# Te voy a demostrar científicamente lo fácil que eres de engañar



## BeKinGo (11 Abr 2019)

Hola Burbujeros, ahora me toca a mí empezar a piar, amarraros los machos en 3...2...1...



*Ciencia vs Magufería
fight!!*​
El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton

Aparece un manuscrito de Newton con la fórmula de la Piedra filosofal

El manuscrito de Isaac Newton que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad

Sale a la luz el manuscrito original de la historia de Newton y la manzana | Ciencia | elmundo.es


*La única Física que existe es la euclidiana, Newton era un magufo

La gravedad no puede retener un globo y separa la atmósfera del vacío? Una idea de la fuerza del vacío

 

El vacío crea una succión demoledora capaz de arrugar un camión de acero, de levantar losas de mármol como si estuvieran pegadas

*


*pero no puede llevarse el aire, además bien arriba, donde nos dicen que su cuento gravitatorio pierde potencia 
La conclusión de lo que te han engañado en el cole es:
que vives en una esfera rodeada de una atmósfera viajando por el vacío,
que este vacío no se lleva la atmósfera por que la gravedad la retiene, 
que la gravedad se reduce con la distancia, 
Pero tu ves que en la superficie, la gravedad al máximo no puede retener un globo de helio.
ves también la fuerza de succión enorme del vacío, en un camión, imagina que serian quintirrillones de años luz cúbicos de vacío.

Como vemos, el concepto de gravedad , es como una cinta métrica de goma y se ajusta a lo que quieras.
Lo divertido es que esa teoría está refutada poco después desde su inicio por el propio newton, pero solo podían comprenderlo 4 genios por la cantidad de cálculos necesarios, y hoy día con la capacidad de cálculo informática, lo demuestra el que quiera, os presento el irresoluble problema de los tres cuerpos, planteado por el mismo Isaac Newton  le hicieron caso a su teoría y no a su refutación? por el mismo autor?*



El problema de tres cuerpos

El problema de los tres cuerpos: cuando tres son multitud | Matemáticas y sus fronteras

*La conclusión es que alguien vio en la teoría de newton una herramienta, y a base de repetirlo como una campaña de Julito Iglesias , te has aprendido el estribillo y crees que es la canción del verano, pero no resiste el mínimo examen serio.*​


----------



## Observador de la realidad (11 Abr 2019)

Heres youtuber?
No vas ah acerte miyonario men, y menos con esas pintas. Deberías ponerte tetas y botox en los morros.


----------



## Imperio Sol (11 Abr 2019)

En el foro un >95% son votontos. Hay que ser idiota para buscar más pruebas.


----------



## vagina salvaje (11 Abr 2019)

pene


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Abr 2019)

Observador de la realidad dijo:


> Heres youtuber?
> No vas ah acerte miyonario men, y menos con esas pintas. Deberías ponerte tetas y botox en los morros.



Como te has interesado por mi persona te diré que no lo soy , pintar tu casa no te hace pintor, hacer cuatro vídeos pues tampoco te hace youtuber. Sobre los millones, ni pa un café oiga, el canal no se monetiza, te hubieras dado cuenta tu mismo si no estuvieras tan enrabiao, si has contestado en dos minutos y el video dura ocho.....

Después lo he pasado realmente mal, he tenido un lapsus, entendí Desearía donde escribes Deberías, y por un momento me he visto despertando atado a una mesa quirúrgica, con el look de Carmen de Mairena con perilla y alguien jadeaba y gruñía lascivamente en las sombras, no podía ver nada, pero sabia que eras tu...

Y en ese momento pensé, labios gordos no, la boca paralizada que ha dicho botox... botox?

Ahí ya vi claro que te metías con mi pelo, y que no distingues la silicona del botox, y me calmé.

me ha surgido la idea de explicar como los españoles, de identificarnos por el mundo con el mismo corte que me ves a mi durante mas cientos de años de los que crees, digo los que tenían honor, sin tener en cuenta duros o títulos,y se rapaba a reos morosos y penados por la falta que fuera, mendigos y locos, y los curas voluntariamente para mostrar renuncia al mundo,y las putas debían raparse a modo de licencia de trabajo.

me negaras que soy clavao a Francisco de Quevedo pero en bello.

y esa idea milenaria de pelo largo es honor , corto deshonra, da una voltereta completa en todo occidente a la vez prácticamente

Te propongo algo ,yo te cuento el final de esta historia si tu te ves el video del que trata este hilo, y haces un comentario del sesgo que veas, pero que se note que has intentado entenderlo válgame Dios.


----------



## kasper98 (12 Abr 2019)

Intensidad del campo gravitatorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A ver si aprendes un poco...decir que es igual jajaja...

Y deja de hacer videos fumao

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2019)

Imperio Sol dijo:


> En el foro un >95% son votontos. Hay que ser idiota para buscar más pruebas.



Jajja ya ves plaster, venía a por lo mismo.


----------



## BeKinGo (13 Abr 2019)

Ah ja ja ja,ese si es un grande, enseñar divirtiendo es la forma.




kasper98 dijo:


> Intensidad del campo gravitatorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> A ver si aprendes un poco...decir que es igual jajaja...
> 
> ...



Cojones que tropa... os lo pelo y troceo a ver si así..... es una refutación científica en toda regla, y lo que tenéis que entender o refutar es que la constante gravitatoria es igual en todo el mundo, y en un modelo con rotación existiría esa energía cinética que variaría enormemente dependiendo del paralelo en el que estuvierais, y no es así.

A ver Burbuja, que antes eramos el foro de los listos, si alguno demuestra que el párrafo anterior no es correcto, os hago un video partiendo nueces con las manos en la nuca.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (13 Abr 2019)

Desconoce lo que es el “método científico” y quiere demostrar algo “cientificamente”. ::


----------



## Lammero (13 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ah ja ja ja,ese si es un grande, enseñar divirtiendo es la forma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué quiere, si ni siquiera los ex-pertos se aclaran


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Abr 2019)

Los creyentes de la bola que gira te crucificaran.
Eres de Cataluña fijo, me suena tu cara ¿estuviste en lo del Bilderberg en Sitges?


----------



## Karonte (13 Abr 2019)

es que no tienes ni puta idea de física porque dices que dejar caer un objeto desde 98 tarda 1 segundo en caer al suelo y eso es mentira, tarda en llegar 4,47 segundos a una velocidad de 43 m/s que son unos 154 km/h
Como ese sea tu nivel no vas a llegar muy lejos como aspirante a magufo


----------



## Yolambda (13 Abr 2019)

Confundes velocidad con aceleración y energía cinética con fuerza, pero hablas igual que Eugenio (Q.E.P.D.) , no solo el acento y el timbre hasta las pausas son calcadas ... En la física no tienes futuro pero contando chistes hay un filón .


----------



## BeKinGo (13 Abr 2019)

Karonte dijo:


> es que no tienes ni puta idea de física porque dices que dejar caer un objeto desde 98 tarda 1 segundo en caer al suelo y eso es mentira, tarda en llegar 4,47 segundos a una velocidad de 43 m/s que son unos 154 km/h
> Como ese sea tu nivel no vas a llegar muy lejos como aspirante a magufo




Y tu no tienes ni puta oreja, el ejemplo es a 9,8 metros, enroscate la oreja .


----------



## BeKinGo (13 Abr 2019)

Yolambda dijo:


> Confundes velocidad con aceleración y energía cinética con fuerza, pero hablas igual que Eugenio (Q.E.P.D.) , no solo el acento y el timbre hasta las pausas son calcadas ... En la física no tienes futuro pero contando chistes hay un filón .




Si tete, es verdad que en el video la terminología a veces no es todo lo correcta que debería, pero eso no cambia el fondo del asunto, la ausencia de la Ec que existiría en modelo rotatorio.

Lo del Eugenio me lo han dicho si, y créeme que es una cruz para mi, porque estoy hablando en serio


----------



## Cuncas (14 Abr 2019)




----------



## Tocomotxo (14 Abr 2019)

Calcula la velocidad de rotacion y luego su vector lo pone en direccion al cielo, todo un genio vamos.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Calcula la velocidad de rotacion y luego su vector lo pone en direccion al cielo, todo un genio vamos.



 me niego a grabarme dando vueltas con la compra en la mano pa que lo entiendas, todos los demás sabemos que el vector de una Ec centrífuga es perpendicular a su eje de rotación.

Pero a ti lo que te molesta es el vector dirección al cielo  hagamos esto, pilla lápiz papel y te pintas las pelotas y entonces trata de meter un vector de Ec hacia donde te de la gana* y no vaya dirección al cielo. *


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

Bien, por fin un argumento sobre el tema.



Xan do Can dijo:


>



El experimento de Hipatia falla precisamente por no tener en cuenta la Ec., se le olvida que antes de soltarlo, el saco esta moviéndose y tiene su propia Ec, y al iniciarse la caída sigue avanzando a la misma velocidad que el barco, ella lo calculo como si el saco iniciara la caída sin movimiento.

Xan con este capotazo en forma video nos muestra muchas cosas, su gran arte y forería en la comunicación, que entiende la energía cinética, que recordaba este experimento que falla también por no tenerla en cuenta, y que todavía queda vida inteligente en Burbuja, no es poco pa un simple video


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Pues si que es fácil de engañar la gente, osea que según tu cuando dejas caer una naranja desde 9.8 metros de altura caerá exactamente en 1 segundo, ¿me lo explicas?
> Por otra parte fuerza y energía son cosas diferentes, deberías saberlo.




Te lo explico, la gravedad es una aceleración constante establecida en 9,82 m/s, significa que un objeto cayendo al final del primer segundo tiene una velocidad de 9,82m/s, en el segundo 2 a 19,64 m/s, al segundo 3 la velocidad es de 29,46 m/s etc etc por eso un objeto que caiga desde 9,8 m de altura tarda un segundo justo.

Se que equivoco términos en el video, si esta lleno de correcciones...prueba tu a hacer un video de un tirón sin estar acostumbrado a cámara a ver que te sale.


----------



## pelicano33 (14 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te lo explico, la gravedad es una aceleración constante establecida en 9,82 m/s, significa que un objeto cayendo al final del primer segundo tiene una velocidad de 9,82m/s, en el segundo 2 a 19,64 m/s, al segundo 3 la velocidad es de 29,46 m/s etc etc por eso un objeto que caiga desde 9,8 m de altura tarda un segundo justo.
> 
> Se que equivoco términos en el video, si esta lleno de correcciones...prueba tu a hacer un video de un tirón sin estar acostumbrado a cámara a ver que te sale.



La aceleración se mide en m/s^2, no en m/s, y sí, al cabo de un segundo de caida la velocidad es de 9.8m/s, lo cual quiere decir que como inicialmente era de 0m/s, la velocidad media en el primer segundo será menor de 9.8m/s, lo cual quiere decir que en un segundo no habrá caído 9.8m sino menos, para ser exacto habrá caído la mitad. Como tu nivel de física sea este vamos mal.
El problema no es que te equivoques de término al hablar, en un momento cambias Km/h por m/s y de eso no he hablado, está claro que es una errata, el problema Fuerza/Energía es otro, son conceptos distintos y los estás mezclando, la energía es un escalar, la fuerza es un vector, de modo que no son ni siquiera comparables, por eso mezclar la energía con la fuerza gravitatoria es un disparate, las peras y las manzanas no se pueden sumar. Supongo que cuando has puesto energía cinética querías decir fuerza centrífuga, si es así, te toca corregir todos los cálculos porque están rematadamente mal.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> La aceleración se mide en m/s^2, no en m/s, y sí, al cabo de un segundo de caida la velocidad es de 9.8m/s, lo cual quiere decir que como inicialmente era de 0m/s, la velocidad media en el primer segundo será menor de 9.8m/s, lo cual quiere decir que en un segundo no habrá caído 9.8m sino menos, para ser exacto habrá caído la mitad. Como tu nivel de física sea este vamos mal.
> El problema no es que te equivoques de término al hablar, en un momento cambias Km/h por m/s y de eso no he hablado, está claro que es una errata, el problema Fuerza/Energía es otro, son conceptos distintos y los estás mezclando, la energía es un escalar, la fuerza es un vector, de modo que no son ni siquiera comparables, por eso mezclar la energía con la fuerza gravitatoria es un disparate, las peras y las manzanas no se pueden sumar. Supongo que cuando has puesto energía cinética querías decir fuerza centrífuga, si es así, te toca corregir todos los cálculos porque están rematadamente mal.



Te das cuenta que solo te dedicas a pretender dar lecciones y a fijarte en puñetitas menores?

Ya que se te ve preparao, contéstame como compensa la gravedad la incontestable variación en cada paralelo de la Energía cinética centrifuga, si no te gustan mis números haz los tuyos.

Si no vas a hablar en serio, te agradecería que fueras a practicar tu insustancialidad y pedantería por ahí.


----------



## pelicano33 (14 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te das cuenta que solo te dedicas a pretender dar lecciones y a fijarte en puñetitas menores?
> 
> Ya que se te ve preparao, contéstame como compensa la gravedad la incontestable variación en cada paralelo de la Energía cinética centrifuga, si no te gustan mis números haz los tuyos.
> 
> Si no vas a hablar en serio, te agradecería que fueras a practicar tu insustancialidad y pedantería por ahí.



Es decir confundir energía con fuerza según tu es una puñetita menor, pues no, es exactamente a lo que me refería con mi mensaje, que parece que no leíste bien:


pelicano33 dijo:


> de modo que para demostrar que es plana les basta "demostrar" que no es esférica de 6371 Km de radio, ..., y para eso, cuando no manipulan los datos, cosa muy frecuente, emplean un hombre de paja, *es decir se inventan el modelo de la Tierra esférica que les interesa, ven que algo no cuadra, y voilà, la tierra es plana*,



Pero en fin, vamos al grano, la fuerza centrífuga tiene por módulo la masa, por la velocidad angular al cuadrado y por el radio, como la masa es de 1Kg vamos a prescindir de ella, por lo que queda:
Fc=[(2*pi)/(24*3600)]^2*6371000=0.0337, que es mucho menor que 9.8, de modo que afecta levemente al peso de las cosas, pero no compensa la gravedad, por eso precisamente seguimos cayendo cada vez que saltamos, en lugar de quedarnos flotando en el aire.

El cálculo para el resto de paralelos te lo dejo a tí, pero como el radio hasta el eje de giro disminuye, también lo hace la fuerza centrífuga, de modo que a medida que ascendemos hacia los polos es cada vez más irrelevante.


----------



## Namreir (14 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te lo explico, la gravedad es una aceleración constante establecida en 9,82 m/s, significa que un objeto cayendo al final del primer segundo tiene una velocidad de 9,82m/s, en el segundo 2 a 19,64 m/s, al segundo 3 la velocidad es de 29,46 m/s etc etc por eso un objeto que caiga desde 9,8 m de altura tarda un segundo justo.
> 
> Se que equivoco términos en el video, si esta lleno de correcciones...prueba tu a hacer un video de un tirón sin estar acostumbrado a cámara a ver que te sale.



Que nivel maribel. Nivelazo hoygan!!!!

Ya se que voy a hacer para ahorrar gasolina en el proximo viaje, voy a dejar el coche parado, y justo en el ultimo minuto lo pongo a 100, y tate me hecho un porron de kms y gastando casi nada.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

La Energia Cinetica puede ser translacional o centrifuga, pero la formula en la misma: Ec =0.5 mv^2 el radio no lo metas pa na que hay que traer la velocidad ya calculada de casa.
Y luego otro parrafete insulso para al final decir que reconoces que hay variaciones en la Ec según el paralelo , pero que es irrelevante, y aun te creerás que has rebatido algo.....


----------



## pelicano33 (14 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> La Energia Cinetica puede ser translacional o centrifuga, pero la formula en la misma: Ec =0.5 mv^2 el radio no lo metas pa na que hay que traer la velocidad ya calculada de casa.
> Y luego otro parrafete insulso para al final decir que reconoces que hay variaciones en la Ec según el paralelo , pero que es irrelevante, y aun te creerás que has rebatido algo.....



Repito:


pelicano33 dijo:


> de modo que para demostrar que es plana les basta "demostrar" que no es esférica de 6371 Km de radio, ..., y para eso, cuando no manipulan los datos, cosa muy frecuente, emplean un hombre de paja, *es decir se inventan el modelo de la Tierra esférica que les interesa, ven que algo no cuadra, y voilà, la tierra es plana*



Cuando tengas a bien aprenderte el modelo de la Tierra esférica podemos seguir la discusión, mientras sigas empeñado en arremeter contra un hombre de paja no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Repito:
> 
> Cuando tengas a bien aprenderte el modelo de la Tierra esférica podemos seguir la discusión, mientras sigas empeñado en arremeter contra un hombre de paja no hay nada que hacer.



Dijo el gallo de Morón, cacareando y sin argumentos.


----------



## pelicano33 (14 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Dijo el gallo de Morón, cacareando y sin argumentos.



Te lo voy a poner fácil, las fuerzas como sabes se miden en Newtons, y las energías en Julios, espero que seas capaz de encontrar un libro de Física en el que venga la equivalencia entre ambas, algo así como esto:
Convertir Julios a Kilovatios hora (J → kWh)
porque antes de sumar, supongo que los datos tendrás que tenerlos en las mismas unidades, ¿no te parece?


----------



## TerenceHill (15 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> La Energia Cinetica puede ser translacional o centrifuga, pero la formula en la misma: Ec =0.5 mv^2 el radio no lo metas pa na que hay que traer la velocidad ya calculada de casa.
> Y luego otro parrafete insulso para al final decir que reconoces que hay variaciones en la Ec según el paralelo , pero que es irrelevante, y aun te creerás que has rebatido algo.....



Lo que pelicano te ha corregido de lo que dices en el vídeo no son detalles menores. Es que aunque te disguste que te lo digan, demuestras no entender de qué estás hablando. Supongo que es un mal de este tiempo el pensar que ver un vídeo en youtube es equivalente a estudiar un libro.

Intentas comparar la energía cinética de la manzana con, suponemos, la fuerza centrífuga, y no tienen nada que ver. Como te intentan decir: peras con manzanas.

Si quisieras comparar la energía cinética con algo, tendría que ser con otra energía. En este caso la energía potencial gravitatoria de la manzana la puedes obtener multiplicando 9,8 por el radio de la tierra (en metros), y a lo que te dé le pones signo negativo. Eso suponiendo que tomes el infinito como origen de potencial, que es lo más habitual. Aunque en realidad puedes tomar el número que te dé la gana, puesto que en mecánica lo que interesa no es el valor de la energía en términos absolutos, sino los cambios que se produzcan en ella.

De modo que le pediste a pelicano que hiciera sus propios cálculos, y eso es lo que hizo. Comparó la fuerza gravitatoria por unidad de masa, que es de 9,8 N/kg con la otra fuerza por unidad de masa que aquí entra en juego, que sería la fuerza centrífuga, que obtiene multiplicando la masa por la velocidad al cuadrado, y dividiendo por el radio de curvatura de la trayectoria, que en este caso es el radio terrestre. Como ves, pelicano se trae la velocidad ya calculada de casa. Lo que ocurre es que la fuerza centrífuga depende del radio de curvatura, y eso no se puede obviar.

Si haces las cuentas como te indica, el resultado es el que da: la fuerza centrífuga en el ecuador es casi tres órdenes de magnitud menor que la fuerza gravitatoria. Si quieres repetir las cuentas para distintas latitudes, no tienes más que tener en cuenta que el radio de curvatura ya no será el terrestre, sino que lo puedes obtener fácilmente multiplicando el radio por el coseno de la latitud. Lo cual, como era de esperar, nos lleva a la conclusión de que la fuerza centrífuga es nula en ambos polos geográficos.

Pues esto, y el hecho de que la Tierra no sea una esfera perfecta, es lo que produce que la aceleración de la gravedad no sea constante, si bien esta pequeña variación se aprecia a partir de las centésimas de su valor. Que es lo que se observa y lo que se lee en los libros de Física.

Que por cierto, esta pequeña variación de la aceleración de la gravedad terrestre es algo sobre lo que no he visto jamás explicación por parte de los terraplanistas.

Yo te diría que antes de ponerte a mandar deberes a la gente hagas tú primero los tuyos, y te informes sobre lo que estás contando.


----------



## BeKinGo (16 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Lo que pelicano te ha corregido de lo que dices en el vídeo no son detalles menores. Es que aunque te disguste que te lo digan, demuestras no entender de qué estás hablando. Supongo que es un mal de este tiempo el pensar que ver un vídeo en youtube es equivalente a estudiar un libro.
> 
> Intentas comparar la energía cinética de la manzana con, suponemos, la fuerza centrífuga, y no tienen nada que ver. Como te intentan decir: peras con manzanas.
> 
> ...



Si si si, pero el hilo no va de lo guapo que soy, ni de lo pulido de mi exposición, va de dar una explicación a esa diferencia enorme en la energía cinética que debería afectarnos y NO esta.


Puedes seguir con el ad hominem pero estas dando vueltas y rehuyendo el trapo.


----------



## pelicano33 (16 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si si si, pero el hilo no va de lo guapo que soy, ni de lo pulido de mi exposición, va de dar una explicación a esa diferencia enorme en la energía cinética que debería afectarnos y NO esta.
> 
> 
> Puedes seguir con el ad hominem pero estas dando vueltas y rehuyendo el trapo.



No, va de que no tienes ni idea de Física, las peras y las manzanas no se pueden sumar, y de momento no nos has explicado como pretendes sumar Julios con Newtons, de modo que la pelota está en tu tejado.


----------



## TerenceHill (17 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si si si, pero el hilo no va de lo guapo que soy, ni de lo pulido de mi exposición, va de dar una explicación a esa diferencia enorme en la energía cinética que debería afectarnos y NO esta.
> 
> 
> Puedes seguir con el ad hominem pero estas dando vueltas y rehuyendo el trapo.



Nadie te ha dicho que lo que dices no sea cierto porque seas feo. Se te ha explicado por qué lo que dices no tiene ningún sentido, y por qué el movimiento de rotación terrestre va a ejercer apenas influencia sobre la naranja de la discordia, de manera que es muy complicado medir este efecto. Muy complicado, que no imposible. Que ya se sabe que con paciencia y mucha saliva, se la metió el elefante a la hormiga.


----------



## adi-vino (17 Abr 2019)

Me encantan estos hilos de lucha de egos, vamos fisicos de medio pelo, o calvos ya, no nos defraudeis.


----------



## KaSolo (17 Abr 2019)

He dejado de ver en el 1’ 20’’ que aburrido por diosss... que falta de ritmo... ya lo siento pero no vas a ir muy lejos con estos vídeos. (Ya del mensaje ni hablamos porque no he podido llegar al final)


----------



## pelicano33 (17 Abr 2019)

KaSolo dijo:


> He dejado de ver en el 1’ 20’’ que aburrido por diosss... que falta de ritmo... ya lo siento pero no vas a ir muy lejos con estos vídeos. (Ya del mensaje ni hablamos porque no he podido llegar al final)



Hay un truco para ver el mensaje sin tragarte el vídeo entero, sólo tienes que picar en los 3 puntitos y seleccionar "Abrir la transcipción":





y te encontrarás con el mensaje, saltándote la paja, que viene a ser:


> 01:42 como es la tierra según lo que nos
> 01:44 enseñan los libros pues es una
> 01:47 cuasi esfera
> 01:49 que en su ecuador mide pues 40.075 km
> ...



y aquí estamos, esperando a que nos explique como se suman los 107.569 julios con los 9.8N de la fuerza gravitatoria, pero seguramente no debe saber la respuesta, porque ya ha evitado contestar a la pregunta 2 veces.


----------



## hunter_pro (17 Abr 2019)

Sumar julios con newtons es de no tener sacada la secundaria.

No sé qué pretendes demostrar, pero si nos olvidamos de la Ec (que no va a ningún lado, no va a alterar la rotación terrestre), la velocidad lineal depende del radio.

Considerando esa (mal llamada) fuerza centrífuga, además de la centrípeta, ambas dependen directamente de dicho radio.

Vamos, que disminuyen en igual proporción.

En fin.


----------



## BeKinGo (17 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> y aquí estamos, esperando a que nos explique como se suman los 107.569 julios con los 9.8N de la fuerza gravitatoria, pero seguramente no debe saber la respuesta, porque ya ha evitado contestar a la pregunta 2 veces.



yo digo en video que supongo que se compensan, por que es lo que nos dicen, lo habéis dicho hasta vosotros. para después argumentar que con los cambios de paralelo no se nota nada, así que niego la Ec como conclusión, , dicho esto solo queda que contestes tu, pero no lo vas a hacer, 
te voy a preguntar algo, si crees que soy como dices tu, y el tema es banal, que haces aquí 



hunter_pro dijo:


> Sumar julios con newtons es de no tener sacada la secundaria.
> 
> No sé qué pretendes demostrar, pero si nos olvidamos de la Ec (que no va a ningún lado, no va a alterar la rotación terrestre), la velocidad lineal depende del radio.
> 
> ...




Otro con los julios sumados, eso es que no has visto el video, solo los post del peli.
Si no sabes que pretendo demostrar, que pretendes contestarme?
Otra vez fijándose en que digo fuerza en vez de energía, eso es lo único?
la centrípeta no es una energía, es una aceleración

Lo que si es verdad es que no estamos hablando del tema


----------



## hunter_pro (17 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> yo digo en video que supongo que se compensan, por que es lo que nos dicen, lo habéis dicho hasta vosotros. para después argumentar que con los cambios de paralelo no se nota nada, así que niego la Ec como conclusión, , dicho esto solo queda que contestes tu, pero no lo vas a hacer,
> te voy a preguntar algo, si crees que soy como dices tu, y el tema es banal, que haces aquí
> 
> 
> ...



No he dicho que la centrípeta sea una energía, más que nada porque es una FUERZA.

No tienes ni idea de la mecánica más básica, así que poco tienes aquí que decir más que verborrea.


----------



## BeKinGo (17 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Nadie te ha dicho que lo que dices no sea cierto porque seas feo. Se te ha explicado por qué lo que dices no tiene ningún sentido, y por qué el movimiento de rotación terrestre va a ejercer apenas influencia sobre la naranja de la discordia, de manera que es muy complicado medir este efecto. Muy complicado, que no imposible. Que ya se sabe que con paciencia y mucha saliva, se la metió el elefante a la hormiga.



Si señor, nadie me ha dicho que lo que digo no sea cierto, y tu me llamas feo.....no lo soy, es que tengo una belleza complicada de ver y tu no entiendes.
Que la Ec es complicada de medir? solo cuando no esta... dile a los pilotos que no inclinen la cabeza en las curvas que eso no se nota na, que se compensa solo


----------



## hunter_pro (17 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si señor, nadie me ha dicho que lo que digo no sea cierto, y tu me llamas feo.....no lo soy, es que tengo una belleza complicada de ver y tu no entiendes.
> Que la Ec es complicada de medir? solo cuando no esta... dile a los pilotos que no inclinen la cabeza en las curvas que eso no se nota na, que se compensa solo



Contesta con tu aceleración, payaso.

Y por qué en las curvas? No será que te quieres referir a la cantidad de movimiento (mal llamada fuerza centrífuga)?

Aaay pillín...qué poquito sabes.


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Abr 2019)

La voz me recuerda a Eugenio


----------



## diogenes de sinope (17 Abr 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La voz me recuerda a Eugenio



El mensaje un poco también.


----------



## pelicano33 (17 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> yo digo en video que *supongo que se compensan*, *por que es lo que nos dicen*, lo habéis dicho hasta vosotros. para después argumentar que con los cambios de paralelo no se nota nada, así que niego la Ec como conclusión, , dicho esto solo queda que contestes tu, pero no lo vas a hacer,
> te voy a preguntar algo, si crees que soy como dices tu, y el tema es banal, que haces aquí
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo temía, no lees lo que te contestan, y así no se puede ir a ninguna parte, me autocito:


pelicano33 dijo:


> pero no compensa la gravedad, por eso precisamente seguimos cayendo cada vez que saltamos, en lugar de quedarnos flotando en el aire.



lo tuyo es más grave de lo que pensaba, no es que no sepas que la fuerza y la energía son cosas diferentes, es que ni siquiera te das cuenta de que la gravedad manda sobre la fuerza centrífuga, por lo que se ve piensas que estamos flotando en el aire, que sería lo que pasara si la fuerza centrífuga "compensara" a la gravedad. No es que no hayas pasado la secundaria, es que vives en un mundo diferente al mundo en el que vivo yo, porque en el que vivo yo las personas no van flotando por el aire.

Ah y te contesto porque eres tu el que te metiste en una conversación mía que no tenía nada que ver con tu dichoso vídeo, y sigo esperando que me expliques cómo se suman los julios con los newtons, así podremos por fin saber en que mundo vivimos:
a) si 107.569 julios > 9.8 newtons es que los que viven en el ecuador salen volando por los aires, porque la gravedad no puede retenerlos en el planeta.
b) si 107.569 julios = 9.8 newtons es que los que viven en el ecuador flotan, porque la gravedad y la "fuerza cinética" que te has inventado se "compensan".
c) si 107.569 julios < 9.8 newtons es que los que viven en el ecuador están pegados al suelo, porque la gravedad puede con la "fuerza cinética" que te has inventado.

Si se da c) que es lo que yo observo donde vivo (aunque no sea en el ecuador), en el resto de lugares de la Tierra también pasa lo mismo, porque como has dicho tu, la fuerza gravitatoria es casi constante en toda la Tierra, pero la fuerza "cinética" disminuye al alejarnos del ecuador.

¿Ahora ya puedes explicarnos como se suman las peras y las manzanas, digo los julios y los newton?


----------



## TerenceHill (17 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si señor, nadie me ha dicho que lo que digo no sea cierto, y tu me llamas feo.....no lo soy, es que tengo una belleza complicada de ver y tu no entiendes.
> Que la Ec es complicada de medir? solo cuando no esta... dile a los pilotos que no inclinen la cabeza en las curvas que eso no se nota na, que se compensa solo



No sé si es que no entiendes lo que lees o que nos tomas el pelo. Repito:

Nadie ha dicho que lo que dices no sea cierto porque seas feo. Añado ahora, nadie ha dicho siquiera que seas feo. Lo que se ha hecho es intentar explicarte por qué lo que dices no tiene sentido. En ningún momento se te ha contestado con un argumento ad hominem.

He dicho que la rotación de la Tierra ejerce un efecto muy débil sobre la naranja, que se puede medir si se hacen las cosas bien y con cuidado. Si no hubiera rotación terrestre no habría nada que medir, pero el hecho es que si que se detectan pequeñas variaciones de la gravedad con la latitud. La rotación de la Tierra se hace mucho más evidente, no obstante, al observarse que el régimen de los vientos en grandes extensiones se ven influenciados por aceleración de Coriolis.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelicano33 (17 Abr 2019)

Hacer eso tiene una ventaja y un inconveniente, el inconveniente es que la mayor parte de la gente ni siquiera leerá la descripción, de modo que no vendrá a debatir aquí, la ventaja es que aquí no puede borrar los comentarios que le dejen en evidencia, como suelen hacer los terraplanistas con los comentarios que les llevan la contraria en sus vídeos, y yo creo que la ventaja compensa con creces el inconveniente, de modo que a mí no me parece mal lo que ha hecho, ojalá todos los terraplanistas hicieran lo mismo.


----------



## BeKinGo (18 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Hacer eso tiene una ventaja y un inconveniente, el inconveniente es que la mayor parte de la gente ni siquiera leerá la descripción, de modo que no vendrá a debatir aquí, la ventaja es que aquí no puede borrar los comentarios que le dejen en evidencia, como suelen hacer los terraplanistas con los comentarios que les llevan la contraria en sus vídeos, y yo creo que la ventaja compensa con creces el inconveniente, de modo que a mí no me parece mal lo que ha hecho, ojalá todos los terraplanistas hicieran lo mismo.



Exacto, esa era la idea, en el youtube se pueden borrar los comentarios y siempre queda la sospecha. pero este hilo lleva camino de no servir de nada tampoco, 

Se que en la locución equivoco algún termino, pero mis números aparecen en pantalla, dejar de decir que sumo julios con peras y newtons.
Yo lo que muestro es que si existiera rotación la Ec resultante tendría un vector en dirección contraria al eje de rotación (flechas verdes) y tendría una diferencia enorme entre el ecuador y el polo, mientras que la gravedad (flechas moradas) comprobamos que es, salvo excepciones, igual en todo la tierra y su vector de dirección es hacia el centro de la esfera.

Resumido, si lo que nos enseñan es correcto, yo en el ecuador viajo a 1669 km/h rotando, si hay movimiento , hay Ec y esta me empuja en dirección contraria al eje, tal como me acerco al polo la velocidad de rotación es menor y no notamos nada de eso


----------



## pelicano33 (18 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Exacto, esa era la idea, en el youtube se pueden borrar los comentarios y siempre queda la sospecha. pero este hilo lleva camino de no servir de nada tampoco,
> 
> Se que en la locución equivoco algún termino, pero mis números aparecen en pantalla, dejar de decir que sumo julios con peras y newtons.
> Yo lo que muestro es que si existiera rotación la Ec resultante tendría un vector en dirección contraria al eje de rotación (flechas verdes) y tendría una diferencia enorme entre el ecuador y el polo, mientras que la gravedad (flechas moradas) comprobamos que es, salvo excepciones, igual en todo la tierra y su vector de dirección es hacia el centro de la esfera.
> ...



1. Confundir fuerza y energía no es "confunfir algún término", es no tener la más remota idea de Física, por eso insisto en que conviertas los julios en newtons antes de sumarlos, para que te des cuenta, pero ni por esas.
2. La energía es un escalar, no un vector, de modo que no apunta en ninguna dirección.
3. No se lo que te han enseñado a tí, pero si alguien te ha dicho que estás flotando en la atmósfera te ha mentido, yo al menos no estoy flotando, estoy pegadito al suelo, y eso es consecuencia de que la fuerza gravitatoria no se compensa con la fuerza centrífuga, sino que es mucho mayor, tanto que nosotros no notamos la variación de la fuerza centrífuga con la latitud, pero hay quién si la nota, por ejemplo los huracanes.
4. Todo esto comenzó porque contestaste a un post mío en el que ponía:


pelicano33 dijo:


> el terraplanismo se basa en una falacia, en concreto la falacia de la falsa dicotomía, para ellos la tierra sólo puede ser plana o esférica de 6371Km de radio, ..., de modo que para demostrar que es plana les basta "demostrar" que no es esférica de 6371 Km de radio, ..., y para eso, cuando no manipulan los datos, cosa muy frecuente, emplean un hombre de paja, es decir *se inventan el modelo de la Tierra esférica que les interesa, ven que algo no cuadra, y voilà, la tierra es plana,*



y tu estás siguiendo el guión al pie de la letra, deja de inventarte la física, y consulta un libro de texto, no es tan complicado.

Para evitar que te vayas por las ramas, como sueles hacer, de momento vamos a quedarnos en el punto 1, *espero que si contestas a esto sea para mostrar un libro de Física en el que digan que fuerza y energía son lo mismo*, seguramente en ese libro además vendrá como se transforma una en otra, es decir la equivalencia entre julios y newtons, si no logras encontrar ese libro de Física es que simplemente estas mintiendo, y te estás inventando una Física alternativa, que no es la real, y en ese caso, enhorabuena, según tu vídeo, tu Física alternativa no es correcta, tendrás que buscar otra, puedes probar con la que viene en los libros de Física, y a lo mejor descubres que esa Física si funciona.


----------



## BeKinGo (18 Abr 2019)

Vamos a ver, que estoy dispuesto a debatir y tal , pero tu no vienes a eso.

Pregunta 1 Busca el termino energía, es "fuerza de trabajo" en griego.y no sumo julios con nada, por que no hay nada que sumar.

Pregunta 2 La energía es una fuerza de trabajo potencial, y se expresa con vectores, se inventaron pa eso te lo juro

Pregunta 3 También he dicho que estamos flotando? pones demasiadas cosas que no son en mi boca.

Pregunta 4 Si, es verdad, te conteste en otro hilo a ese mismo párrafo y te dije ;* no soy terraplanista por que no hay modelo claro*
pero tu me quieres meter en el pack terraplanistafanático como sea. te busco la cita y pasas la vergüenza?

Lo del libro que pides no va a hacer falta ,en la pregunta 1 esta hecho, lo que me lleva a pensar, tan tonto no pareces y te has metido solo en un pozo de owneds, creo que estas contestando desesperado y tu eres el fanático
Al final el hilo no se si me valdrá para la discusión juliera por demasiada distorsión, pero como ejemplo de como torearse a un fanático y llevarlo a la zona de auto owned no tiene precio


----------



## pelicano33 (18 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que estoy dispuesto a debatir y tal , pero tu no vienes a eso.
> 
> Pregunta 1 Busca el termino energía, es "fuerza de trabajo" en griego.y no sumo julios con nada, por que no hay nada que sumar.
> 
> ...



La etimología no vale, de lo que hablamos es de Física, tenías que hacer una cosa muy simple, *buscar un libro de Física en el que pusiera que la fuerza y la energía eran lo mismo*, y de momento no lo has conseguido, de modo que sigo esperando, la pelota sigue estando en tu tejado. Cuando contestes a esto pasamos a lo siguiente, no tengas prisa, hay que ir poco a poco.
Te dejo un poco de ayuda:
Análisis dimensional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> 1. Confundir fuerza y energía no es "confunfir algún término", es no tener la más remota idea de Física, por eso insisto en que conviertas los julios en newtons antes de sumarlos, para que te des cuenta, pero ni por esas.
> 2. La energía es un escalar, no un vector, de modo que no apunta en ninguna dirección.
> 3. No se lo que te han enseñado a tí, pero si alguien te ha dicho que estás flotando en la atmósfera te ha mentido, yo al menos no estoy flotando, estoy pegadito al suelo, y eso es consecuencia de que la fuerza gravitatoria no se compensa con la fuerza centrífuga, sino que es mucho mayor, tanto que nosotros no notamos la variación de la fuerza centrífuga con la latitud, pero hay quién si la nota, por ejemplo los huracanes.
> 4. Todo esto comenzó porque contestaste a un post mío en el que ponía:
> ...



Ups se me olvidó citarte.


----------



## pelicano33 (19 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ups se me olvidó citarte.



Y también contestarme, sólo pedía una cosa, un libro de Física en donde ponga que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, cuando superemos ese escollo seguimos con el resto.


----------



## TerenceHill (19 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que estoy dispuesto a debatir y tal , pero tu no vienes a eso.
> 
> Pregunta 1 Busca el termino energía, es "fuerza de trabajo" en griego.y no sumo julios con nada, por que no hay nada que sumar.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, si con lo de buscar el término energía te refieres a buscarlo en la Wikipedia, que es lo que parece que has hecho, no tienes más que leer allí mismo, un poco más abajo:

Energía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> La energía cinética es una magnitud *escalar* asociada al movimiento de cada una de las partículas del sistema.



o si prefieres la versión en inglés, que suele ser más completa:

Energy - Wikipedia



> This article is about the *scalar* physical quantity



Una magnitud escalar, para quien no lo sepa, es la que describe propiedades medibles que no tienen dirección (como la temperatura, la presión o la energía), mientras que las magnitudes vectoriales sí que tienen una dirección (como la velocidad, la fuerza o el campo eléctrico)

De modo que por mucho que lo jures, ni las energías equivalen a fuerzas ni los vectores se inventaron para expresar energías.

Y no es cosa de la wikipedia. Así es como viene en los manuales de física general. Que tenga yo ahora mismo a mano, en el Goldstein:







O si prefieres el Burbano, en español, y muy popular en primeros cursos de carrera:







Pero vamos, que también lo puedes consultar en un libro de física y química de 4º de ESO, si tienes alguno accesible.

Que no es que te estén discutiendo sobre detalles, sino que no has dado una a derechas.


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> 1. Confundir fuerza y energía no es "confunfir algún término", es no tener la más remota idea de Física, por eso insisto en que conviertas los julios en newtons antes de sumarlos, para que te des cuenta, pero ni por esas.



Vamos que a ti, que energía en griego sea "fuerza de trabajo" o " fuerza de empuje" no te sirve, que si yo digo que la hamburguesa no gira porque si no se saldría la salsa, tu dices que no y que no tengo npi por que se dice burguer...

El otro genio del cortapega, diciendo que lo leo yo en wiki no vale, pero lo que lee el en wiki si....

Que por mi puedes escollar lo que quieras, pero no me metas prisa porfi, que atiendo otras cosas aparte del foro, no eres el centro gravitatorio del mundo , o si?


----------



## pelicano33 (19 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Vamos que a ti, que energía en griego sea "fuerza de trabajo" o " fuerza de empuje" no te sirve, que si yo digo que la hamburguesa no gira porque si no se saldría la salsa, tu dices que no y que no tengo npi por que se dice burguer...
> 
> El otro genio del cortapega, diciendo que lo leo yo en wiki no vale, pero lo que lee el en wiki si....
> 
> Que por mi puedes escollar lo que quieras, pero no me metas prisa porfi, que atiendo otras cosas aparte del foro, no eres el centro gravitatorio del mundo , o si?



Vale, pues sin prisas, si insistí fue porque me da la impresión de que sólo lees lo que te interesa, pero si ya has leído que tienes que buscar un libro de Física en el que ponga que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, me quedo esperando la respuesta.


----------



## TerenceHill (20 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Vamos que a ti, que energía en griego sea "fuerza de trabajo" o " fuerza de empuje" no te sirve, que si yo digo que la hamburguesa no gira porque si no se saldría la salsa, tu dices que no y que no tengo npi por que se dice burguer...
> 
> El otro genio del cortapega, diciendo que lo leo yo en wiki no vale, pero lo que lee el en wiki si....
> 
> Que por mi puedes escollar lo que quieras, pero no me metas prisa porfi, que atiendo otras cosas aparte del foro, no eres el centro gravitatorio del mundo , o si?



Yo no tengo ningún problema con ese artículo que lees de la Wikipedia. También tengo claro que una cosa es la etimología de una palabra y otra muy distinta es su definición. A quien por lo visto no le vale lo que pone en la wiki es a tí, pues en ese mismo artículo se define la energía no como una fuerza, sino como la capacidad de un sistema de producir un trabajo. Y también pone, claramente, que es una magnitud de tipo escalar, o sea, que de vectorial nada de nada. 

Al final va a ser que, a muy poco que sepa uno de física, ya no es tan fácil que te engañen con un vídeo como el tuyo. Por mucho que nos jures las cosas por Snoopy.

Y por cierto, si la hamburguesa tarda un día entero en dar una vuelta completa se enfría, pero la salsa no se sale.

Repito: no das una. Es que ni has acertado a publicar el hilo en el subforo correspondiente, porque esto es de Conspiraciones, no de Temas Calientes.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (20 Abr 2019)

Pues a mí me ha gustado el vídeo, se ve a una persona sensata haciéndose preguntas lógicas, y además le ha añadido algo de edición lo cual hace mucho más comprensible su argumento principal que es la no constatación de los efectos de la fuerza centrifuga que sobre todo cuerpo debe producir necesariamente la rotación terrestre. Yo al vídeo le añadiria también el argumento del peso. Un objeto de una tonelada debería pesar distinto dependiendo del meridiano en que se encontrase, siendo su peso menor en el ecuador terrestre que en el polo norte, donde ya no le afectaría la fuerza centrífuga, debiendo por tanto pesar más allí y sin embargo que yo sepa, una pesa de una tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Abr 2019)

Definitivamente esto se está convirtiendo en un foro de orates. La causa, la intuyo, pero paso.


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha gustado el vídeo, se ve a una persona sensata haciéndose preguntas lógicas, y además le ha añadido algo de edición lo cual hace mucho más comprensible su argumento principal que es la no constatación de los efectos de la fuerza centrifuga que sobre todo cuerpo debe producir necesariamente la rotación terrestre. Yo al vídeo le añadiria también el argumento del peso. Un objeto de una tonelada debería pesar distinto dependiendo del meridiano en que se encontrase, siendo su peso menor en el ecuador terrestre que en el polo norte, donde ya no le afectaría la fuerza centrífuga, debiendo por tanto pesar más allí y sin embargo que yo sepa, una pesa de una tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes.



Hombre, D. Enrique cuanto tiempo, yo discrepo de tu opinión, para no variar , alguien que confunde la fuerza centrífuga con la energía cinética no es una persona sensata, sobre todo cuando unas cuantas personas se lo han repetido un montón de veces y sigue erre que erre, pero vamos al grano, empezando por el final, ¿una tonelada pesa lo mismo en todas partes?, NO:
Intensidad del campo gravitatorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
en el ecuador el valor de g es de 9.78 m/s^2 mientras que en el polo es de 9.83 m/s^2, de modo que la fuerza centrífuga parece que si se nota, poco, pero se nota.
La segunda parte es más complicada, ¿la puedes notar tu?, para ello habría que mirar la gravedad diferencial entre unas partes de tu cuerpo y otras, por ejemplo la diferencia del valor de g en tus pies y en tu cabeza, supongamos que tus pies están a 6371000 m del centro de la Tierra, y que el valor de g en tus pies es de 9.8 m/s^2, si mides 1.8m, el valor de g en tu cabeza será g*6371000^2/6371001.8^2=9,799994462 m/s^2, yo creo que está un poco complicado detectar la diferencia, veamos ahora la diferencia del valor con la latitud, por ejemplo entre tus hombros, suponiendo que estás colocado mirando al este, y que entre tus hombros hay 1m de distancia, el hombro izquierdo estará más al sur, y el derecho más al norte, supongamos que la latitud del hombro izquierdo es de 40º exactos, en ese caso la latitud del derecho será aproximadamente 40+1/111000=40,000009009º, veamos que pasa con el factor que multiplica al 9,780327 en la fórmula de la wikipedia:
hombro izquierdo: 1,002185199
hombro derecho: 1,0021852
el cociente entre ambos es de 1,000000001, ¿tu crees que deberías notar algo?


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Abr 2019)

yo con este hilo engañè a paginas de floreros

Madrid: el general Yagüe perderá su calle.#

y eso que dejé muchas pistas en nombres.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Hombre, D. Enrique cuanto tiempo, yo discrepo de tu opinión, para no variar , alguien que confunde la fuerza centrífuga con la energía cinética no es una persona sensata, sobre todo cuando unas cuantas personas se lo han repetido un montón de veces y sigue erre que erre, pero vamos al grano, empezando por el final, ¿una tonelada pesa lo mismo en todas partes?, NO:
> Intensidad del campo gravitatorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> en el ecuador el valor de g es de 9.78 m/s^2 mientras que en el polo es de 9.83 m/s^2, de modo que la fuerza centrífuga parece que si se nota, poco, pero se nota.
> La segunda parte es más complicada, ¿la puedes notar tu?, para ello habría que mirar la gravedad diferencial entre unas partes de tu cuerpo y otras, por ejemplo la diferencia del valor de g en tus pies y en tu cabeza, supongamos que tus pies están a 6371000 m del centro de la Tierra, y que el valor de g en tus pies es de 9.8 m/s^2, si mides 1.8m, el valor de g en tu cabeza será g*6371000^2/6371001.8^2=9,799994462 m/s^2, yo creo que está un poco complicado detectar la diferencia, veamos ahora la diferencia del valor con la latitud, por ejemplo entre tus hombros, suponiendo que estás colocado mirando al este, y que entre tus hombros hay 1m de distancia, el hombro izquierdo estará más al sur, y el derecho más al norte, supongamos que la latitud del hombro izquierdo es de 40º exactos, en ese caso la latitud del derecho será aproximadamente 40+1/111000=40,000009009º, veamos que pasa con el factor que multiplica al 9,780327 en la fórmula de la wikipedia:
> ...



Ya que estas con ganas de hacer números, calcula a los pilotos de F1, que con mucha menos velocidad doblan la cabeza para hacernos creer que la Ec existe los muy falsos y de paso el diferencial escalar entre la cabeza y los pies,y un teste y el otro, que tendrán radios de giro diferentes.
Ya se te paso lo del libro, o te tengo que volver a traducir Energía?


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ya que estas con ganas de hacer números, calcula a los pilotos de F1, que con mucha menos velocidad doblan la cabeza para hacernos creer que la Ec existe los muy falsos y de paso el diferencial escalar entre la cabeza y los pies,y un teste y el otro, que tendrán radios de giro diferentes.
> Ya se te paso lo del libro, o te tengo que volver a traducir Energía?



La energía cinética existe, yo no he dicho lo contrario, pero lo que afecta a los pilotos de F1 son fuerzas, de hecho lo miden en "gs", y lo que yo digo es que fuerza y energía son cosas diferentes, pero si tu crees que no lo son, lo tienes fácil, sólo tienes que mostrarme ese libro de Física (no de Etimología) donde lo ponga, ya que tu vídeo se titulaba "Te voy a demostrar *científicamente* ...", de modo que no, no me he olvidado de pedirte el libro, lo puse en el último mensaje, sigo esperando, eso sí, a tu ritmo, que por lo visto si repito mucho que sigues sin mostrarnos el libro te estresas. Y para los alumnos de párvulos que sigan la discusión, tienes que mostrar ese libro porque lo que pretendes refutar es la Física "oficial", de modo que tienes que demostrar que los cálculos que haces son los de la Física oficial, no los de una Física alternativa que te has inventado tu, en la que se pueden sumar las peras con las manzanas.

¡Hasta 6,5 G! La fuerza que soportan los pilotos de F1 y que a ti te costaría digerir


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Abr 2019)

yo solo se que voy a votar a VOX


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

Parece que nuestro amigo Albert ha dedidido buscar refuerzos:





de todos modos yo no esperaría mucho por ese lado, lo mismo hizo D. Enrique y le dejaron en la estacada.


----------



## Plutonio (20 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> La energía cinética existe, yo no he dicho lo contrario, pero lo que afecta a los pilotos de F1 son fuerzas, de hecho lo miden en "gs", y lo que yo digo es que fuerza y energía son cosas diferentes, pero si tu crees que no lo son, lo tienes fácil, sólo tienes que mostrarme ese libro de Física (no de Etimología) donde lo ponga, ya que tu vídeo se titulaba "Te voy a demostrar *científicamente* ...", de modo que no, no me he olvidado de pedirte el libro, lo puse en el último mensaje, sigo esperando, eso sí, a tu ritmo, que por lo visto si repito mucho que sigues sin mostrarnos el libro te estresas. Y para los alumnos de párvulos que sigan la discusión, tienes que mostrar ese libro porque lo que pretendes refutar es la Física "oficial", de modo que tienes que demostrar que los cálculos que haces son los de la Física oficial, no los de una Física alternativa que te has inventado tu, en la que se pueden sumar las peras con las manzanas.
> 
> ¡Hasta 6,5 G! La fuerza que soportan los pilotos de F1 y que a ti te costaría digerir



Nunca le convenceréis. Cuanto más le dais por el culo, él siente una mayor energía cinética en el ano debido a la fricción, que hace que los ojos se le desorbiten con una fuerza centrífuga perpendicular a las estúpidas gafas que se pone. Por lo tanto, seguirá confundiendo energía cinética con fuerza centrífuga.


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

Plutonio dijo:


> Nunca le convenceréis. Cuanto más le dais por el culo, él siente una mayor energía cinética en el ano debido a la fricción, que hace que los ojos se le desorbiten con una fuerza centrífuga perpendicular a las estúpidas gafas que se pone. Por lo tanto, seguirá confundiendo energía cinética con fuerza centrífuga.



Lo se, pero es divertido, y las contestaciones no van dirigidas a él, sino a los que puedan ver el vídeo, y les pueda convencer.


----------



## Nationwww (20 Abr 2019)

"Albert"...hay dejé de ver el vídeo...unlike y bloqueo...vaya mierda.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Abr 2019)

AHjajajaj, que escribo un comentario público en otro lado y tu me contestas aqui en 22min, estas obsesionado conmigo no?
hueles la ola que surfeo y me estas rastreando por toda la red cada 20 min? no tienes na mas que hacer? 
Por cierto , publicar datos de terceros...


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Abr 2019)

Te iva a decir que te suscribieras, pero no te hace falta, estas mas atento a lo que hago que yo


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> AHjajajaj, que escribo un comentario público en otro lado y tu me contestas aqui en 22min, estas obsesionado conmigo no?
> hueles la ola que surfeo y me estas rastreando por toda la red cada 20 min? no tienes na mas que hacer?
> Por cierto , publicar datos de terceros...



No, no te rastreo, simplemente de vez en cuando leo los comentarios de determinados vídeos que he comentado aquí, y si apareces tu comentando allí lo veo, no veo cual es el problema de ponerlo aquí, tanto tu comentario como su contestación son públicos.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Abr 2019)

Ya te dije hace unos post que había utilizado tu desesperación argumental para llevarte a la zona de auto owned, pero erre que erre...
Esa desesperación la muestras mostrando como triunfo el encontrar una conversación, sin darte cuenta que te confiesas un fanático que pasa sus horas leyendo a los que llama locos e intentando meter cizaña a discreción.
Al principio pensaba que eras de la Twenty Centymi Fox, pero después de verte yo no pagaría un duro, capaz eres de divertirte así y si me equivoco ojala tu jefe lea esto y te degraden a palanganero


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ya te dije hace unos post que había utilizado tu desesperación argumental para llevarte a la zona de auto owned, pero erre que erre...
> Esa desesperación la muestras mostrando como triunfo el encontrar una conversación, sin darte cuenta que te confiesas un fanático que pasa sus horas leyendo a los que llama locos e intentando meter cizaña a discreción.
> Al principio pensaba que eras de la Twenty Centymi Fox, pero después de verte yo no pagaría un duro, capaz eres de divertirte así y si me equivoco ojala tu jefe lea esto y te degraden a palanganero



Yo de momento la única desesperación que veo es la tuya, que ya llevamos casi una semana y todavía no has sido capaz de encontrar una referencia que deberías haber tenido antes de hacer el vídeo, al parecer no tienes tiempo, pero para comentar estas cosas sí. 
En fin, repito de nuevo, por si no lo leiste:


pelicano33 dijo:


> Y para los alumnos de párvulos que sigan la discusión, tienes que mostrar ese libro porque lo que pretendes refutar es la Física "oficial", de modo que tienes que demostrar que los cálculos que haces son los de la Física oficial, no los de una Física alternativa que te has inventado tu, en la que se pueden sumar las peras con las manzanas.


----------



## TerenceHill (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha gustado el vídeo, se ve a una persona sensata haciéndose preguntas lógicas, y además le ha añadido algo de edición lo cual hace mucho más comprensible su argumento principal que es la no constatación de los efectos de la fuerza centrifuga que sobre todo cuerpo debe producir necesariamente la rotación terrestre. Yo al vídeo le añadiria también el argumento del peso. Un objeto de una tonelada debería pesar distinto dependiendo del meridiano en que se encontrase, siendo su peso menor en el ecuador terrestre que en el polo norte, donde ya no le afectaría la fuerza centrífuga, debiendo por tanto pesar más allí y sin embargo que yo sepa, una pesa de una tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes.



Habla sin tener ni idea, tiene ceguera selectiva ante todo lo que no le interesa ver y responde a lo que se inventa que dicen los otros, no a lo que realmente dicen. Pues sí, definitivamente, es de los tuyos.

Con respecto al tema de la pesa de una tonelada, debido a que la esfera no es una esfera perfecta, que no es homogénea y por el tema de la rotación, lo cierto es que hay muy pequeñas diferencias según las medidas las tomes en un punto o en otro de la Tierra. Es el fundamento del funcionamiento de los gravímetros diferenciales, usados en estudios de geodesia y prospecciones geológicas. Pero supongo que tú pensarás que eso es mentira y ya está.


----------



## TerenceHill (21 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ya que estas con ganas de hacer números, calcula a los pilotos de F1, que con mucha menos velocidad doblan la cabeza para hacernos creer que la Ec existe los muy falsos y de paso el diferencial escalar entre la cabeza y los pies,y un teste y el otro, que tendrán radios de giro diferentes.
> Ya se te paso lo del libro, o te tengo que volver a traducir Energía?



A ver, los números ya te los hicieron y dijiste que estaban mal pues porque...porque nos jurabas que era como tú decías. Pues vaya mierda (con perdón) de escepticismo dices defender.

A estas alturas de hilo ya ha quedado claro que hay dos físicas: la de verdad y la que te inventas.

En la física de verdad la energía es una magnitud escalar distinta de la fuerza, que es una magnitud vectorial. Ambas son dimensionalmente distintas, por lo que compararlas es mezclar naranjas con chorizos. Lo que se va a oponer en este caso a la fuerza gravitatoria es la fuerza centrífuga (habría que hacer un par de aclaraciones aquí, puesto que se trata de una fuerza virtual), que es igual a la masa por el cuadrado de la velocidad y dividido por el radio de curvatura. Esto es, a mayor radio de curvatura, menor fuerza centrífuga. Te hacen las cuentas y te muestran que, al ser el radio de curvatura tan grande, esta fuerza es mucho más pequeña que la gravedad. Tanto que para medir su efecto hay que hacer las cosas muy bien, pero se mide: las medidas de gravimetría son consecuentes con la rotación terrestre.

Y por otro lado tenemos tu física inventada. En tu física inventada la energía cinética y la fuerza centrífuga son la misma cosa, agarrándote a tus huevos y a la etimología del término a pesar de tener la definición de energía en física en la misma página. Y como el número que obtienes es muy grande (¿comparado con qué?) de ahí deduces que debería percibirse una diferencia grandísima en la gravedad en distintas latitudes.

Pues bien, pongamos a prueba ambas físicas, la real y la inventada, en el ejemplo de los coches de F1 que dices.

De acuerdo con la física real, la fuerza centrífuga depende del radio de curvatura. A la misma velocidad, se notará más cuanto más cerrada sea la curva, o sea, cuanto menor sea el radio de curvatura. Si la curva se abre, menos fuerza centrífuga notaremos. Una recta sería como una curva con un radio de curvatura infinito y en ese caso no deberíamos notar ninguna fuerza centrífuga.

De acuerdo con la física inventada, la fuerza centrífuga (que es la energía cinética disfrazada con un bigote de pega) es independiente del radio de curvatura. Por lo tanto da igual que la curva sea muy cerrada, poco cerrada o una recta, que el piloto va a notar siempre la misma fuerza centrífuga.

Sólo una de estas dos físicas concuerda con lo que observamos en nuestra vida cotidiana. La otra es, simplemente, una gilipollez. Dejo a cargo del avispado lector discernir la una de la otra.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (21 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Con respecto al tema de la pesa de una tonelada, debido a que la esfera no es una esfera perfecta, que no es homogénea y por el tema de la rotación, lo cierto es que hay muy pequeñas diferencias según las medidas las tomes en un punto o en otro de la Tierra. Es el fundamento del funcionamiento de los gravímetros diferenciales, usados en estudios de geodesia y prospecciones geológicas. Pero supongo que tú pensarás que eso es mentira y ya está.



Mira, no creo que haya esas pequeñas diferencias de peso, la tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes, y si nó preguntale al narco Pablo Escobar cuando desde Ecuador mandaba toneladas de su cocaína a todo el mundo. Nadie le llamaba advirtiéndole de que se comprase un gravímetro diferencial, que en el envío faltaban veinte gramos, y que ya estaban hartos que todos los envíos vinieran igual, o pregúntales también a los productores de azafrán cuya tonelada cuesta 10.000.000 de dolares, haber si tienen en su despacho un gravímetro diferencial en condiciones para que la tonelada de este producto pese una tonelada en su destino, o a los exportadores de oro, cuando hacen un lingote de un kilo, pesa un kilo en todos sitios. Igualmente te pongo el ejemplo del agua, un metro cubico de agua de mar pesa 1020 kilos en el meridiano del Ecuador y en el Polo Norte, y en ambos casos suponen 1000 litros de agua de mar. Pienso que tu afirmación respecto a las pequeñas diferencias de peso es matemática teórica y no está empíricamente demostrada.


----------



## pelicano33 (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Mira, no creo que haya esas pequeñas diferencias de peso, la tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes, y si nó preguntale al narco Pablo Escobar cuando desde Ecuador mandaba toneladas de su cocaína a todo el mundo. Nadie le llamaba advirtiéndole de que se comprase un gravímetro diferencial, que en el envío faltaban veinte gramos, y que ya estaban hartos que todos los envíos vinieran igual, o pregúntales también a los productores de azafrán cuya tonelada cuesta 10.000.000 de dolares, haber si tienen en su despacho un gravímetro diferencial en condiciones para que la tonelada de este producto pese una tonelada en su destino, o a los exportadores de oro, cuando hacen un lingote de un kilo, pesa un kilo en todos sitios. Pienso que tu afirmación respecto a las pequeñas diferencias de peso es matemática teórica y no está empíricamente demostrada.



Lo puedes probar tu mismo si te place:
Cody's Lab: How Weight Changes With Location and Velocity
Los materiales para hacer las pruebas no son demasiado caros, unos 10 dólares la balanza de precisión y otros 10 la masa de prueba, eso sí los viajes para hacer las pruebas pueden ser más caros, pero si tienes que hacerlos de todas formas se puede prescindir de su coste, ah, las diferencias de peso no son demasiado grandes, de modo que si no lo mides con una balanza de precisión no lo vas a notar.


----------



## TerenceHill (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Mira, no creo que haya esas pequeñas diferencias de peso, la tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes, y si nó preguntale al narco Pablo Escobar cuando desde Ecuador mandaba toneladas de su cocaína a todo el mundo. Nadie le llamaba advirtiéndole de que se comprase un gravímetro diferencial, que en el envío faltaban veinte gramos, y que ya estaban hartos que todos los envíos vinieran igual, o pregúntales también a los productores de azafrán cuya tonelada cuesta 10.000.000 de dolares, haber si tienen en su despacho un gravímetro diferencial en condiciones para que la tonelada de este producto pese una tonelada en su destino, o a los exportadores de oro, cuando hacen un lingote de un kilo, pesa un kilo en todos sitios. Pienso que tu afirmación respecto a las pequeñas diferencias de peso es matemática teórica y no está empíricamente demostrada.



Lo primero es que nadie va advertir un error de 20 gramos en un envío de una tonelada, ya sea de coca o de azafrán. Lo segundo es que si quisieran obtener tal grado de precisión usarían balanzas y no básculas, para medir masas en lugar de pesos, que es lo suyo. Y lo tercero es que ya sabía que no te lo ibas a creer, no hace falta que te esfuerces tanto.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (21 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Y lo tercero es que ya sabía que no te lo ibas a creer, no hace falta que te esfuerces tanto.



Igualmente te pongo el ejemplo del agua: un metro cubico de agua de mar pesa 1020 kilos en el meridiano del Ecuador y en el Polo Norte, y en ambos casos suponen 1000 litros de agua de mar. Si hubiera diferencias de pesos, las masas marinas reaccionarían en alguna forma a las diferencias de peso. Y no es que no me crea lo que dices, es que esto no es una cuestión de Fé. Es que no observo de forma empírica que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre incida en forma alguna en los cuerpos que están en su superficie.


----------



## pelicano33 (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Igualmente te pongo el ejemplo del agua: un metro cubico de agua de mar pesa 1020 kilos en el meridiano del Ecuador y en el Polo Norte, y en ambos casos suponen 1000 litros de agua de mar. Si hubiera diferencias de pesos, las masas marinas reaccionarían en alguna forma a las diferencias de peso. Y no es que no me crea lo que dices, es que esto no es una cuestión de Fé. Es que no observo de forma empírica que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre incida en forma alguna en los cuerpos que están en su superficie.



La densidad del agua depende de la presión y de la temperatura, por ejemplo para 1 atmósfera:
https://www.ugr.es/~elenasb/teaching/densidadtemperatura_agua_tabla.pdf


----------



## TerenceHill (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Igualmente te pongo el ejemplo del agua: un metro cubico de agua de mar pesa 1020 kilos en el meridiano del Ecuador y en el Polo Norte, y en ambos casos suponen 1000 litros de agua de mar. Si hubiera diferencias de pesos, las masas marinas reaccionarían en alguna forma a las diferencias de peso. Y no es que no me crea lo que dices, es que esto no es una cuestión de Fé. Es que no observo de forma empírica que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre incida en forma alguna en los cuerpos que están en su superficie.



El metro cúbico de mar cambia su peso debido a la temperatura en muchísima mayor medida que como consecuencia de los cambios en la gravedad. Y claro que reaccionan, nos ha fastidiado, produciéndose corrientes de convección. En la tierra plana supongo que las corrientes marinas serán debidas a duendecillos o algo así. Ya ni pregunto porque sé que no me va a contestar nadie.

Y ya se te ha dicho que el efecto es muy pequeño, por lo que necesitas instrumental de mucha precisión. En el enlace que dejó pelicano explican cómo hicieron un experimento de ese tiepo, pero claro, no te lo vas a creer porque no te da la gana. Pues bueno, oiga, qué quieres que le haga.


----------



## Tecnecio (21 Abr 2019)

"Te voy a demostrar científicamente lo fácil que eres de engañar"
Efectivamente, con los cálculos iniciales ya has engañado a cualquier anumérico.
Toma anda, repasa eso de 9.8m y 1s en caer.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (21 Abr 2019)

No veo el problema de la temperatura. Puede experimentarse el peso a igual temperatura y el peso sería el mismo sin que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre tuviera influencia alguna en el peso.


----------



## pelicano33 (21 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 101150
> 
> 
> No veo el problema de la temperatura. Puede experimentarse el peso a igual temperatura y el peso sería el mismo sin que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre tuviera influencia alguna.



Yo pensaba que la temperatura en el polo y en el ecuador es distinta, pero debe ser que estoy equivocado.


----------



## BeKinGo (21 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Yo de momento la única desesperación que veo es la tuya, que ya llevamos casi una semana y todavía no has sido capaz de encontrar una referencia que deberías haber tenido antes de hacer el vídeo, al parecer no tienes tiempo, pero para comentar estas cosas sí.
> En fin, repito de nuevo, por si no lo leiste:



Si lo lei, lo de llamar alumnos de parvulos al que lea esto, menos mal que estas tu pa salvarlos stalkeando webs de gente que no tiene razón, si es que pa ser mas bobo necesitas dias de 26 horas, con 24 no te puede cundir mas.


----------



## pelicano33 (21 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si lo lei, lo de llamar alumnos de parvulos al que lea esto, menos mal que estas tu pa salvarlos stalkeando webs de gente que no tiene razón, si es que pa ser mas bobo necesitas dias de 26 horas, con 24 no te puede cundir mas.



Repetimos, esta vez sin adornos que puedas usar para huir por el punto de fuga: si tu te inventas una Física, y esa Física no es la que viene en los libros de Física, y con esa Física encuentras una "contradicción", no has demostrado que la Tierra no sea esférica, lo que has demostrado es que tu Física es incorrecta. Puedes seguir ignorando el mensaje el tiempo que quieras, pero no por eso va a dejar de ser cierto.


----------



## BeKinGo (21 Abr 2019)

Ya no quieres diccionario? ahora libro de física? ayyy que volubilidad... esto si te gusta creo, este canal es el que mejor explica la tierra plana en castellano, ya sabes otro loco diciendo tonterías al que stalkeas los comentarios
.
Ya que publicaste su correo, porque no el video? Ah claro, que a los alumnos de párvulos se les desgaja el colodrillo y solo tu tienes la entereza espiritual para ver tamañas felonías y no sucumbir en la inmundicia.


----------



## pelicano33 (21 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ya no quieres diccionario? ahora libro de física? ayyy que volubilidad... esto si te gusta creo, este canal es el que mejor explica la tierra plana en castellano, ya sabes otro loco diciendo tonterías al que stalkeas los comentarios
> .
> Ya que publicaste su correo, porque no el video? Ah claro, que a los alumnos de párvulos se les desgaja el colodrillo y solo tu tienes la entereza espiritual para ver tamañas felonías y no sucumbir en la inmundicia.



No, el correo lo publicó él, no yo, y como te he dicho el vídeo lo seguía porque publiqué un comentario sobre él aquí, de modo que llegas tarde, lo puse aquí yo antes que tu, y si tanto te molesta que esté aquí su correo no hay problema, lo quito, ¿podemos volver ya a esa prueba científica que decías tener?, porque es como has titulado el hilo, prueba *científica* ..., ¿ahora las pruebas científicas vienen en los diccionarios? Lo puedes probar como te apetezca, pero no lo olvides el problema es demostrar que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, y la etimología de las palabras no vale, porque necesitamos comparar 107000 julios con 9.8 newtons, de modo que tenemos que poder transformar julios en newtons, suerte con tu búsqueda del factor de conversión, pero no te estreses buscando, ya hemos esperado una semana, de modo que paciencia está claro que tenemos.


----------



## TerenceHill (22 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 101150
> 
> 
> No veo el problema de la temperatura. Puede experimentarse el peso a igual temperatura y el peso sería el mismo sin que la fuerza centrífuga de la rotación terrestre tuviera influencia alguna en el peso.



Pues claro que puede experimentarse, pero ya dejas claro que no te lo vas a creer porque no te da la gana. Que no me parece mal, oye.


----------



## TerenceHill (22 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ya no quieres diccionario? ahora libro de física? ayyy que volubilidad...



¿Volubilidad? Pelicano no ha mencionado un diccionario. Desde el primer momento lo que ha pedido es una cita de un libro de Física donde se diga que la energía y la fuerza es lo mismo.

Yo ya te dije que en la misma página de la Wikipedia donde consultaste la etimología de la palabra energía venía la definición. Para que no te cansaras demasiado te la señalé y cité más fuentes.

Dijiste que venías a debatir, pero mientes más que hablas. Vaya tela con los buscadores de la verdad.


----------



## BeKinGo (22 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> ¿Volubilidad? Pelicano no ha mencionado un diccionario. Desde el primer momento lo que ha pedido es una cita de un libro de Física donde se diga que la energía y la fuerza es lo mismo.
> 
> Yo ya te dije que en la misma página de la Wikipedia donde consultaste la etimología de la palabra energía venía la definición. Para que no te cansaras demasiado te la señalé y cité más fuentes.
> 
> Dijiste que venías a debatir, pero mientes más que hablas. Vaya tela con los buscadores de la verdad.



Es que aunque no quieras, donde pone que energía es fuerza de empuje es en el diccionario, energía en un barbarismo aceptado, pero se puede traducir, por cierto, el que pedía eso no era pelicano? os habéis cambiado los roles?


----------



## BeKinGo (22 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> No, el correo lo publicó él, no yo, y como te he dicho el vídeo lo seguía porque publiqué un comentario sobre él aquí, de modo que llegas tarde, lo puse aquí yo antes que tu, y si tanto te molesta que esté aquí su correo no hay problema, lo quito, ¿podemos volver ya a esa prueba científica que decías tener?, porque es como has titulado el hilo, prueba *científica* ..., ¿ahora las pruebas científicas vienen en los diccionarios? Lo puedes probar como te apetezca, pero no lo olvides el problema es demostrar que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, y la etimología de las palabras no vale, porque necesitamos comparar 107000 julios con 9.8 newtons, de modo que tenemos que poder transformar julios en newtons, suerte con tu búsqueda del factor de conversión, pero no te estreses buscando, ya hemos esperado una semana, de modo que paciencia está claro que tenemos.



no necesito comparar 107000 julios con 9.8 newtons, eso es lo que tu dices.
yo comparo 107k julios por kilo en el Ecuador con 0 julios en el polo, y veo que la constante gravitatoria es constante.
Y el que no lo notemos me da la razón a mi, que digo que no rota, tu estas diciendo que rotamos y no lo notamos.


----------



## pelicano33 (22 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> no necesito comparar 107000 julios con 9.8 newtons, eso es lo que tu dices.
> yo comparo 107k julios por kilo en el Ecuador con 0 julios en el polo, y veo que la constante gravitatoria es constante.
> Y el que no lo notemos me da la razón a mi, que digo que no rota, tu estas diciendo que rotamos y no lo notamos.



Te dije que había que ir paso a paso, pero tu insistes en saltarte pasos, pues vale, lo hacemos en otro orden, por mí no hay problema, eso era la parte de que la fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria (que no es constante, es sólo casi constante) se compensaban, ¿qué pasa si dos fuerzas se compensan? Pues según la Física oficial (primera ley de Newton) si sobre un cuerpo no actuan fuerzas, dicho cuerpo o está en reposo o tiene un movimiento rectilineo uniforme, es decir tu coges la naranaja de la mesa, la subes a una cierta altura, pongamos que un metro, y la sueltas, según la primera ley de Newton, como estaba en reposo, al soltarla debería quedar en reposo, ¿es eso lo que ves tu? Porque desde luego no es lo que veo yo, las veces que he hecho la prueba (lo confieso, nunca con una naranja de 1Kg, pero si con otros objetos) esos objetos caen, y no precisamente con un movimiento uniforme, de modo que tenemos un dilema:
1. La primera ley de Newton es falsa.
2. La fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria no se compensan.





Si eliges 1, estás usando una Física diferente de la oficial, y por tanto las conclusiones a las que llegues no afectan a la Fisica oficial, sino a tu Física alternativa, si con tu Física llegas a una contradicción debe ser que tu Física es incorrecta.
Si eliges 2, no existe una contradicción porque la fuerza "cinética" sea variable, porque la "compesación" de fuerzas no es tal, si la naranja cae hacia abajo es porque la fuerza mayor es la gravitatoria, lo que nos lleva de nuevo al punto de partida, necesitamos comparar esas dos fuerzas, es decir, necesitamos el factor de conversión entre julios y newtons.
¿Cuál de las dos eliges, la 1 o la 2?


----------



## TerenceHill (22 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que aunque no quieras, donde pone que energía es fuerza de empuje es en el diccionario, energía en un barbarismo aceptado, pero se puede traducir, por cierto, el que pedía eso no era pelicano? os habéis cambiado los roles?



El diccionario de la RAE define energía como la capacidad de realizar un trabajo, y añade que se mide en Julios. 

Su etimología creo que la sacaste de la Wikipedia, de donde me acusaste a mí de coger sólo lo que me interesaba cuando lo cierto es que yo no he negado que esa no sea su etimología pero sin embargo eres tú quien finge no ver que en esa misma página viene su definición.

Energía viene del latín quien a su vez lo tomó prestado del griego. Si acaso, barbarismo sería para los romanos, pero decir que lo es para el español, a estas alturas, es otra muestra de las tonterías a las que nos tienes acostumbrados.

Y por más que te empeñes, la etimología de una palabra es interesante pero no es una definición. Por ejemplo, etimológicamente prostituta significaba que estaba situada delante, a la vista. Si tú le presentaras a alguien a tu madre y éste te respondiera que es una prostituta seguramente te enfadases mucho, y con razón, puesto que prostituta en español tiene un significado bien distinto.

Por otra parte, si lo que queremos saber es lo que significa la palabra energía dentro del contexto del paradigma de la física actual, el sitio adecuado para buscarlo es un libro de física, no un diccionario. Eso ya te lo he mostrado yo, y haces como que no lo ves. En este último mensaje me he limitado a señalar que mientes cuando dices que Pelícano decía antes que le valía una definición de diccionario y que sin embargo ahora exige una cita de un libro de física. Cualquiera puede comprobar que lo que Pelícano pedía desde el principio era una cita de un libro de física. Lo cual, obviamente, no lo vas a proporcionar.

Y claro que jode que te digan que mientas, pero bueno, lo tienes fácil: deja de faltar a la verdad.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeKinGo (22 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Te dije que había que ir paso a paso, pero tu insistes en saltarte pasos, pues vale, lo hacemos en otro orden, por mí no hay problema, eso era la parte de que la fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria (que no es constante, es sólo casi constante) se compensaban, ¿qué pasa si dos fuerzas se compensan? Pues según la Física oficial (primera ley de Newton) si sobre un cuerpo no actuan fuerzas, dicho cuerpo o está en reposo o tiene un movimiento rectilineo uniforme, es decir tu coges la naranaja de la mesa, la subes a una cierta altura, pongamos que un metro, y la sueltas, según la primera ley de Newton, como estaba en reposo, al soltarla debería quedar en reposo, ¿es eso lo que ves tu? Porque desde luego no es lo que veo yo, las veces que he hecho la prueba (lo confieso, nunca con una naranja de 1Kg, pero si con otros objetos) esos objetos caen, y no precisamente con un movimiento uniforme, de modo que tenemos un dilema:
> 1. La primera ley de Newton es falsa.
> 2. La fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria no se compensan.
> 
> ...



*
La 2 porque como la Energía cinética centrífuga producida por la rotación no existe, no hay nada que compensar.*


----------



## pelicano33 (22 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *La 2 porque como la Energía cinética centrífuga producida por la rotación no existe, no hay nada que compensar.*



Veamos tu vídeo se resume en las siguientes ecuaciones:
1. Ec(ecuador)=Fg(ecuador), porque la fuerza "cinética" se *compensa* con la gravitatoria.
2. Ec(polo)=Fg(polo), porque la fuerza "cinética" se *compensa* con la gravitatoria.
3. Fg(ecuador)=Fg(polo), porque la *constante* gravitatoria no varía.
y de esas 3 igualdades, se deduce
4. Ec(ecuador)=Ec(polo)
y como eso es falso, ya has encontrado la contradicción que buscabas, pero si ahora cambias de opinión sobre la compensación, lo que haces es prescindir de las dos primeras ecuaciones, de modo que no tienes como llegar a la ecuación 4. y te has quedado sin vídeo, y para esto hemos necesitado más de 7 días, espero que ahora retires el vídeo ya que tu "razonamiento" se ha ido a paseo.


----------



## BeKinGo (22 Abr 2019)

Si es que intentas confundir y ya me duras 3 frases, sin dar play al video se ve lo que digo, las flechas verdes es la Ec cinética que varia y se hacen pequeñitas y las moradas la gravedad que es constante, lo de que se compensa es lo que decís los bolistas, yo lo menciono pa reírme, Bueno va 3 frases y una canción.


----------



## pelicano33 (22 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Si es que intentas confundir y ya me duras 3 frases, sin dar play al video se ve lo que digo, las flechas verdes es la Ec cinética que varia y se hacen pequeñitas y las moradas la gravedad que es constante, lo de que se compensa es lo que decís los bolistas, yo lo menciono pa reírme, Bueno va 3 frases y una canción.



Ya ni sabes lo que dices en el vídeo, en efecto en el vídeo dibujas unas flechitas de colores para mostrar la fuerza "cinética" y la gravitatoria, y *dices que según la ciencia oficial se compensan*, y con las 4 ecuaciones que te he puesto deduces que hay una contradicción, lo que prueba que la ciencia oficial es incorrecta.
El problema es que te has inventado lo que dice la ciencia oficial, porque* la ciencia oficial no dice que la fuerza "cinética" y la gravitatoria se compensan*, te vuelvo a poner el dibujo:





¿ves las flechitas de colores?, ¿te parece que se compensan? De modo que volvemos a lo de siempre, *te inventas lo que dice la ciencia oficial, llegas a una contradicción, y deduces que la ciencia oficial es incorrecta*, ¿no ves que es un disparate?

Te pongo otro ejemplo, a ver si lo entiendes:
1. Yo digo que la ciencia oficial afirma que 2+2=5
2. Yo te demuestro que 2+2=4
Conclusión: como 5 y 4 no son el mismo número, la ciencia oficial miente
Pues no, la conclusión real es otra, yo miento al decir que la ciencia oficial dice que 2+2=5, porque lo que dice de verdad la ciencia oficial es que 2+2=4. *Por eso te pido referencias científicas de que lo que tu dices es lo que dice la ciencia*, y en este caso te he puesto lo que dice oficialmente la ciencia, se llama primera ley de Newton, sólo tienes que usarla para ver si esas dos fuerzas se compensan o no.

Para que no te lies, lo que tienes que buscar ahora es un libro de Física en el que diga que la *fuerza "cinética" y la gravitatoria se compensan*.


----------



## pelicano33 (22 Abr 2019)

A ver si lo aclaramos un poco más, las premisas científicas de las que parte Albert en el vídeo son:
1. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" de un cuerpo de masa m que se mueve a velocidad v es : Fc=mv^2/2, desconocemos cual es la dirección y sentido de esa fuerza, y me temo que no la vamos a encontrar en la etimología de la palabra energía. Esa fuerza se mide en julios.
2. La ciencia dice que la fuerza gravitatoria a la que está sometido un cuerpo de masa m sobre la superficie terrestre es Fg=mg, siendo g=9.8m/s^2 constante sobre la superficie terrestre, la dirección de esa fuerza es la recta que une el punto y el centro de la Tierra, y el sentido (la punta de la flecha) es hacia el centro de la Tierra. Esa fuerza se mide en newtons.
3. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria se compensan.
4. La Tierra es una esfera de radio 6371Km y realiza una revolución cada 24h.
Aplicando esas 4 premisas se llega a una contradicción, lo cual demuestra que esas 4 premisas no son ciertas a la vez, o lo que es lo mismo, alguna de ellas es falsa, el problema es que eso no demuestra que la premisa falsa es la 4, podría ser falsa la 1, o la 2, o la 3, o las 3 primeras, por eso *necesitamos una referencia científica de que la premisa 3 es correcta*, y después seguiremos con la 2 y con la 1.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Abr 2019)

No hacen falta muchas explicaciones...

Si un tio te promete hacer una serie de cosas, y al año siguente te promete hacer las contrarias y no solo eso sino, que ala puta primera de cambio que toca algo de poder no hace nada de nada de lo que ha estado prometiendo ... y tu imbecil, no solo lo vuelves a votar sino que encima los vas jaleando y les vas haciendo suntuosas mamadas alla por donde van... no es solo que seas facil de engañar. Es que eres profundamente subnormal.


----------



## pelicano33 (23 Abr 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> No hacen falta muchas explicaciones...
> 
> Si un tio te promete hacer una serie de cosas, y al año siguente te promete hacer las contrarias y no solo eso sino, que ala puta primera de cambio que toca algo de poder no hace nada de nada de lo que ha estado prometiendo ... y tu imbecil, no solo lo vuelves a votar sino que encima los vas jaleando y les vas haciendo suntuosas mamadas alla por donde van... no es solo que seas facil de engañar. Es que eres profundamente subnormal.



En efecto, el ser humano es así, aunque digamos que somos seres racionales, tenemos un alto grado de irracionalidad, pero no es de lo que hablamos aquí, aquí hablamos de algo muy concreto, hablamos de si un vídeo puesto por un forero prueba o no que la Tierra no es esférica y en rotación. Según dice él lo demuestra de manera científica, y hay otros que decimos que la ciencia que utiliza se la ha inventado él, no es digamos la ciencia "oficial", algo fácil de constatar, basta mirar si lo que dice él es lo mismo que lo que viene en los libros de texto de Física o no, pero él parece que prefiere la etimología, veremos a ver como se las apaña para sumar vectores con la etimología.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Abr 2019)

que digo yo que si la fuerza centrifuga afectase a los océanos, el agua se agolparía en el golfo de mexico, el mar rojo...
es así?

y como es que hay olas en sentido contrario a la rotación?


----------



## pelicano33 (23 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que digo yo que si la fuerza centrifuga afectase a los océanos, el agua se agolparía en el golfo de mexico, el mar rojo...
> es así?
> 
> y como es que hay olas en sentido contrario a la rotación?



En cualquier problema de fuerzas hay que sumar TODAS las fuerzas presentes, incluido el viento si es que existe, y en cuanto a la fuerza centrífuga, si la miramos en términos de velocidad, como hacen los terraplanistas, el problema es que la velocidad afecta a todo, a la tierra, al agua y al aire, de modo que como todo lleva la misma velocidad, no se nota nada. Un ejemplo es cuando viajas por ejemplo en coche, tanto el vehículo, como los pasajeros, como el aire contenido dentro, viajan a igual velocidad, de modo que no se nota absolutamente nada, pero si sacas la cabeza por la ventanilla, el aire que está fuera del vehículo no viaja a la misma velocidad que el vehículo, por lo que si se nota, y por último, si tomas una curva, aunque la velocidad no cambie en módulo, si que cambia en dirección y sentido, de modo que hay aceleración (porque lo que se restan son vectores, no escalares), que por supuesto también notas, pero sólo si la velocidad es suficientemente alta, no es lo mismo tomar la curva a 300Km/h que a 3Km/h, en el primer caso seguro que lo notarás, en el segundo probablemente no lo notes. La pregunta es entonces, ¿por qué no se nota la fuerza centrífuga en el caso de la rotación terrestre? y la respuesta es porque al caso que se parece es al de tomar la curva a 3Km/h, no al de tomarla a 300Km/h, porque también hay que tener en cuenta el radio de giro, no sólo la velocidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Abr 2019)

pero hombre, espera que conteste el terraplanista primero


----------



## pelicano33 (23 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero hombre, espera que conteste el terraplanista primero



¿Cuándo?, este siglo o el que viene.


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> ¿Cuándo?, este siglo o el que viene.



Otra vez con la prisa? entiendes que la gente normal tiene cosas que hacer?
Para que veas que es verdad que he estado trabajando mira que videos mas majos acabo de hacer, también tuve que arreglar todo el patio pero no tengo video de eso.


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que digo yo que si la fuerza centrifuga afectase a los océanos, el agua se agolparía en el golfo de mexico, el mar rojo...
> es así?
> 
> y como es que hay olas en sentido contrario a la rotación?



correcto, tendríamos los océanos acumulados en el ecuador y no solo eso, debido al presunto giro alrededor del Sol habría una *fuerza de empuje *de 450 millones de julios x kilo hacia el supuesto exterior del sistema solar,


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> A ver si lo aclaramos un poco más, las premisas científicas de las que parte Albert en el vídeo son:
> 1. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" de un cuerpo de masa m que se mueve a velocidad v es : Fc=mv^2/2, desconocemos cual es la dirección y sentido de esa fuerza, y me temo que no la vamos a encontrar en la etimología de la palabra energía. Esa fuerza se mide en julios.
> 2. La ciencia dice que la fuerza gravitatoria a la que está sometido un cuerpo de masa m sobre la superficie terrestre es Fg=mg, siendo g=9.8m/s^2 constante sobre la superficie terrestre, la dirección de esa fuerza es la recta que une el punto y el centro de la Tierra, y el sentido (la punta de la flecha) es hacia el centro de la Tierra. Esa fuerza se mide en newtons.
> 3. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria se compensan.
> ...



Pa que veas que te leo, no necesito mas argumentos que los tuyos, la referencia científica que necesitas es tirar piedras con una honda veras como hace una parábola la compensación de fuerzas o preguntarle a uno que hiciera la mili en artillería como se calcula una trayectoria, o tirar una naranja de 1 Kg a 9.8 m/s y calcular los julios, puedo comparar julios con julios por que mi Física rara y anticuada dice que puedo calcular la energía cinética de un objeto en movimiento si conozco masa y velocidad, da igual el motivo del movimiento 

Respecto al punto 1, en mi libro de física raro dice que la Ec centrífuga crea una fuerza perpendicular al eje de rotación y en sentido opuesto a el, tampoco tienes claro eso? Date vueltas con la bolsa de la compra, a ver para donde tira, no dejes dentro nada delicao...
Veo que al menos has mejorado y tras 5 paginas negándomelo, ya usas el termino fuerza como sinónimo de energía.
Y si la premisa que falla es la 4?


----------



## pelicano33 (24 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Pa que veas que te leo, no necesito mas argumentos que los tuyos, la referencia científica que necesitas es tirar piedras con una honda veras como hace una parábola la compensación de fuerzas o preguntarle a uno que hiciera la mili en artillería como se calcula una trayectoria, o tirar una naranja de 1 Kg a 9.8 m/s y calcular los julios, puedo comparar julios con julios por que mi Física rara y anticuada dice que puedo calcular la energía cinética de un objeto en movimiento si conozco masa y velocidad, da igual el motivo del movimiento



Se siente pero no, repito, repasa la primera ley de Newton, *si todas las fuerzas que actúan sobre un cuerpo se equilibran el cuerpo debe seguir una trayectoria* *recta, y como una parábola no es una recta es que las fuerzas no se equilibran.*


BeKinGo dijo:


> Respecto al punto 1, en mi libro de física raro dice que la Ec centrífuga crea una fuerza perpendicular al eje de rotación y en sentido opuesto a el, tampoco tienes claro eso? Date vueltas con la bolsa de la compra, a ver para donde tira, no dejes dentro nada delicao...
> Veo que al menos has mejorado y tras 5 paginas negándomelo, ya usas el termino fuerza como sinónimo de energía.



De nuevo no, primero porque no me has citado ningún libro, y en segundo lugar la energía cinética también existe cuando los cuerpos viajan en línea recta, y si lo dudas sólo tienes que estamparte con un coche viajando *en línea recta* contra un muro y notarás la energía cinética, y en ese caso no existe nigún radio de giro, ¿a dónde apunta la energía cinética? Yo te recomiendo que lo hagas a velocidad moderada.


BeKinGo dijo:


> Y si la premisa que falla es la 4?



Para eso hace falta primero ver que las 3 primeras son ciertas, y de momento no hemos llegado tan lejos, estamos parados en la primera o en la tercera, vaya usted a saber, pero lo claro es que no hemos demostrado que ninguna de ellas es cierta, y repito, como las premisas dicen: "la ciencia oficial dice ..." lo que hay que mostrar es un documento científico donde ponga eso, eso sí, sin prisa.


----------



## TerenceHill (24 Abr 2019)

Para que te engañen los hermanos Barea se tienen que cumplir dos cosas: no tener ni puta idea de ciencia y, sobre todo, tener muchas ganas de ser engañado. Cuando estas condiciones no se cumplen ya no resulta tan fácil. Por eso, por mucho que se empeñe Bekingo, no consigue engañarme.

Ya hace un rato que es evidente que no es que esté equivocado, sino que directamente es que nos intenta engañar. En el vídeo sostenía que a partir de la física oficial se podía demostrar que no existía rotación terrestre. Se le explicó amablemente que estaba equivocado, porque confundía energía y fuerza, lo cual no es un detalle menor. En definitiva, que la física "oficial" no dice lo que él dice que dice.

Hasta ese punto podría pensar uno que estaba equivocado, sin mala fe. Pero insiste. Y en ese momento le mostré la definición de energía cinética que viene en los manuales de física, e incluso de la misma página de la Wikipedia de la que sacó la etimología de la palabra para defender su posición. Hace como que no lo ve y sigue erre que erre. Quien haya seguido la conversación sabe que no tiene razón. Él mismo sabe que no tiene razón. Yo creo que hasta D. Enrique, que es de los que les gusta ser engañados, sabe que no tiene razón.

Obviamente no espero que Bekingo aporte una cita de un libro de física que diga que fuerza y energía es la misma cosa. Una cosa es la ciencia de verdad y otra muy distinta la que cita Bekingo en su ignorancia. Lo que tocaría discutir ahora es si la física de Bekingo tiene sentido o no. Y voy a repetir otra vez, ya que esto también hizo como que no lo leyó, por qué la física de Bekingo no es que esté equivocada, sino que es una gilipollez.

De acuerdo con el libro de física de Bekingo, la fuerza centrífuga es lo mismo que la energía cinética, y por lo tanto no depende del radio de curvatura. Será que nadie tiene experiencia en ir en coche para no darse cuenta de que la fuerza centrífuga es distinta si la curva es abierta, cerrada o si se va en línea recta.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2019)

Creo que la primera ley de Newton y entender que somos parte integrante del planeta es suficiente para darse cuenta de en qué punto del video empieza a decir gilipolleces.


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2019)

Parte integrante del planeta seras tu que no te ,levantas de la silla, los demás estamos sueltos.
Por otro lado bienvenido, necesitábamos un experto en gilipolleces.


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> De acuerdo con el libro de física de Bekingo, la fuerza centrífuga es lo mismo que la energía cinética, y por lo tanto no depende del radio de curvatura. Será que nadie tiene experiencia en ir en coche para no darse cuenta de que la fuerza centrífuga es distinta si la curva es abierta, cerrada o si se va en línea recta.



Casi, de enegía cinética, aunque la fórmula final sea la misma, hay dos tipos, la translacional cuando el objeto avanza, y la centrífuga cuando el objeto rota como los temas que argumentas.

*Lo de la foto de un libro de Física es para saber como es no?, por que no habéis visto uno en la vida.*


----------



## JoseII (24 Abr 2019)

velocidad lineal vs velocidad angular

Ec de lineal vs Ec de rotación


----------



## fayser (24 Abr 2019)

No pillo el ejercicio.

Es física de bachillerato, el mero hecho de confundir fuerza centrífuga con energía cinética da para no seguir viendo el vídeo, pero supongo que algo persigues con todo esto...


----------



## pelicano33 (24 Abr 2019)

fayser dijo:


> No pillo el ejercicio.
> 
> Es física de bachillerato, el mero hecho de confundir fuerza centrífuga con energía cinética da para no seguir viendo el vídeo, pero supongo que algo persigues con todo esto...



Está explicado un poco más arriba:


pelicano33 dijo:


> las premisas científicas de las que parte Albert en el vídeo son:
> 1. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" de un cuerpo de masa m que se mueve a velocidad v es : Fc=mv^2/2, desconocemos cual es la dirección y sentido de esa fuerza, y me temo que no la vamos a encontrar en la etimología de la palabra energía. Esa fuerza se mide en julios.
> 2. La ciencia dice que la fuerza gravitatoria a la que está sometido un cuerpo de masa m sobre la superficie terrestre es Fg=mg, siendo g=9.8m/s^2 constante sobre la superficie terrestre, la dirección de esa fuerza es la recta que une el punto y el centro de la Tierra, y el sentido (la punta de la flecha) es hacia el centro de la Tierra. Esa fuerza se mide en newtons.
> 3. La ciencia dice que la fuerza "cinética" y la fuerza gravitatoria se compensan.
> ...



y de la contradicción* pretende deducir que la premisa 4 es falsa*, sin darse cuenta de que lo falso es la Física que él se ha inventado, en la que entre otras cosas fuerza centrífuga y energía cinética son lo mismo (premisa 1).


----------



## TerenceHill (24 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Casi, de enegía cinética, aunque la fórmula final sea la misma, hay dos tipos, la translacional cuando el objeto avanza, y la centrífuga cuando el objeto rota como los temas que argumentas.
> 
> *Lo de la foto de un libro de Física es para saber como es no?, por que no habéis visto uno en la vida.*



En tu libro de física inventada decías que la fuerza centrífuga era independiente del radio de curvatura, y se calculaba siempre con la fórmula:



> La Energia Cinetica puede ser translacional o centrifuga, pero la formula en la misma: Ec =0.5 mv^2 el radio no lo metas pa na que hay que traer la velocidad ya calculada de casa.



Por lo tanto eres tú quien nos intenta convencer de que da igual si la curva es abierta o cerrada, o incluso si no hay curva, porque la fuerza centrífuga sólo dependerá de la velocidad. Hasta un niño se da cuenta de que eso es una gilipollez.

Las capturas de los libros de física son para que veas que la energía no se define como una fuerza, entre otras cosas porque se define como una magnitud escalar, a pesar de lo que decías tú.



> La energía es una fuerza de trabajo potencial, y se expresa con vectores, se inventaron pa eso te lo juro



En lugar de hacer juramentos, yo cito las fuentes para quedar como un señor. Cosa que era muy fácil de encontrar a pesar de no haber visto yo un libro de física en la vida, pero que sin embargo tú eres incapaz de mostrar una cita de un manual de física que respalde tu versión.


----------



## TerenceHill (24 Abr 2019)

fayser dijo:


> No pillo el ejercicio.
> 
> Es física de bachillerato, el mero hecho de confundir fuerza centrífuga con energía cinética da para no seguir viendo el vídeo, pero supongo que algo persigues con todo esto...



De bachillerato no. Con 4º de la ESO aprobado ya te da para que no te engañe el mangante este.


----------



## fayser (24 Abr 2019)

Bueno, por si alguien acaba yendo al huerto... repaso de física elemental.

Energía cinética es m v^2 / 2. Sólo depende de la velocidad.

Fuerza centrífuga m v^2 / R . Cuando mayor es el radio de giro R, menor es la fuerza centrífuga, por eso en la superficie de la Tierra ni la notas.

La energía no es una fuerza. Una fuerza que desplaza algo una distancia sí representa una energía (trabajo).


----------



## pelicano33 (24 Abr 2019)

fayser dijo:


> Bueno, por si alguien acaba yendo al huerto... repaso de física elemental.
> 
> Energía cinética es m v^2 / 2. Sólo depende de la velocidad.
> 
> ...



Ahora sólo hace falta que te lea y se lo crea, porque nosotros no lo hemos conseguido, y llevamos más de una semana intentándolo. Ni tampoco hemos conseguido que nos enseñe un libro de Física donde vengan sus delirantes premisas, lo más que ha llegado a mostrar es la etimología de la palabra energía según la wikipedia (fuerza de trabajo), eso sí, lo que pone a continuación de la energía hace como que no lo ha visto.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Parte integrante del planeta seras tu que no te ,levantas de la silla, los demás estamos sueltos.
> Por otro lado bienvenido, necesitábamos un experto en gilipolleces.



Igual hasta eres físico. No lo sé, pero te las das de serlo. Lo que eres seguro es gilipollas.

Creo que asumir que tierra, naranja mi cuerpo y el de gilipollas como tú es parte del conjunto de la tierra es bastante razonable. De hecho si quitaran a los gilipollas como tú de la tierra, la masa de ésta bajaría. Por otro lado, entiendo que no niegas que de asumir esto, se mantiene en movimiento de rotación según la primera ley de Newton.

Lo dicho. Igual tienes un doctorado en física y te quieres hacer el listo en un foro de mierda. Pero que eres gilipollas es un hecho tan empírico como que el sol sale por el Este.


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2019)

Seguis razondo con el? 

Joder que paciencia teneis, animo, yo todavia sigo con lo de la naranja esa que solto y tardaba un segundo, llevo toda la semana intentando hacer lo mismo con el coche y no me funciona. Y sobre gravedad constante hay un teorema chulisimo de Gauss sobre campos de vectores, integracion y superficies compactas.


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

txusky_g dijo:


> Igual hasta eres físico. No lo sé, pero te las das de serlo. Lo que eres seguro es gilipollas.
> 
> Creo que asumir que tierra, naranja mi cuerpo y el de gilipollas como tú es parte del conjunto de la tierra es bastante razonable. De hecho si quitaran a los gilipollas como tú de la tierra, la masa de ésta bajaría. Por otro lado, entiendo que no niegas que de asumir esto, se mantiene en movimiento de rotación según la primera ley de Newton.
> 
> Lo dicho. Igual tienes un doctorado en física y te quieres hacer el listo en un foro de mierda. Pero que eres gilipollas es un hecho tan empírico como que el sol sale por el Este.



Veis como es un experto? se le notaba desde el primer post. Pero no te salgas de tu campo que ahí te pierdes, el Sol no entra ni sale solo da vueltas.


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

*Ciencia vs Magufería
fight!!*​
El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton

Aparece un manuscrito de Newton con la fórmula de la Piedra filosofal

El manuscrito de Isaac Newton que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad

Sale a la luz el manuscrito original de la historia de Newton y la manzana | Ciencia | elmundo.es


*La única Física que existe es la euclidiana, Newton era un magufo.

*​


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

​


----------



## TerenceHill (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Veis como es un experto? se le notaba desde el primer post. Pero no te salgas de tu campo que ahí te pierdes, el Sol no entra ni sale solo da vueltas.



Pues fíjate que entre lo poco que ha dicho txusky sobre la primera ley de Newton y las tonterías que te he leído a tí sobre las fuerzas compensadas, me da a mí que tiene más idea que tú sobre las leyes de Newton.

Pero vamos, que no te quiero atosigar, que seguro que estás muy ocupado consultando en un diccionario etimológico esa teoría que tienes de que da lo mismo tomar una curva abierta o cerrada o ir en línea recta, que notas la misma fuerza centrífuga.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## signo13 (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Hola Burbujeros, ahora me toca a mí empezar a piar, amarraros los machos en 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por que usas el rojo y el verde?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Abr 2019)

La fuerza centrífuga es despreciable en comparación con una masa gigantesca atrayendo a otra masa diminutísima en comparación. Y gracias a que la manzana pesa poco, su consistencia no permite que se reviente contra la tierra, salvo que la lances de un segundo piso.


----------



## TerenceHill (25 Abr 2019)

txusky_g dijo:


> Igual hasta eres físico. No lo sé, pero te las das de serlo. Lo que eres seguro es gilipollas.
> 
> Creo que asumir que tierra, naranja mi cuerpo y el de gilipollas como tú es parte del conjunto de la tierra es bastante razonable. De hecho si quitaran a los gilipollas como tú de la tierra, la masa de ésta bajaría. Por otro lado, entiendo que no niegas que de asumir esto, se mantiene en movimiento de rotación según la primera ley de Newton.
> 
> Lo dicho. Igual tienes un doctorado en física y te quieres hacer el listo en un foro de mierda. Pero que eres gilipollas es un hecho tan empírico como que el sol sale por el Este.



En ausencia de fuerzas externas el momento angular Tierra-naranja permanece constante, pero ello no implica que la naranja siga dando vueltas con la Tierra.

Supongamos que estamos viendo el sistema Tierra-naranja desde el espacio y de repente se "desconectase" la gravedad. Veríamos entonces que la Tierra sigue dando vueltas mientras que la naranja, libre ahora de la atracción gravitatoria, continuaría en la dirección que llevaba hasta ese momento, es decir, saldría con una trayectoria tangente a la de la Tierra. Hasta aquí nada raro.

Ahora veamos la misma situación pero situándose el observador en la superficie de la Tierra, considerada en reposo. Lo que vería el observador en la superficie es que la naranja se empezaría a elevar sin que exista ninguna fuerza que lo explique.

Esto se debe a que el observador en superficie está considerando los movimientos relativos a un sistema de referencia que está en movimiento acelerado. Un sistema de referencia de este tipo se llama no inercial, y con respecto a él no funcionan las leyes de Newton. Para estudiar la mecánica de este tipo de sistemas lo que se hace es suponer que existe una fuerza por unidad de masa en dirección contraria a la aceleración del sistema de referencia: es la famosa fuerza centrífuga. Por eso a este tipo de fuerzas las llamamos fuerzas virtuales. Desde fuera vemos que no existen, simplemente la naranja continúa su tendencia a seguir en línea recta, pero desde dentro se producen aceleraciones aparentes.

Como la Tierra es muy grande, la diferencia entre la trayectoria curva y la tangente es muy pequeña, y muy pequeña es por lo tanto esta aceleración centrífuga. Por eso las variaciones que produce sobre el valor de la gravedad a distintas latitudes es muy pequeño.

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Con respecto a si Bekingo es gilipollas, eso es un hecho científico recogido en todos los libros de física. Lo que pasa es que no me da la gana de enseñarlo.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## signo13 (25 Abr 2019)

y si la tierra no se moviese? sino que fuese el entorno el que se mueve ....


----------



## TerenceHill (25 Abr 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> La fuerza centrífuga es despreciable en comparación con una masa gigantesca atrayendo a otra masa diminutísima en comparación. Y gracias a que la manzana pesa poco, su consistencia no permite que se reviente contra la tierra, salvo que la lances de un segundo piso.



La fuerza centrífuga, al igual que la gravitatoria, es proporcional a la masa. Sí en este caso es tan pequeña es porque el radio de curvatura es muy grande.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (25 Abr 2019)

signo13 dijo:


> y si la tierra no se moviese? sino que fuese el entorno el que se mueve ....



Sí el movimiento relativo entre ambos fuera rectilíneo uniforme no habría manera de distinguir una situación de la otra. En el momento que hay aceleraciones se rompe esta simetría.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Abr 2019)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha gustado el vídeo, se ve a una persona sensata haciéndose preguntas lógicas, y además le ha añadido algo de edición lo cual hace mucho más comprensible su argumento principal que es la no constatación de los efectos de la fuerza centrifuga que sobre todo cuerpo debe producir necesariamente la rotación terrestre. Yo al vídeo le añadiria también el argumento del peso.* Un objeto de una tonelada debería pesar distinto dependiendo del meridiano en que se encontrase, siendo su peso menor en el ecuador terrestre que en el polo norte, donde ya no le afectaría la fuerza centrífuga*, debiendo por tanto pesar más allí y sin embargo que yo sepa, una pesa de una tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes.



La diferencia es despreciable. Es mentira que la gravedad compense la fuerza centrífuga. El orden de magnitud es completamente diferente.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> La fuerza centrífuga, al igual que la gravitatoria, es proporcional a la masa. Sí en este caso es tan pequeña es porque el radio de curvatura es muy grande.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk



Cierto, no es por diferencia de masas sino porque el radio de la tierra es gigantesco. Gracias!


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2019)

signo13 dijo:


> y si la tierra no se moviese? sino que fuese el entorno el que se mueve ....



¿Crees que eres el primero?

Dos matemáticos afirman que la Tierra es el centro del Universo

Y tambien tenemos esto

Un matemático demuestra la existencia de dios matemáticamente en Off-Topic › Miscelánea


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Abr 2019)

Si el planeta de "El principito" estuviera compuesto por un elemento increíblemente denso y tuviera la misma masa que la tierra y un movimiento de rotación igual (misma velocidad de giro respecto de su eje). ¿la manzana se iría a tomar por culo hacia fuera? ¿o quedaría aplastada por tener el planeta un radio tan pequeño?

Pregunta para los que saben (y recuerdan) los rudimentos de física básica que ya hemos visto quienes son. Gracias!


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Si el planeta de "El principito" estuviera compuesto por un elemento increíblemente denso y tuviera la misma masa que la tierra y un movimiento de rotación igual (misma velocidad de giro respecto de su eje). ¿la manzana se iría a tomar por culo hacia fuera? ¿o quedaría aplastada por tener el planeta un radio tan pequeño?
> 
> Pregunta para los que saben (y recuerdan) los rudimentos de física básica que ya hemos visto quienes son. Gracias!



Aplastada, la gravedad es inversamente proporcional al cuadrado de la distancia y la fuerza centrifuga a igual velociad angular es proporcional al radio de curvatura.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Abr 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Ahora veamos la misma situación pero situándose el observador en la superficie de la Tierra, considerada en reposo. Lo que vería el observador en la superficie es que la naranja se empezaría a elevar sin que exista ninguna fuerza que lo explique.



te has explicado bien, pero esto no puede ser. ese observador de estar ya en la tierra saldría despedido a la par que la naranja, y de llegar a una tierra en reposo tendría que ser en los segundos inmediatos al parón o solo llegaría a un montón de rocas rodeado de anilllos de polvo


----------



## signo13 (25 Abr 2019)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Crees que eres el primero?
> 
> Dos matemáticos afirman que la Tierra es el centro del Universo
> 
> ...



me cuesta mucho pensar en esa idea por mas que lo intento, pero mira, no sabia de esos dos matematicos, gracias!!!


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

signo13 dijo:


> y si la tierra no se moviese? sino que fuese el entorno el que se mueve ....



Eso estoy explicando, que no se mueve porque detectaríamos la Energía Cinética



signo13 dijo:


> por que usas el rojo y el verde?



En mi canal estoy haciendo tambien unos videos de simbologia, porque usas tu el 13?


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

Ahora me ignoráis? nadie me lee?
Alguien sabe si Newton formulo su pastiche gravitatorio antes o después de hallar la formula del elixir de la vida?
La piedra filosofal y la transmutación de metales la consiguió antes ,fijo... era relisto el tio.
hola?


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

Has llenado 2 páginas a toda prisa sin citarme? que coordinación no? para enterrar esto?

*Ciencia vs Magufería
fight!!*​El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton

Aparece un manuscrito de Newton con la fórmula de la Piedra filosofal

El manuscrito de Isaac Newton que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad

Sale a la luz el manuscrito original de la historia de Newton y la manzana | Ciencia | elmundo.es


*La única Física que existe es la euclidiana, Newton era un magufo.*​


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ahora me ignoráis? nadie me lee?
> Alguien sabe si Newton formulo su pastiche gravitatorio antes o después de hallar la formula del elixir de la vida?
> La piedra filosofal y la transmutación de metales la consiguió antes ,fijo... era relisto el tio.
> hola?



Hola!!! Te leemos!!! No te preocupes por eso, es el primer hilo que abrimos cuando entramos en burbuworld.


----------



## pelicano33 (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Has llenado 2 páginas a toda prisa sin citarme? que coordinación no? para enterrar esto?
> 
> *Ciencia vs Magufería
> fight!!*​El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton
> ...



Lo que hizo Euclides fueron matemáticas, no Física, y el hecho de que una persona haya metido la pata en muchas cosas no convierte necesariamente otras cosas que hiciera en falsas, de lógica parece que andas tan mal como de Física, y ya sabes, seguimos esperando un libro de Física en el que se afirme que la *Física de Newton* son esas cosas que pones tu, porque de lo contrario sólo has conseguido refutarte a tí mismo, no a Newton.


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

Lávate la boca para hablar de Euclides, no solo fue el padre indiscutible de las matemáticas, también de la geometría, las únicas ciencias exactas, y tiene una influencia total en astronomía, física, química e ingenierías.

Claro, claro la Física de Newton es tremenda, si hasta encontró la piedra filosofal, la formula del elixir de la inmortalidad, etc... vamos que solo le falto el templo maldito y el arca perdida, y esto no lo digo yo, lo dice el que son sus manuscritos.


----------



## pelicano33 (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Lávate la boca para hablar de Euclides, no solo fue el padre indiscutible de las matemáticas, también de la geometría, las únicas ciencias exactas, y tiene una influencia total en astronomía, física, química e ingenierías.
> 
> Claro, claro la Física de Newton es tremenda, si hasta encontró la piedra filosofal, la formula del elixir de la inmortalidad, etc... vamos que solo le falto el templo maldito y el arca perdida, y esto no lo digo yo, lo dice el que son sus manuscritos.



Está claro que leer la Wikipedia se te da muy bien:


> La geometría de Euclides, además de ser un poderoso instrumento de razonamiento deductivo, ha sido extremadamente útil en muchos campos del conocimiento; por ejemplo, en la física, la astronomía, la química y diversas ingenierías.



otra cosa es que entiendas lo que lees, porque una cosa es que la geometría (que la última vez que lo miré era una rama de las matemáticas) euclídea sea muy útil en otros campos, y otra cosa distinta es que Euclides se dedicara a estudiar esos campos, pero vamos, si tu conoces aportaciones de Euclides a la ingeniería, química, etc., espero que las compartas con nosotros, porque yo no las conozco, pero claro, tampoco soy un experto en el tema, de modo que ya sabes, esperamos que nos ilumines, pero es más urgente que pruebes que tu Física es la que viene en los libros de texto de Física, cosa de la que llevas huyendo hace más de una semana, pero tenemos paciencia, seguimos esperando.


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Abr 2019)

MIra, ya utilizas fuerza como sinónimo de energía, sabes quien es Euclides, sabes mirar la wiki... al final te hago un hombrecito


----------



## pelicano33 (25 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> MIra, ya utilizas fuerza como sinónimo de energía, sabes quien es Euclides, sabes mirar la wiki... al final te hago un hombrecito



Se mirar la wikipedia, y hace mucho tiempo, no me lo has enseñado tu, y también se quien fue Euclídes y que fuerza y energía son cosas diferentes, incluso antes de que existiera la wikipedia, y repito, tu sigues sin mostrar la más mínima prueba de que según la Física "oficial" la fuerza y la energía son lo mismo, de modo que si quieres inventarte una Física alternativa, estupendo, allá tu, pero si tu Física no funciona, no debes confundirlo con que la Física "oficial" no lo hace, y ya sabes, seguimos esperando, tu, mientras no buscas esa referencia científica, puedes distraerte aprendiendo quién fue Euclides.


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

*La gravedad del planeta Tierra no es igual en todas las partes del mundo*
TECH
2 Dic 2014

AGENCIAS

COMENTARIOS
La gravedad varía de acuerdo a ciertos fenómenos dependiendo siempre del lugar donde estés
Se habla poco sobre la fuerza de gravedad de nuestro planeta Tierra o mejor dicho pasa totalmente desapercibido. Sin embargo, el tema se ha comentado e instalado un poco más debido a la gran producción de la nueva película de Christopher Nolan, Interstellar, que logró cautivar fantásticamente a muchos interesados al tema.

Lo relevante de analizar es por ejemplo que los puntos de gravedad no son iguales en todos las partes del mundo. En Europa, América del Sur, América del Norte, Oceanía, África y Asia existen diferencias. También no siempre es uniforme ni mucho menos constante, la gravedad se debe a ciertos factores que ahora te explicaremos.

Estas alteraciones que provocan que la gravedad sea diferente en otros puntos del planeta, quedan expresadas en un novedoso modelo conocido como la ''Patata Potsdam'', un resultado del campo de gravedad de la tierra hecho por el Centro Alemán de Investigación Geofísica (GFZ) en Potsdam, ciudad teutona.

Una de las causales en cuestión es la desigual distribución de la masa de los océanos y los continentes, como también variables en relación con el tiempo climático, el derretimiento de los glaciares, aclaran en Universe Today.

Datos recabados en el año 2011 da el punto de menor gravedad que existe en la Tierra que se encuentra en el Sur de India. En América del Norte tiene un campo de gravedad bajo.

En tanto el país español y parte del sector norte de Europa tiene más gravedad. Finalmente nuestra región tiene una alta gravedad según indicó el estudio.


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

Gracias a los físicos de parte de un aficionao..


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2019)

xyz123 dijo:


> *La gravedad del planeta Tierra no es igual en todas las partes del mundo*
> TECH
> 2 Dic 2014
> 
> ...



Pardiez, pues esto entra en contradiccion con lo expuesto por @BerKinGo , fijo que es erroneo.


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

Namreir dijo:


> Pardiez, pues esto entra en contradiccion con lo expuesto por @BerKinGo , fijo que es erroneo.



Pues cambiamos internet entero.


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

En la pregunta llevas la respuesta.


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

O sea, que todo esto es para llevarnos a la tierra plana? 
Toy viejo pa esto


----------



## xyz123 (25 Abr 2019)

*Hallan montañas y llanuras a 660 kilómetros de profundidad bajo la corteza terrestre*
*Un equipo de geólogos ha detectado una capa en medio del manto terrestre, hasta ahora desconocida, cuyas características recuerdan mucho a las de la superficie del planeta*
SeguirJosé Manuel Nieves@josemnievesActualizado:15/02/2019 17:59h28*NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS*


Confirman que el campo magnético de la Tierra estuvo a punto de desaparecer
El núcleo de la Tierra es sólido y blando como el oro
La NASA descubre otro gigantesco cráter de impacto bajo los hielos de Groenlandia
Lo aprendemos en la escuela: la Tierra está dividida en tres capas, que son la corteza, el manto y el núcleo, que a su vez se divide en núcleo interno y externo. Un esquema básico y acertado, pero que sin embargo deja fuera otras capas más sutiles que los científicos están empezando ahora a identificar en el interior profundo de nuestro planeta.
Un buen ejemplo es el estudio publicado esta misma semana en Science, en el que los geofísicos Jessica Irving y Wenbo Wu, de la Universidad de Princeton, en colaboración con Sidao Ni, del Instituto de Geodesia y Geofísica de China, lograron utilizar las ondas sísmicas de un gran terremoto en Bolivia para localizar, *a 660 kilómetros de profundidad, una nueva «capa»* que les ha dejado boquiabiertos: *una cadena montañosa, muy similar a las que hay en la superficie*. La nueva «capa» se encuentra, además, justo en el límite que separa el manto superior del inferior. Hasta ahora, y a falta de un nombre mejor, los científicos simplemente lo han llamado «el límite de 660 kilómetros».
Para poder observar lo que sucede a tanta profundidad, los investigadores utilizaron las ondas más potentes que existen en nuestro planeta, *las ondas sísmicas que generan los terremotos masivos*. En palabras de Jessica Irving, «si quieres sacudir todo el planeta, necesitas un terremoto grande y profundo».

La energía generada por un terremoto aumenta 30 veces por cada escalón que subimos en la escala de Richter. Y los terremotos más profundos, continúa Irving, «en lugar de desperdiciar toda esa energía en la corteza, pueden hacer que todo el manto siga funcionando».
*«Viaje» a las profundidades*
Según la investigadora, la mejor información se obtiene de los terremotos de magnitud 7 o superior, ya que las ondas de choque que lanzan en todas direcciones pueden incluso atravesar el núcleo terrestre y llegar hasta el otro lado del planeta. Para este estudio en concreto, los datos clave se obtuvieron de las *ondas captadas después de un terremoto de magnitud 8,2*, el segundo más potente jamás registrado, que sacudió a Bolivia en 1994.
«Los terremotos tan grandes no aparecen muy a menudo -dice Irving-. y ahora tenemos la suerte de tener muchos más sismógrafos que hace 20 años. Entre esos instrumentos y los recursos computacionales, la sismología es hoy un campo totalmente diferente a como era hace dos décadas». En este caso concreto, los investigadores utilizaron* el grupo de supercomputadoras Tiger* de la Universidad de Princeton para simular el complejo comportamiento de las ondas sísmicas dispersas en las profundidades de la Tierra.
La tecnología aplicada para este análisis depende casi por completo de una única propiedad de las ondas: su capacidad para doblarse y rebotar. Así, del mismo modo en que las ondas de luz pueden rebotar (reflejarse) en un espejo o doblarse (refractarse) cuando pasan a través de un prisma, las ondas sísmicas viajan directamente a través de rocas homogéneas, pero *se reflejan o refractan cuando se encuentran con algún límite o rugosidad*.
«Sabemos que casi todos los objetos tienen asperezas en la superficie y, por lo tanto, dispersan la luz -afirma por su parte Wenbo Wu, autor principal del artículo-. Y esa es la razón por la que podemos ver esos objetos: las ondas de dispersión llevan la información sobre la rugosidad con la que han interactuado. En este estudio, investigamos ondas sísmicas dispersas que viajan dentro de la Tierra para estudiar la rugosidad del límite de 660 kilómetros».
*Rugosidad imprevista*
Los geólogos quedaron sorprendidos por la «rugosidad» de esa nueva capa, que era incluso más acentuada que la que podemos observar en la capa superficial (la corteza terrestre) sobre la que todos vivimos. «En otras palabras -explica Wu- en el límite de 660 kilómetros está presente una topografía más fuerte que la de las Montañas Rocosas o los Apalaches».
El modelo estadístico elaborado por los científicos no permitió determinar con precisión las alturas de estas montañas, pero en su artículo aseguran que podrían ser *más grandes y altas que cualquier otra en la superficie de la Tierra*.
La rugosidad, además, no estaba uniformemente distribuida. Lo cual significa que igual que la superficie de la corteza tiene fondos oceánicos lisos y montañas masivas, el límite de 660 kilómetros cuenta con áreas elevadas y superficies llanas. Para comparar, los investigadores también examinaron una capa a 410 kilómetros de profundidad, en la parte superior de la «zona de transición» del manto medio, pero no encontraron nada parecido.
En otras palabras, El equipo de Wu ha descubierto que las capas profundas de la Tierra son *igual de complejas y variables de las que observamos en superficie*. Por eso, la presencia de esas «rugosidades» a 660 kilómetros de profundidad tiene importantes implicaciones para comprender «cómo funciona» el planeta en que vivimos. Esta nueva capa divide el *manto*, que constituye cerca del *84 por ciento del volumen total de la Tierra*, en sus secciones superior e inferior.
*¿Existe un límite en el manto?*
Durante años, los geólogos habían estado debatiendo sobre la existencia o no de ese límite. Algunas evidencias geoquímicas y mineralógicas sugieren que el manto superior e inferior son químicamente diferentes, lo que apoya la idea de que las dos secciones no se mezclan térmica o físicamente. Otros, sin embargo, sugieren que esas diferencias no existen, y que todo el manto es homogéneo y sin partes diferenciadas o separadas.
«Nuestros hallazgos -asegura Wu- proporcionan datos concretos sobre esta cuestión». Los datos obtenidos, en efecto, sugieren que *los defensores de esas dos ideas contrapuestas podrían estar, parcialmente, en lo cierto*. De forma que las áreas más «suaves» del límite de 660 kilómetros podrían deberse a una mezcla más completa, mientras que las áreas montañosas y más ecarpadas podrían haberse formado en los lugares en los que el manto superior e inferior no consiguen mezclarse tan bien.
Pero, ¿qué podría causar diferencias químicas tan significativas en el manto? La respuesta más plausible es que esas diferencas procedan de la introducción de rocas que antes pertenecían a la corteza, y que ahora descansan tranquilamente en las profundidades de la Tierra. Los científicos se han preguntado durante mucho tiempo por *el destino de las losas del lecho marino que son empujadas hacia el manto* en las zonas de subducción, algo que sucede en todo el Océano Pacífico y en otras partes del mundo. Wu e Irving sugieren que los restos de estas losas ahora pueden estar justo por encima, o justo por debajo, del límite de 660 kilómetros.
«Lo que resulta emocionante de estos resultados -concluye Irving- es que nos brindan nueva información para comprender el destino de las antiguas placas tectónicas que han descendido al manto, y dónde el material del manto antiguo aún podría residir. La sismología se hace más emocionante cuando nos permite comprender mejor el interior de nuestro planeta, tanto en el espacio como en el tiempo», ha concluido Irving.


----------



## TerenceHill (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Ciencia vs Magufería
> fight!!*​
> El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton
> 
> ...



Creo que fue como respuesta a mi primera intervención en tu hilo que me acusaste de usar contra ti argumentos ad hominem. Te tuve que explicar que se te estaban refutando tus argumentos en base a razones y no ante unos supuestos ataques a tu persona. Mira que bien, que ahora me brindas un hermoso ejemplo de la falacia de la argumentación ad hominem.

No puedes atacar las leyes de Newton en base a razones porque a)no tienes más idea de las leyes de Newton que lo que puedas entender aprisa y corriendo de leer el artículo de la Wikipedia correspondiente y b)el cumplimiento de las leyes de Newton lo verificamos todos nosotros en nuestra vida cotidiana, no es un tema oscuro accesible por unos pocos. Y como no puedes montar tus argumentos en su contra, lo que haces es desacreditar a quien las propuso, dando a enteder por lo tanto que están mal. Pues eso es un argumento ad hominem de toda la vida. Y chapucero a más no poder, añado.

Y no aportas nada que sea precisamente desconocido. Newton dedicaba quizás incluso más tiempo a alquimia y magufadas que a la física. Además, la opinión más común entre sus coetáneos es que era un cabrón con patas, y nuncafollista premium. Pero a las leyes de Newton no las hace ciertas que las hubiera enunciado el célebre físico inglés. Lo que las hace ciertas, dentro de su ámbito de aplicación, es su verificación experimental. Hubo que esperar hasta el siglo XX para descubrir que dejaban de ser ciertas si las aplicábamos sobre sistemas a velocidades comparables a la de la luz o a masas muy, muy pequeñas.

Y con todo, al muy hijoputa se le ocurrió una explicación que nos mostraba que la misma física que funcionaba en la Tierra era la que regía los cuerpos celestes. Si no se le hubiera ocurrido a él, a buen seguro que se le hubiera terminado ocurriendo a otro. Pero el caso es que fue él. Y con ello cambió nuestra concepción del mundo para siempre. Ahí es nada.

Por lo demás, recuerdo que no has podido aportar nada que respalde tu afirmación de que la comunidad científica diga que fuerzas y energías son la misma cosa. Yo ya te mostré manuales que dicen que eso no es así.

Y tampoco nos has explicado cómo es eso que dices tú de que si una curva es más o menos cerrada no influye en la fuerza centrífuga que se experimenta.

Pero con calma, no te atosigues.


----------



## signo13 (26 Abr 2019)

... me enseñaron en el colegio que la tierra se mueve y me lo crei, si me hubiesen enseñado que la tierra es estática me lo hubiese creido tambien....quiza la tierra ni se mueva ni tampoco esté quieta.... tengo dos hijos pequeños y para ellos no existe casi ni el tiempo.... van entrando en nuestra realidad por las doctrinas educativas que les enseñan en el colegio.... ya lo dicen los hermeticos que la realidad es mental...

Suelo ir en tren al trabajo cuando el tren coge una velocidad constante si cierro los ojos no se si se mueve o esta quieto.....

Solo son divagaciones..... porque si claro que nos pueden convencer de lo que sea....

Experimento de la doble rendija


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

xyz123 dijo:


> La gravedad del planeta Tierra no es igual en todas las partes del mundo





Namreir dijo:


> Pardiez, pues esto entra en contradiccion con lo expuesto por @BerKinGo , fijo que es erroneo.



A ver,, si el tema es de patatas, si que es cierto el articulo, de hecho yo me lo había callado pero de comprar en caprabo o en el super de la esquina me salen 2 o 3 patatas mas por kilo. Pero eso solo pasa con las patatas, con el resto de objetos no , se dieron cuenta porque si te acercas a una cantidad de patatas lo bastante grande los relojes giran al revés, hablas lenguas muertas y tu jefe te sube el sueldo sin pedirlo. De ahí salio el famoso modelo "Patata Postdam".



xyz123 dijo:


> ¿Existe un límite en el manto?



Pos claro, el limite es que te arrastre por el suelo, se te quedan negros los bajos



TerenceHill dijo:


> Y con todo, al muy hijoputa se le ocurrió una explicación que nos mostraba que la misma física que funcionaba en la Tierra era la que regía los cuerpos celestes. Si no se le hubiera ocurrido a él, a buen seguro que se le hubiera terminado ocurriendo a otro. Pero el caso es que fue él. Y con ello cambió nuestra concepción del mundo para siempre. Ahí es nada.



Le rezas "Newtoncito de mi vida, que eres listo como yo, haz que calle el bekinguito, que ese tio es un mamón" y le pones un altarcito con medio limón y una rama perejil, mano de santo.


Veis? para soltar 4 burradas no hace falta llenar el hilo


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Abr 2019)

Recoge tu owned con humildad y deja de hacer el ridículo tío. Está muy bien replantearse todo y dudar de lo que nos han enseñado, pero cuando te demuestran que te has colado, hay que abandonar esa soberbia y reconocer el error. Está claro que no tienes frescas las nociones básicas de Física de la ESO (yo tampoco), pero aquí hay varios foreros que lo tienen claro y fresco y amablemente te lo han expuesto. Con humildad se llega mucho más lejos.


----------



## TerenceHill (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> A ver,, si el tema es de patatas, si que es cierto el articulo, de hecho yo me lo había callado pero de comprar en caprabo o en el super de la esquina me salen 2 o 3 patatas mas por kilo. Pero eso solo pasa con las patatas, con el resto de objetos no , se dieron cuenta porque si te acercas a una cantidad de patatas lo bastante grande los relojes giran al revés, hablas lenguas muertas y tu jefe te sube el sueldo sin pedirlo. De ahí salio el famoso modelo "Patata Postdam".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente ejemplo de falacia de hombre de paja. Me pregunto si es que pretendes mostrar todo el catálogo. De ser así yo creo que podrías aspirar a más de lo que haces. ¿Qué tal intentar reunirlas todas en un único mensaje?

Por lo demás, lo que más gracia me ha hecho no es que digas que rezo, sino que lo hago para pedir que te calles. ¡Pero si es muy divertido! Cada vez que me pita la campanita de burbuja y veo que es que has puesto mensaje nuevo en este hilo pienso: "A ver qué nueva gilipollez tronchante ha publicado Bekingo. Porque seguro que lo que no ha hecho es citar un libro de física que diga que fuerza y energía es la misma cosa ni nos va a explicar cómo es que la fuerza centrífuga no depende del radio de curvatura."

Venga, a lo tuyo. Que ahora tienes un público que no puedes defraudar, y este último mensaje te ha quedado regulero.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> Hablando desde mi más profunda ignoracia sobre el tema.
> 
> ¿No creéis los expertos que estáis dejando de lado otros factores?
> 
> ...



Tiene vd razón, si tenemos en cuenta todo eso nos sale un baile de astros y planetas increíble, y con unas magnitudes de fuerzas exorbitantes, a 30 km/seg que nos cuentan que la Tierra gira alrededor del sol el potencial de E por kilo es de 450 millones de julios y hasta ahí llegue en el video, me pareció que calcular las supuestas vueltas del sol ya era innecesario , pero mira que fácil
te dicen que el sol va a 370 km/ seg sale un potencial de 68.450 millones de julios, y la velocidad del brazo de la galaxia puff..
Y con todo ese baile y la expansión del big bang nada se ha movido, las ruinas milenarias que juegan con la luz en los solticios los siguen marcando con precisión miles de años después, demuestran que de caos nada.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

El tio lleva insultando desde que llegó al hilo, pero si digo Newton magufo, casi se pone a llorar y se reviste de dignidad,
me molestare por quienes estén por el tema, a los intoxicadores y cuidadores del redil de párvulos, escobazo


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Y la gracia es mía y la digo cuando quiero.


----------



## pelicano33 (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> Hablando desde mi más profunda ignoracia sobre el tema.
> 
> ¿No creéis los expertos que estáis dejando de lado otros factores?
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de trolear, no hay forma de tener en cuenta cosas que desconocemos, y las cosas conocidas por supuesto que se pueden y se deben tener en cuenta, pero quién las debe tener en cuenta es quién pretende refutar el modelo establecido, y si ni siquiera sabe cálcular las cosas simples, ¿tu crees que va a saber calcular las más complicadas? De momento estamos atascados en si la Física oficial dice que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, cosa que es sumamente fácil de comprobar, sólo es abrir un libro de Física, ir a los capítulos correspondientes y mirar a ver si las unidades en que se miden son las mismas (en función de las básicas: metros, Kg y segundos), o si son ambas vectores o una es vectorial y la otra escalar.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> - Fuerza gravitacional de otros astros como la Luna y el Sol.



como es que la luna no nos hace pegar un salto al pasarnos por encima, igual que hace que el agua del océano lo haga?


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> las ruinas milenarias que juegan con la luz en los solticios los siguen marcando con precisión miles de años después



los marcaban con precisión al cosntruirse, pero ya se nota la desviación. en un segundo de tiempo estelar.


----------



## Cuncas (26 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como es que la luna no nos hace pegar un salto al pasarnos por encima, igual que hace que el agua del océano lo haga?



Un salto va a ser que no... pero sí un saltito... Incluso hay quien se platea que influya en los terremotos.

Puede que el OP se equivocó en lo de sumar diferentes medidas, pero eso no quita la validez de cuestionarse lo que plantea. De lo poco que tengo claro es que no se puede estudiar esto como si estuvieramos en un ambiente esterilizado donde sólo dos fuerzas actúan sobre nosotros. Pero bueno, yo sólo soy un currito ignorante de estos temas.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como es que la luna no nos hace pegar un salto al pasarnos por encima, igual que hace que el agua del océano lo haga?



lo que produce las mareas con la luna es el electromagnetismo, no la gravedad, el agua salada es conductora de primera por eso se mueve el mar y nosotros no notamos nada


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> Un salto va a ser que no... pero sí un saltito... Incluso hay quien se platea que influya en los terremotos.



Pesas menos en la báscula a la luz de la luna? En lo de los terremotos si que influye, pero por electromagnetismo,hay materias
que sufren mas tracción que otras.
El comportamiento lunático, es decir afectado por la luna, a que crees tu que se deberá?


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

pero nosotros estamos hechos de agua salada en tres cuartas partes...


----------



## parserito (26 Abr 2019)

Magufo caga hilo y sale escaldado. O sea nada nuevo.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero nosotros estamos hechos de agua salada en tres cuartas partes...



Y eres líquido también?


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Nunca viste la luna llena de día? si el sol esta 400 mas lejos, como ilumina la cara que tu ves?
La luna es capitulo aparte, pero la mentira es evidente


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> Pues muy posiblemente sea esa la influenc
> 
> 
> Pues es posible que sea esa la influencia, aunque la Luna al parecer tampoco tiene un campo magnético tan potente (aún teniendo en cuenta la proporción) al de la Tierra, tampoco son descartables otras opciones al comportamiento lunático como un atávico instinto cazador o custiones socio-culturales. La Luna, aún estando en otras fases sin ser la de luna llena, siempre está ahí; por lo tanto, en mayor o menor medida, siempre estamos influenciados por ella aunque no sea en la de plenilunio.



Si señor, la luna siempre esta, y cada día mueve las mareas, pero no se ilumina siempre igual.
Ver a la luna llena y el sol a la vez, es prueba mas que suficiente para negar que el sol ilumina la luna. bueno , para el que piense...


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

Xan do Can dijo:


> La Luna, aún estando en otras fases sin ser la de luna llena, siempre está ahí; por lo tanto, en mayor o menor medida, siempre estamos influenciados por ella aunque no sea en la de plenilunio.



estamos influenciado lo mismo, se refleje mas o menos luz. incluso de dia y nublado.



BeKinGo dijo:


> Y eres líquido también?



por dentro si,´si las células fueran solidas tendría la movilidad de una piedra.

siéntate si no lo estás, y data una palmadita en el Michelin derecho.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> estamos influenciado lo mismo, se refleje mas o menos luz. incluso de dia y nublado.
> 
> 
> por dentro si,´si las células fueran solidas tendría la movilidad de una piedra.
> ...



La palmadita te la doy yo a ti si aprendes la definición de los estados de la materia solido liquido gaseoso y plasma.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

2.
biología
Parte líquida de la sangre, linfa, líquido intersticial y cefalorraquídeo desprovisto de células; está formado por agua, proteínas, glúcidos y lípidos mayoritariamente.



En física y química, se denomina plasma (del latín plasma, y del griego πλάσμα, formación) al cuarto estado de agregación de la materia, un estado fluido similar al estado gaseoso pero en el que determinada proporción de sus partículas, están cargadas eléctricamente (ionizadas) y no poseen equilibrio electromagnético, por eso son buenos conductores eléctricos y sus partículas responden fuertemente a las interacciones electromagnéticas de largo alcance.1 En cierta forma y de manera sintética, el plasma se puede caracterizar como un gas ionizado.
vamos, que en el sentido que lo dices como estado de la materia, solo tienes dentro el de los pedos almacenados.
las ondas que te suben y bajan el ombligo son del liquido que tienes bajo la piel.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

Bueno , no me creas, llena una piscina de botellas de agua mineral y te zambulles, sera un 98% agua totalmente líquida


----------



## Namreir (26 Abr 2019)

Me estoy perdiendo un poco, con tantos cambios de observador, que si rota la tierra, que si la tierra órbita alrededor del sol, que si el sistema solar también se mueve, que si andromeda se va acercando peligrosamente. Estos son muchos cambios de observador. No deberíamos usar transformación de Lorentz para no perder nada de fuerza, aceleración y energía?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Bueno , no me creas, llena una piscina de botellas de agua mineral y te zambulles, sera un 98% agua totalmente líquida



si las botellas son blandas, redondas y pequeñas, sin ningún problema.


----------



## TerenceHill (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El tio lleva insultando desde que llegó al hilo, pero si digo Newton magufo, casi se pone a llorar y se reviste de dignidad,
> me molestare por quienes estén por el tema, a los intoxicadores y cuidadores del redil de párvulos, escobazo



No, hombre. Ya lloraba de risa antes de que mencionaras lo de Newton.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> lo que produce las mareas con la luna es el electromagnetismo, no la gravedad, el agua salada es conductora de primera por eso se mueve el mar y nosotros no notamos nada



Hombre, pero desarrolla más la idea. Si del otro mensaje te dije que era un poco regulero, de aquí te digo que si escarbas un poco más se encuentra oro puro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Nunca viste la luna llena de día? si el sol esta 400 mas lejos, como ilumina la cara que tu ves?
> La luna es capitulo aparte, pero la mentira es evidente



Refleja la luz del sol porque es luna llena. Ya no sé si atreverme a preguntar cómo crees tú que se producen las fases lunares.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Abr 2019)

A lo que no te atreves es a hacer el dibujito que te he propuesto, tranquilo ya lo haré yo, pero mañana.
ahora pizza y peli


----------



## Namreir (26 Abr 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> A lo que no te atreves es a hacer el dibujito que te he propuesto, tranquilo ya lo haré yo, pero mañana.
> ahora pizza y peli



Animate, que fijo que puedes sacar un ratito despues de la peli. Disfruta de la pizza.


----------



## Zubeg (13 May 2019)

TOda la gente absolutamente es vulnerable al engaño. Especialmente ahora cuando los estafadores lo hacen todo para engañar a las personas sin que nadie se dé cuenta


----------



## Bifendo (24 May 2019)

Todos nosotros tendemos a creer en el milagro y por eso cedemos a diferentes manipulaciones esperando que tengamos suerte


----------



## Pepeone (18 Jun 2019)

Te respondo lo mismo que en facebook: 1. El vector velocidad no es perpendicular a la superficie de la tierra sino, tangencial 2. La energía cinética no es un vector. 3. No hay aceleración tangencial por tanto la única fuerza que se opone a la gravedad es la Normal de la propia superficie. 4. Utilizas mal conceptos como fuerza centrifuga, la cual se utiliza para simplificar los cálculos en sistemas de referencia no inerciales y en ningún caso es una fuerza real o aplicable. Ej: Sientes una fuerza que te empuja fuera de una curva cuando estas dentro del vehículo (sistema de referencia no inercial), el observador exterior no ve esa fuerza, sino como continuas con la dirección perpendicular a la curva que tenias antes de entrar a ella, debido a la inercia TANGENCIAL a la curva que se opone a que cambie tu vector velocidad.

Si tienes una expresión Ec=(1/2) m*v2 Tenemos una magnitud escalar (m) y un vector (v) el cual es tangente a la superficie de la tierra, m*v2 es un producto escalar por lo que el resultado nos dará un escalar y no un vector Ec=(1/2) m*|v|2, Concluimos que Ec no tiene dirección ni sentido. Con esa formula podemos determinar la energía que posee un cuerpo estático sobre la superficie de la tierra, es una energía derivada del movimiento y no de ninguna fuerza, como seria la Ep, la cual es nula por que todos los objetos sobre la tierra giran a la misma velocidad que esta, no aplica fuerza.

Por cierto en una tierra plana como es posible que en el hemisferio sur se vean rotar la estrellas en un sentido y en el norte en otro? Como es posible que no veamos el sol siempre, estemos donde estemos ? El sol terraplanista :


----------



## BeKinGo (18 Jun 2019)

1 la velocidad sera tangente, pero no hablamos de velocidad, sino de Ec y esta se expresa con un vector, en el caso de un objeto en rotación el vector es perpendicular al eje de rotación y en dirección opuesta. Si das vueltas con la bolsa de la compra veras que cada vez pesa mas y se quiere alejar de ti.
2 lee el punto 1
3 La gravedad depende de la superficie? no se que dices
4 Claro, claro dentro del coche no te caes en las curvas, pero nosotros estamos sin cinturon en el techo , asi sueltos, prueba lo del coche ....
5 Tu no tenias un perfil argentino? escribes muy del foro ahjajaja


----------



## Tacañete (18 Jun 2019)

No dudo que sea fácil engañar a cualquiera en cualquier momento. Lo que no me parece tan fácil es mantener el engaño en el tiempo. ¿Y que ocurre cuando uno descubre que ha sido miserablemente engañado?, ¡pues eso...!


----------



## TerenceHill (18 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> 1 la velocidad sera tangente, pero no hablamos de velocidad, sino de Ec y esta se expresa con un vector, en el caso de un objeto en rotación el vector es perpendicular al eje de rotación y en dirección opuesta. Si das vueltas con la bolsa de la compra veras que cada vez pesa mas y se quiere alejar de ti.
> 2 lee el punto 1
> 3 La gravedad depende de la superficie? no se que dices
> 4 Claro, claro dentro del coche no te caes en las curvas, pero nosotros estamos sin cinturon en el techo , asi sueltos, prueba lo del coche ....
> 5 Tu no tenias un perfil argentino? escribes muy del foro ahjajaja



1 y 2) La energía cinética sólo es una magnitud vectorial en tu física inventada. En la física de verdad la energía cinética es una magnitud escalar, como así te demostré mostrándote enlaces a la Wikipedia y escaeos de manuales de física.
3) No está hablando de la gravedad, está hablando de la fuerza normal. Vete a la Wikipedia, te enteras de lo que significa, y vuelves.
4) Te recuerdo que aquí eras tú quien defendía que la fuerza centrífuga no dependía del radio de curvatura de la trayectoria, de manera que eres tú quien defiende el ridículo de que da lo mismo que la curva sea más abierta o más cerrada...o que incluso vayamos en linea recta. Pero sobre este detalle no has querido decir nada, y has hecho como que no lo has leído todas y cada una de las veces que te lo he puesto delante.


----------



## BeKinGo (18 Jun 2019)

EEE que te has equivocado de nick, 

o te llegan las notificaciones de Pepeone? ahjajajajaj sabia que eras tu, por tu competencia ahjajajajaja


----------



## TerenceHill (18 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> EEE que te has equivocado de nick,
> 
> o te llegan las notificaciones de Pepeone? ahjajajajaj sabia que eras tu, por tu competencia ahjajajajaja



Me llegan las notificaciones de que han contestado en un hilo en el que participo


----------



## Pepeone (18 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> 1 la velocidad sera tangente, pero no hablamos de velocidad, sino de Ec y esta se expresa con un vector, en el caso de un objeto en rotación el vector es perpendicular al eje de rotación y en dirección opuesta. Si das vueltas con la bolsa de la compra veras que cada vez pesa mas y se quiere alejar de ti.
> 2 lee el punto 1
> 3 La gravedad depende de la superficie? no se que dices
> 4 Claro, claro dentro del coche no te caes en las curvas, pero nosotros estamos sin cinturon en el techo , asi sueltos, prueba lo del coche ....
> 5 Tu no tenias un perfil argentino? escribes muy del foro ahjajaja



1. La Ec la obtienes con un producto escalar, utilizas magnitudes escalares como la Masa y la V en este caso ya que la V obtenida = |V|cos0 (con respecto al vector desplazamiento), por tanto la Ec es un escalar. La Ec es una condición que se extrae de una masa en movimiento y no hay consecuencias derivadas de la misma.
2. La Ec no es un vector, lo reitero, no lo trates como tal.
3. La gravedad te atrae hacia el centro de la tierra, la fuerza Normal es la que ejerce el suelo en sentido inverso y de igual modulo a la gravedad para evitar que te hundas.
4. La Fcentrifuga solo se puede utilizar, como método para simplificar cálculos en un sistema de referencia no inercial. A lo que te refieres: si atas una cuerda a una bolsa y le das vueltas lo que mantiene a la bolsa es la Tensión que para el caso es equiparable a la Gravedad. Lo que hace que la bolsa tienda a alejarse del centro es la velocidad lineal de la bola tendiendo a escaparse de forma TANGENCIAL, pero en su trayectoria recta se encuentra con una Tensión que la fuerza a continuar con un movimiento circular. Al girar a velocidad constante no tenemos aceleración tangencial.


----------



## Pepeone (18 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> EEE que te has equivocado de nick,
> 
> o te llegan las notificaciones de Pepeone? ahjajajajaj sabia que eras tu, por tu competencia ahjajajajaja



Amigo, soy Jose Luis en Facebook te respondí el mismo comentario y me mandaste para el foro.


----------



## TerenceHill (18 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> 1. La Ec la obtienes con un producto escalar, utilizas magnitudes escalares como la Masa y la V en este caso ya que la V obtenida = |V|cos0 (con respecto al vector desplazamiento), por tanto la Ec es un escalar. La Ec es una condición que se extrae de una masa en movimiento y no hay consecuencias derivadas de la misma.
> 2. La Ec no es un vector, lo reitero, no lo trates como tal.
> 3. La gravedad te atrae hacia el centro de la tierra, la fuerza Normal es la que ejerce el suelo en sentido inverso y de igual modulo a la gravedad para evitar que te hundas.
> 4. La Fcentrifuga solo se puede utilizar, como método para simplificar cálculos en un sistema de referencia no inercial. A lo que te refieres: si atas una cuerda a una bolsa y le das vueltas lo que mantiene a la bolsa es la Tensión que para el caso es equiparable a la Gravedad. Lo que hace que la bolsa tienda a alejarse del centro es la velocidad lineal de la bola tendiendo a escaparse de forma TANGENCIAL, pero en su trayectoria recta se encuentra con una Tensión que la fuerza a continuar con un movimiento circular. Al girar a velocidad constante no tenemos aceleración tangencial.



Se le explicó reiteradamente en este hilo. No es problema de ignorancia, sino que es un embustero


----------



## Pepeone (18 Jun 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Se le explicó reiteradamente en este hilo. No es problema de ignorancia, sino que es un embustero



Yo creo que si, cuando un ignorante toma un camino, el camino se acaba y el ignorante sigue. Tiene 2 opciones, aceptar su error y aprender algo o seguir divulgando ignorancia.


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Jun 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Me llegan las notificaciones de que han contestado en un hilo en el que participo



Y vas siguiendo el hilo de alguien al que calificas de ignorante embustero? como es eso? ahjajajajajaja


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> Yo creo que si, cuando un ignorante toma un camino, el camino se acaba y el ignorante sigue. Tiene 2 opciones, aceptar su error y aprender algo o seguir divulgando ignorancia.



La teoría es buena, aplíqueselo pues


----------



## TerenceHill (19 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Y vas siguiendo el hilo de alguien al que calificas de ignorante embustero? como es eso? ahjajajajajaja



Me suena la campanita y me digo, "anda, parece que alguien ha participado en el hilo del embustero de bekingo". Y si me apetece y puedo advertir a alguien que lo esté leyendo que no estás interesado en un debate honesto, sino que se te ha mostrado que estás equivocado y a pesar de ello insistes, mintiendo a sabiendas... pues oye, que se me pone bastante fácil lo de hacer mi buena acción del día.


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Jun 2019)

El que reconocía estar stalkeando webs terraplanistas era pelicano33, tu tambien? ahjajajaj.... pero no sois el mismo, verdad que no?
Anda date una ducha que esta tarde tienes mas faena parar salvar el mundo, publicare otro video, y como no estes al pie del cañon se puede pervertir el mundo, ahajajajaja hay te dejo motivación para el stalkeo ahjajajajaj


----------



## sangean (19 Jun 2019)

Hablas de telegonia. Conoces algun estudio serio acerca de eso?

Explicaria eso que determinadas personas de origen humilde tengan permitido el ascenso a ciertas posiciones?


----------



## TerenceHill (19 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El que reconocía estar stalkeando webs terraplanistas era pelicano33, tu tambien? ahjajajaj.... pero no sois el mismo, verdad que no?
> Anda date una ducha que esta tarde tienes mas faena parar salvar el mundo, publicare otro video, y como no estes al pie del cañon se puede pervertir el mundo, ahajajajaja hay te dejo motivación para el stalkeo ahjajajajaj
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 119593



Digo que cuando tengo la sesión iniciada me aparece un aviso cada vez que publican algo en un hilo en el que he participado. Si esa es la definición de stalkear, entonces es aplicable a todos los foreros que iniciamos sesión aquí.

¿Qué por qué contesto a esa tontería? Pues simplemente para aprovechar para recordar a cualquier despistado que lea ahora el hilo que tras venir tú aqui decir que "la ciencia dice que..." se te ha mostrado que la ciencia no dice eso que tu dices que dice. Y que por lo tanto si insistes en ello no es por ignorancia, sino con intención de engañar a la gente. Y es por eso que escribes comentarios chorras, cambiando de tema: para ocultar los mensajes que te ponen en evidencia.


----------



## Pepeone (19 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> La teoría es buena, aplíqueselo pues



Solo te digo que con un nivel de graduado escolar, mal aprendido, en fisica no pretendas hacer "ciencia".


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Jun 2019)

sangean dijo:


> Hablas de telegonia. Conoces algun estudio serio acerca de eso?
> 
> Explicaria eso que determinadas personas de origen humilde tengan permitido el ascenso a ciertas posiciones?



En Rusia es conocida la telegonia , cualquier chica esta advertida antes de salir con tanta naturalidad, como sobre el alcohol o el tabaco, es en las zonas donde se sufrio antiguamente donde no se habla ni se conoce.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> Solo te digo que con un nivel de graduado escolar, mal aprendido, en fisica no pretendas hacer "ciencia".



Pues si lo sabes, pa que te metes.
Menos mal que he visto que te has suscrito a mi canal, y al final acabas mejorando.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Jun 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Parece que nuestro amigo Albert ha dedidido buscar refuerzos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te acuerdas de este episodio? era con otro nick , pero te acuse al de terence y no lo negaste por que no estabas seguro de con cual lo hiciste ahjajajaajaja si ya estas mas que delatado. eso es stalkear pero mal, inútil ahjajajajajaj


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Te acuerdas de este episodio? era con otro nick , pero te acuse al de terence y no lo negaste por que no estabas seguro de con cual lo hiciste ahjajajaajaja si ya estas mas que delatado. eso es stalkear pero mal, inútil ahjajajajajaj



Me lo explicas, porque no entiendo nada, lo que hice yo, que no soy Terence, fue poner en este hilo que habías ido a buscar refuerzos a otra parte, no porque te siga, sino porque como ya te expliqué había comentado ese vídeo por aquí, y lo miraba de vez en cuando por ver los comentarios, puedes llamar a eso como te apetezca, pero lo importante es que aquí seguimos, esperando a que nos enseñes un libro de Física en el que ponga que la energía y la fuerza son lo mismo, y que la fórmula para calcular la fuerza centrífuga es:
Fc=mv^2/2
y todavía no has sido capaz de encontrarlo, esperemos que pongas más empeño, en lugar de preocuparte por lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Jun 2019)

Lo que se demuestra es que tu confesaste que revisabas los comentarios de webs TP, después te apartaste del hilo, y a terence le acusé directamente de haber sido el y acató ahjajajajaj, no recuerdas lo que escribes con cada uno?
Por cierto, la fórmula que utilizo yo no es esa, me quieres discutir y no vales ni para copiar una fórmula, inútil.


----------



## pelicano33 (20 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Lo que se demuestra es que tu confesaste que revisabas los comentarios de webs TP, después te apartaste del hilo, y a terence le acusé directamente de haber sido el y acató ahjajajajaj, no recuerdas lo que escribes con cada uno?
> Por cierto, la fórmula que utilizo yo no es esa, me quieres discutir y no vales ni para copiar una fórmula, inútil.



No recuerdo lo que escribe Terence, porque como te he dicho es otra persona, y si quieres decirle algo a él, lo lógico es que se lo digas a él, no a mí.
La fórmula que uso yo de la energía cinética es esta:
Energía cinética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
que es justo la que he puesto, ¿tu usas otra?, ¿cómo llevas la búqueda de que la energía cinética es lo mismo que la fuerza centrífuga?, lo digo porque el que parece que no sabe ni ver lo que dice una fórmula eres tu:
Fuerza centrífuga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Pepeone (20 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Lo que se demuestra es que tu confesaste que revisabas los comentarios de webs TP, después te apartaste del hilo, y a terence le acusé directamente de haber sido el y acató ahjajajajaj, no recuerdas lo que escribes con cada uno?
> Por cierto, la fórmula que utilizo yo no es esa, me quieres discutir y no vales ni para copiar una fórmula, inútil.



Nos pillaste somos un unico ser descendiente de reptilianos que ha venido a este foro a evitar que la mentira que llevamos ocultando 2000 años salga a la luz. Pero para que tu verdad sea mas original deberías inventarte tus propias reglas matematicas no basarte en una formula que ya existe , que por cierto se extrae de las leyes de Newton, para usarla como te salga de los huevos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2019)

menuda piara de tarados en los comentarios


----------



## BeKinGo (21 Jun 2019)

VOX o derroición dijo:


> menuda piara de tarados en los comentarios



+1







​


----------



## BeKinGo (21 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> Nos pillaste somos un unico ser descendiente de reptilianos que ha venido a este foro a evitar que la mentira que llevamos ocultando 2000 años salga a la luz. Pero para que tu verdad sea mas original deberías inventarte tus propias reglas matematicas no basarte en una formula que ya existe , que por cierto se extrae de las leyes de Newton, para usarla como te salga de los huevos.



Naaaaa, no te da el cuero pa ser reptiliano, como mucho lagartijano.
ya que eres fan de newton, ilústranos sobre su obra, a mi me interesa mucho lo de la piedra filosofal y el elixir de la vida, pero no termina de salirme bien el experimento, me pasa lo mismo con la física newtoniana , hay que hacer algún ritual o algo? ahjajajajajajaj​


----------



## Felson (21 Jun 2019)

¿Saben aquel que diu...? (versión 2.0)


----------



## Pepeone (21 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Naaaaa, no te da el cuero pa ser reptiliano, como mucho lagartijano.
> ya que eres fan de newton, ilústranos sobre su obra, a mi me interesa mucho lo de la piedra filosofal y el elixir de la vida, pero no termina de salirme bien el experimento, me pasa lo mismo con la física newtoniana , hay que hacer algún ritual o algo? ahjajajajajajaj​



Lo de que no te termina de salir me lo creo, para que te salga algo tienes que conocer bien la teoria y lo que es conocimiento andas corto. 
Si tienes problemas con las leyes de Newton no uses la Ec que viene de la integral de la fuerza newtoniana en funcion del vector desplazamiento.


----------



## BeKinGo (28 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> Lo de que no te termina de salir me lo creo, para que te salga algo tienes que conocer bien la teoria y lo que es conocimiento andas corto.
> Si tienes problemas con las leyes de Newton no uses la Ec que viene de la integral de la fuerza newtoniana en funcion del vector desplazamiento.
> Ver archivo adjunto 120254




De que payasadas newtonianas me hablas? Tu para ser mas tonto tendrias que hacerte un clon.

Que no me creo MAGUFOS

El manuscrito que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad de Isaac Newton

Aparece un manuscrito de Newton con la fórmula de la Piedra filosofal

El manuscrito de Isaac Newton que revela la fórmula para la inmortalidad

Sale a la luz el manuscrito original de la historia de Newton y la manzana | Ciencia | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepeone (28 Jun 2019)

Estamos hablando de fisica, no de alquimia un tema en el que estaba equivocado y obsesionado, pero no olvidemos que era en el siglo XVIII no existía la información y la facilidad de acceso de la actualidad. Aun asi se convirtió en el padre de la fisica clasica y el cálculo diferencial, una de las mentes más brillantes de la historia, si no la más. Lo que chirría es que hoy día con la cantidad de informacion y la facilidad de acceso, alguien pueda hacer un video "dibulgativo" sin haberse preparado lo más mínimo. Encima tener el descriterio de criticar a un genio sin saber que estas usando una formula que proviene del trabajo de el.


BeKinGo dijo:


> De que payasadas newtonianas me hablas? Tu para ser mas tonto tendrias que hacerte un clon.
> 
> Que no me creo MAGUFOS
> 
> ...


----------



## TerenceHill (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> De que payasadas newtonianas me hablas? Tu para ser mas tonto tendrias que hacerte un clon.
> 
> Que no me creo MAGUFOS
> 
> ...



Esto mismo ya lo dijiste hace un par de páginas, pero no te preocupes que yo no tengo ningún problema en repetir mi respuesta también.

Lo que hace ciertas las leyes de Newton no es que sean de Newton, sino que se observa que se cumplen dentro de su ámbito de aplicación. Esto que estás haciendo es un ejemplo de falacia ad hominem. El empleo de este tipo de falacias es habitual cuando se carece de argumentos para rebatir la posición del contrario, por ejemplo cuando:

1)Dices que la física actual sostiene que la energía es una magnitud vectorial, equivalente a una fuerza, pero no tienes absolutamente nada que sostenga esa sandez y se te han mostrado enlaces y fragmentos de manuales de física que especifican claramente que eso no es así

2)En tu física imaginaria, que no la real, afirmas que la fuerza centrífuga no depende del radio de curvatura de la trayectoria. Lo cual es una tontería que cualquiera que haya viajado alguna vez en coche ha podido comprobar: a igual velocidad, cuanto más cerrada la curva mayor la fuerza centrífuga.

En resumen, no es cierto que la ciencia diga lo que tú dices que dice, y tu física alternativa no funciona. La tuya, no la de verdad. Lo cual invalida totalmente tanto tu vídeo como todos los comentarios que has dejado aquí. Y por ese motivo es por el que te interesa taparlos con más tonterías.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Jun 2019)

Es que descubrir que te has tragado la gravedad del mismo tipo que reclamaba haber descubierto y publicado el elixir de la vida eterna y la piedra filosofal es duro, yo también lo pase.... ahajajajajaja

La física newtoniana y lo que derive es una rosca de mierda como la copa de un pino.

Las fórmulas que uso, son las mismas que usa el ejercito para calcular trayectorias y potencias.... ahajajajajj se ve que me las copiaron antes de que yo me las inventara, o sera que no hay otras que funcionen.

Que es vectorial lo demuestra dar vueltas con una bolsa en la mano, cada vez pesa mas y quiere alejarse de ti, el vector es perpendicular al eje de rotación y en sentido opuesto al mismo.

Mira a este payaso de la ISS, fingiendo 0G y se le cae la llave al suelo y se tiene que agachar a recogerla ahajajajajjajaja
Se entiende que la llave no leyó a newton ahjajajajajajajaj


----------



## TerenceHill (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que descubrir que te has tragado la gravedad del mismo tipo que reclamaba haber descubierto y publicado el elixir de la vida eterna y la piedra filosofal es duro, yo también lo pase.... ahajajajajaja
> 
> La física newtoniana y lo que derive es una rosca de mierda como la copa de un pino.
> 
> ...



En tu primer párrafo vuelves a repetir tu argumento ad hominem. ¿Puedes presentar alguna objeción concreta a las leyes de Newton o la falacia es tu único recurso?

Te hemos presentado enlaces y capturas de libros de texto donde se muestra que la ciencia no dice lo que tú dices que dice. ¿Tienes algo para respaldar eso que dices de que los manuales de balística del ejército utilizan tus mismas erróneas matemáticas?

Experimentos como el de la bolsa, o parecidos, nos dice que en las trayectorias circulares se observa una fuerza centrífuga en dirección radial. Lo que también se observa es que se cumplen las ecuaciones que te hemos explicado, y que sin embargo no funcionan las que te has intentado, entre otras cosas porque la fuerza centrífuga depende del radio de curvatura.

Con lo que tu hilo sigue siendo una mierda y no has conseguido engañarnos fácilmente.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeone (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que descubrir que te has tragado la gravedad del mismo tipo que reclamaba haber descubierto y publicado el elixir de la vida eterna y la piedra filosofal es duro, yo también lo pase.... ahajajajajaja
> 
> La física newtoniana y lo que derive es una rosca de mierda como la copa de un pino.
> 
> ...



Cito textualmente "que es vectorial lo demuestra dar vueltas con una bolsa en la mano" eso es todo lo que te vas a esforzar por demostrar nada. Ahora da una vuelta al día y ve cuanto tira de ti la bolsa y teniendo en cuenta que esa fuerza es inversamente proporcional a la distancia imagínate una cuerda de 6000km. Pues si Fc=m(v^2)/r haz tu calculo ahora teniendo en cuenta el radio de la tierra.
Si, para balística se utiliza la Ec y cantidad de movimiento, para calcular la cantidad de energía que cede un objeto en movimiento al impactar contra otro cuerpo, como ves dije cantidad, escalar no vector, y si es una formula que proviene de la física clasica newtoniana y existe hace 200 años. Las trayectorias vienen determinadas por vector desplazamiento, nada que ver la energía cinética, esta solo depende de la masa y la velocidad del cuerpo, no importa si da vueltas en circulo, o sigue una trayectoria recta su energía cinetica es la misma.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> física clasica newtoniana



Intentando modificar la realidad con el lenguaje? la física clásica tiene miles de años, la que levanto catedrales, es la que dices que me he inventado.
La newtoniana es un pastiche que no vale mas que para malteorizar.


----------



## TerenceHill (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Intentando modificar la realidad con el lenguaje? la física clásica tiene miles de años, la que levanto catedrales, es la que dices que me he inventado.
> La newtoniana es un pastiche que no vale mas que para malteorizar.



La mecánica newtoniana está encuadrada dentro del cuerpo de la física clásica, tal y como lo puedes consultar en la Wikipedia o en cualquier libro que hable del tema, salvo quizás el diccionario etimológico que parece ser que usas para aprender física, o esos manuales secretos de balística del ejército que dices consultar pero que no nos muestras.

Dices que es un pastiche que no vale más que para mal teorizar, pero veo que sigues sin exponer ninguna objeción concreta a las leyes de Newton.

Y pese a que digas que no sirve, la fórmula de la energía cinética que usas en tu "argumentación" es mecánica newtoniana (en su formulación euleriana). Lo que no pertenece a la mecánica newtoniana es equiparar energía cinética con una fuerza, porque no tienen nada que ver. Y ya se te hizo el cálculo de la fuerza centrífuga para un cuerpo situado en la superficie de la Tierra, y el resultado es consecuente con la experiencia.

Vamos, que sigues sin tener absolutamente nada con que objetar a lo que se te ha respondido, y absolutamente nada que aportar para respaldar tus tonterías.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeone (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Intentando modificar la realidad con el lenguaje? la física clásica tiene miles de años, la que levanto catedrales, es la que dices que me he inventado.
> La newtoniana es un pastiche que no vale mas que para malteorizar.



Por eso las Catedrales usan piedras tan pesadas, ellos ya sabían que la energia cinetica es vectorial y te puede sacar volando. Luego llego Newton y por fin pudimos usar tabiques de cartonpiedra. Que hipotesis tan interesante me ha salido con la tonteria, voy a hacer un video. ¡¡¡Que la gente sepa la verdad!!!


----------



## BeKinGo (29 Jun 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> Por eso las Catedrales usan piedras tan pesadas, ellos ya sabían que la energia cinetica es vectorial y te puede sacar volando. Luego llego Newton y por fin pudimos usar tabiques de cartonpiedra. Que hipotesis tan interesante me ha salido con la tonteria, voy a hacer un video. ¡¡¡Que la gente sepa la verdad!!!



Ahajajajaj , este texto si que ha salido de ti, no es corta pega, y te retrata perfectamente ahhjajajajajajajajaj


Para los demás, recordemos el momento histórico en que Nixon llama a la tripulación lunar con un teléfono fijo, la cara dura para mentir no es cosa de ahora , ahajajajajjajaj


----------



## frank rayan (29 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ahajajajaj , este texto si que ha salido de ti, no es corta pega, y te retrata perfectamente ahhjajajajajajajajaj
> 
> 
> Para los demás, recordemos el momento histórico en que Nixon llama a la tripulación lunar con un teléfono fijo, la cara dura para mentir no es cosa de ahora , ahajajajajjajaj



Menudo argumento , usa un teléfono fijo .
¿Y eso que demuestra ? Acaso los sistemas de conmutación telefónica ,¿ no estaban desarrollados ? ( El sistema de conmutación telefónico data de los años 30) 

hoc signo tevtvr pivs , hoc signo vincitvr inimicivs


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

frank rayan dijo:


> Menudo argumento , usa un teléfono fijo .
> ¿Y eso que demuestra ? Acaso los sistemas de conmutación telefónica ,¿ no estaban desarrollados ? ( El sistema de conmutación telefónico data de los años 30)



*Demuestra que Nixon podía hablar a 380 000 km sin delay, mientras que 50 años después con el 1% de esa distancia se atrasa la señal varios segundos, o que era un farolazo....*


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> La mecánica newtoniana está encuadrada dentro del cuerpo de la física clásica, tal y como lo puedes consultar en la Wikipedia o en cualquier libro que hable del tema, salvo quizás el diccionario etimológico que parece ser que usas para aprender física, o esos manuales secretos de balística del ejército que dices consultar pero que no nos muestras.



Claaaaaro, la grecia clásica llegó hasta newton, por que lo dices tu.
No necesito manuales secretos XD, que sea un secreto para ti que vives en un cortapega continuo...
Cualquiera que tire con aire comprimido en España sabe que su carabina no ha de superar los 24.2 julios, y herejes de nosotros nos pasamos a newton por el arco de triunfo y lo calculamos con mi formula inventada ahjajajajajajaj,  



No se porque contestándote recordé.....


----------



## TerenceHill (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Claaaaaro, la grecia clásica llegó hasta newton, por que lo dices tu.
> No necesito manuales secretos XD, que sea un secreto para ti que vives en un cortapega continuo...
> Cualquiera que tire con aire comprimido en España sabe que su carabina no ha de superar los 24.2 julios, y herejes de nosotros nos pasamos a newton por el arco de triunfo y lo calculamos con mi formula inventada ahjajajajajajaj,
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que la Grecia Clásica llegó hasta Newton, eso es algo que torticeramente te inventas tú. Es una tontería del calibre de decir que Beethoven no componía música clásica porque no vivió en el período helenístico. O sea, una tontería digna de lo que nos tienes acostumbrado.

Yo dije que la mecánica newtoniana está integrada dentro del cuerpo de la física clásica, tal cual se puede comprobar en cualquier libro de física

Mecánica newtoniana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Copiar y pegar efectivamente es fácil. Lo malo, para ti, es que no lo puedes hacer porque sigues sin tener ninguna fuente que confirme tus sandeces.

Con respecto al vídeo del aire comprimido, dos puntualizaciones. Aunque en esa fórmula hablen de potencia del arma, realmente están hablando de energía transferida al balín. La potencia es energía por unidad de tiempo, luego sus unidades no pueden ser julios. Sí así fuera serías capaz de decirme el equivalente de esos julios calculados en watios, que es la unidad de potencia en el sistema internacional.

Y además, aunque los términos en que hablan en el vídeo fueran precisos, y ya he explicado por qué no lo son, siguen sin respaldar tu tontería de que una energía equivale a una fuerza.

En resumen. Al principio del hilo se te mostró que lo que decías en tu vídeo no era físicamente correcto y a estas alturas sigues sin haber podido encontrar absolutamente nada que respalde tus afirmaciones.

¿Ves como a pesar del título del hilo no es tan fácil engañarnos como dices?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frank rayan (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Demuestra que Nixon podía hablar a 380 000 km sin delay, mientras que 50 años después con el 1% de esa distancia se atrasa la señal varios segundos, o que era un farolazo....*



¿ Sin delay ? Porque tú lo digas , o porque te tragas cualquier mierda que suelta un tonto en un video de YouTube .
Que digas que con una distancia del 1% de la distancia a la luna hay un retardo de varios segundos , demuestra tu total ignorancia en temas de física ( cosa que llevas demostrando en todo el hilo ) 

hoc signo tevtvr pivs , hoc signo vincitvr inimicivs


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> Con respecto al vídeo del aire comprimido, dos puntualizaciones. Aunque en esa fórmula hablen de potencia del arma, realmente están hablando de energía transferida al balín. La potencia es energía por unidad de tiempo, luego sus unidades no pueden ser julios. Sí así fuera serías capaz de decirme el equivalente de esos julios calculados en watios, que es la unidad de potencia en el sistema internacional.
> 
> Y además, aunque los términos en que hablan en el vídeo fueran precisos, y ya he explicado por qué no lo son, siguen sin respaldar tu tontería de que una energía equivale a una fuerza.



Pues nada, llama a la Guardia Civil que es la que se encarga de esto, les explicas lo listo que eres tu, que es bobos medir en julios como el resto del mundo, que se mide en watios y se dejen de tonterías, eso si, hazme el favor de ir a decírselo en persona a tu intervención de armas mas cercana.
Insiste en que la formula que usan me la inventé yo, propón las tuyas vehementemente, acompañate de algún amigo, así se podrá filmar cuando te echen del cuartel agarrado de la oreja... ahjajajajaja


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

Pelicano33 me da zanks? y no tienes nada que decir sobre mi fórmula inventada que usa todo el mundo en la vida real?

*Que credibilidad tenéis después de pasaros 16 páginas diciendo que mi física es inventada? ahjajajajajjaja*


----------



## pelicano33 (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Pelicano33 me da zanks? y no tienes nada que decir sobre mi fórmula inventada que usa todo el mundo en la vida real?
> 
> *Que credibilidad tenéis después de pasaros 16 páginas diciendo que mi física es inventada? ahjajajajajjaja*



Ha sido un error, iba a responder, pero se me fue el ratón, y por eso te lo he quitado después, y sigo diciendo que tu física es inventada, porque hasta ahora no has encontrado ningún libro de *Física*, donde ponga que *FUERZA (que no POTENCIA) es lo mismo que ENERGÍA*, porque hasta donde yo se el BOE no es un libro de Física, y por tanto puede que la terminología que emplea no sea la adecuada, por ponerte un ejemplo, en los tiempos del Canon a los discos duros la ley decía algo así como que "estaban exentos los discos duros magnéticos maestros del sistema", es decir que los SSD, o los discos SATA (donde no hay maestros y esclavos) debían pagar canon sí o sí, porque el que redactó la ley no tenía ni puta idea de discos duros.


----------



## TerenceHill (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Pues nada, llama a la Guardia Civil que es la que se encarga de esto, les explicas lo listo que eres tu, que es bobos medir en julios como el resto del mundo, que se mide en watios y se dejen de tonterías, eso si, hazme el favor de ir a decírselo en persona a tu intervención de armas mas cercana.
> Insiste en que la formula que usan me la inventé yo, propón las tuyas vehementemente, acompañate de algún amigo, así se podrá filmar cuando te echen del cuartel agarrado de la oreja... ahjajajajaja



Hombre, del mismo autor que dice que las definiciones de términos físicos las dicta la etimología llega el nuevo hit del verano: la física es lo que diga la guardia civil, que es a lo que se dedica.

Vamos, que para ver lo que dice realmente la física te vale cualquier cosa menos, precisamente, lo que recogen los manuales de física. Cuyos autores supongo que ya habrán pasado a disposición judicial.

La fórmula de la energía cinética no te la has intentado. Es una conocida fórmula de mecánica newtoniana. Lo que te has inventado es la física en la cual la energía es equivalente a la fuerza y ahora además, en tu huída hacia delante, también es equivalente a la potencia. Hat trick de gilipolleces, oiga.

Hay dos cuestiones aquí. La primera es lo que afirma la ciencia, independientemente de que sea correcto o no. Y para saber lo que dice la ciencia lo que hay que hacer es consultar manuales de ciencia. Así de simple y así de sencillo. Y se te han aportado enlaces a definiciones de física que indican claramente que no tienes razón y tú no has podido aportar una puta mierda.

La otra cuestión es cuál de las dos físicas define correctamente la realidad, si la física de verdad o la que te inventas tú. En la física de verdad la fuerza centrífuga tiene que ver con el radio de curvatura, como hemos podido experimentar todos los que hemos viajado en coche. En la física que te inventas tú la fuerza centrífuga, que además la mides en unidades de energía, resulta que no depende del radio de curvatura. Y eso es tal gilipollez que cuando se te pone delante haces como que no la ves porque ni tú te atreves a defenderlo.

Edito para añadir ahora, que me había olvidado, que además la fórmula de la energía que utilizas (mal) para defender tus patrañas es una fórmula de mecánica newtoniana (obviamente física clásica). La cual calificas de patrañas, pero sin aportar ningún motivo concreto. Que no tienes coherencia ni con lo que te inventas.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

*ahjajajajaj siiiiii nadie sabe nada menos tu y tus multinicks ahjajjajajajajaj inuUuutil*


----------



## TerenceHill (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *ahjajajajaj siiiiii nadie sabe nada menos tu y tus multinicks ahjajjajajajajaj inuUuutil*



Que tú no tengas ni puta idea no quiere decir que todo el mundo sea igual de burro que tú. Lo que te llevo repitiendo durante todo este hilo no requiere de gran erudición ni me convierte en un sabio en estos temas: está al alcance de cualquier escolar de 4 de ESO que haya atendido en clases de física y química.

Puedes jugar ahora el papel de víctima perseguida, pero eso no oculta que llevas todo el hilo respondiendo con evasivas a los argumentos que refutan lo que has dicho, y sigues sin haber aportado nada que respalde tus tonterías.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> la física es lo que diga la guardia civil, que es a lo que se dedica.



Por supuestísimo pedazo de cagalindes. y la fórmula de la Ec es euclidiana, miles de años antes del magufo de newton, patán.


----------



## pelicano33 (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Por supuestísimo pedazo de cagalindes. y la fórmula de la Ec es euclidiana, miles de años antes del magufo de newton, patán.



¿Donde viene, en los Elementos? Nos puedes citar el capítulo concreto.


----------



## TerenceHill (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Por supuestísimo pedazo de cagalindes. y la fórmula de la Ec es euclidiana, miles de años antes del magufo de newton, patán.



Y por supuestísimo ahora vas a aportar algún enlace o algo que respalde la majadería que acabas de soltar.

Me conformo con que me deduzcas la fórmula de la energía cinética a partir de la geometría euclidiana. Bocachanclas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Jun 2019)

Nop, escribe busca energía euclidiana en tu amada wiki, y el primer resultado es


----------



## pelicano33 (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Nop, escribe busca energía euclidiana en tu amada wiki, y el primer resultado es



Como tienes la mala costumbre de no citar, no se si me contestas a mí o a Terence, de modo que supondré que me contestas a mí, a mi me importa tres pepinos lo que ponga en la Wikipedia, porque puede haber sido escrito por algún indocumentado como tu, o lo que es más probable, puede que lo que pone sea correcto, pero que tu no lo hayas entendido, por eso te pedí que la cita fuera de algún libro de Euclides directamente, y yo el único que conozco son los Elementos, pero puede que tu conozcas otro, de modo que para ir afinando la puntería:
¿La Energía cinética se define en los Elementos de Euclides? Si la respuesta es sí, ¿en cuál de los libros de los Elementos?:
http://emoodle.emate.ucr.ac.cr/pluginfile.php/129084/mod_resource/content/1/analisis de los elementos.pdf
Si la respuesta es no, ¿en qué otro libro de Euclides se define la energía cinética?


----------



## TerenceHill (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Nop, escribe busca energía euclidiana en tu amada wiki, y el primer resultado es



Pues verás. Si busco geometría euclidiana lo primero que pone es



> Si consideras que este artículo debería existir y dispones de fuentes fiables, *puedes crearlo* teniendo en cuenta nuestros pilares y, si quieres, *usando nuestro asistente*.



Vamos, que no existe ese artículo, cosa lógica teniendo en cuenta que a lo que se dedicaba el bueno de Euclides es a la geometría, y no a la física (aunque por supuesto la física hace un uso extensivo de las matemáticas)

Como no existe ningún artículo hablando de la energía euclidiana, por ser éste un concepto que te acabas de inventar, proponen una serie de artículos que tengan que ver con "energía" o bien con "euclidiana". El primer enlace que ponen es, efectivamente Energía Cinética, y subrayan en la entradilla la palabra "energía", pero no aparece nada de "euclidiana". Vaya, pues vamos a ver. Entro en el enlace de Energía cinética, y no veo ni una sola referencia a Euclides, ni en castellano ni en inglés. Sí que veo, por ejemplo, esto:



> El principio de la mecánica clásica que E ∝ m v 2 {\displaystyle E\propto mv^{2}}
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y me llaman la atención un par de cosas. La primera es que habla de mecánica clásica, y sin embargo ni a Leibniz ni a Bernoilli los relaciono yo con la Grecia Helenística. Es que hasta el período macedónico me queda muy lejos. Qué cosas, ¿no?

Lo segundo que quiero puntualizar es al detalle que te vas a agarrar como una garrapata, y es la definición de la energía cinética (la de Leibniz y Bernouilli, no la actual, fíjate que en su fórmula ni siquiera aparece el término 1/2) como fuerza viva.

Vamos a pinchar, a ver qué es esto de la fuerza viva.



> La *vis viva* (en latín, que significa 'violencia' o 'fuerza viva') fue una teoría científica obsoleta que sirvió como una primitiva y limitada formulación del principio de conservación de la energía. Fue la primera descripción (conocida) de lo que ahora se llama energía cinética o de la energía relacionada con los movimientos sensibles.
> El nombre de fuerza viva se conserva por razones históricas.



Luego podemos ver las formas en que se expresa en su formulación clásica y lo que no encontramos son vectores de ningún tipo. Las fórmulas son todas escalares, como te hemos repetido aquí mil veces.

Y puesto que estamos citando la wikipedia, vamos a ver qué opina ésta sobre la fuerza centrífuga:



> En general, la fuerza centrífuga asociada a una partícula de masa m {\displaystyle m\,}
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda, pues resulta que la fuerza centrífuga si que se expresa en notación vectorial, y depende del radio de curvatura. Como te hemos explicado una y otra vez en este hilo.

Y por último, ya que estamos tirando de wikipedia:



> En física, *potencia* (símbolo *P*) es la cantidad de trabajo efectuado por unidad de tiempo.
> Si _W_ es la cantidad de trabajo realizado durante un intervalo de tiempo de duración Δ_t_, la *potencia media* durante ese intervalo está dada por la relación:
> P ¯ ≡ ⟨ P ⟩ = W Δ t {\displaystyle {\bar {P}}\equiv \left\langle P\right\rangle ={\frac {\ W}{\Delta t}}}
> 
> ...



Mira por donde, justo lo que yo te decía. Y por cierto, la unidad de potencia no es el Julio:



> *Unidades de potencia*
> 
> *Sistema Internacional (SI)*:
> Vatio, (W):



Es el vatio. Corre, avisa a la unidad de delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil, que se está produciendo un flagrante delito.


----------



## soromataM (30 Jun 2019)

¿La esquizofrenia se mide en julios o en watios?


----------



## Pepeone (30 Jun 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Ahajajajaj , este texto si que ha salido de ti, no es corta pega, y te retrata perfectamente ahhjajajajajajajajaj
> 
> 
> Para los demás, recordemos el momento histórico en que Nixon llama a la tripulación lunar con un teléfono fijo, la cara dura para mentir no es cosa de ahora , ahajajajajjajaj



No hace falta cortarlo y pegarlo de ningun sitio, en mi libro de fisica1 del primer año de carrera esta toda esta información y todos los argumentos y deducciones que llevan a cualquier formula a la que te has referido y que no sabes utilizar.


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Como tienes la mala costumbre de no citar, no se si me contestas a mí o a Terence,



Para mi es lo mismo



pelicano33 dijo:


> ¿Donde viene, en los Elementos? Nos puedes citar el capítulo concreto.





pelicano33 dijo:


> a mi me importa tres pepinos lo que ponga en la Wikipedia,



*Primero me retas a que te busque algo en la wiki, y cuando te lo muestro la wiki ya no vale, ahjajjajajajajajja*



BeKinGo dijo:


> Pelicano33 me da zanks? y no tienes nada que decir sobre mi fórmula inventada que usa todo el mundo





pelicano33 dijo:


> Ha sido un error, iba a responder, pero se me fue el ratón, y por eso te lo he quitado después, y sigo diciendo que tu física es inventada,



Es normal que me des zanks por error, si estas zankeadote todos tus multi con una pulsión enfermiza, ahjajjajajajajaj



pelicano33 dijo:


> porque hasta ahora no has encontrado ningún libro de *Física*, donde ponga que *FUERZA (que no POTENCIA) es lo mismo que ENERGÍA*, porque hasta donde yo se el BOE no es un libro de Física,



*Ya te dije que energía es griego y se traduce como fuerza o trabajo, patalea lo que quieras. Y lo de que el BOE y la GC también están equivocados por que lo dices tu....* ​


TerenceHill dijo:


> Hombre, del mismo autor que dice que las definiciones de términos físicos las dicta la etimología llega el nuevo hit del verano: la física es lo que diga la guardia civil, que es a lo que se dedica.


----------



## pelicano33 (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Primero me retas a que te busque algo en la wiki, y cuando te lo muestro la wiki ya no vale, ahjajjajajajajajja*



Esto fue lo que puse yo:


pelicano33 dijo:


> ¿Donde viene, en los Elementos? Nos puedes citar el capítulo concreto.



Aprende a leer, y después vuelves, pero sin mentir, de modo que me sigues debiendo:
- *Un libro de Física* donde ponga que fuerza y energía son lo mismo.
- ¿*En qué libro de los Elementos de Euclides* se define la energía cinética?
Puedes contestar o seguir mareando la perdiz, tu decides.


----------



## soromataM (1 Jul 2019)

Por cierto, en tu vídeo del Baphomet aparece a la mitad una señora por la derecha... supongo que será tu santa madre trayéndote la merienda, o tal vez un espíritu... edítalo porque queda muy friki...


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Nop, escribe busca energía euclidiana en tu amada wiki, y el primer resultado es





TerenceHill dijo:


> Pues verás. Si busco geometría euclidiana lo primero que pone es



*Claaaaaro, si me pides que te busque algo y no te gusta, pues tu cambias la palabra y sale otra cosa aahjajajajajaj y como no, viertes tu verborrea en un sinfín de desvarios y que te contesten no? ahjajjaajjajajajj * 



pelicano33 dijo:


> Aprende a leer, y después vuelves, pero sin mentir, de modo que me sigues debiendo:
> - *Un libro de Física* donde ponga que fuerza y energía son lo mismo.
> - ¿*En qué libro de los Elementos de Euclides* se define la energía cinética?
> Puedes contestar o seguir mareando la perdiz, tu decides.



Mas aun? ahjajjaajaj


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

soromataM dijo:


> Por cierto, en tu vídeo del Baphomet aparece a la mitad una señora por la derecha... supongo que será tu santa madre trayéndote la merienda, o tal vez un espíritu... edítalo porque queda muy friki...



Me encanta que no puedas disimular tu fustración, no hay argumentos no? estas rabiosito? ahjajajajajajajajajaj inútil hediondo ahjajajajajjja


----------



## Espectrum (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Hola Burbujeros, ahora me toca a mí empezar a piar, amarraros los machos en 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando velocidad con aceleración, esto es muy básico como para ponerte a decir que "lo has pensado". También te falta aplicar la relatividad. Estás siempre viendo desde un punto de vista externo a la naranja pero intentando calcular la fuerza centrífuga del giro de la tierra!!! 

Vamos, tu estás girando a la misma velocidad que la tierra, por lo que tu y la naranja tenéis la misma aceleración . 0. Estás intentando abarcar demasiado para lo que pareces comprender. 

Piensa en un tren, algo así habrás vivido.... y tu dentro, el tren a 100km/h con aceleración 0. Tu velocidad 100 km/h dentro del tren. Coges una pelota y la botas en el tren. Ahora la pregunta la hago yo.... esa pelota va a botar de forma vertical.... o como estamos a 100 km/h dentro del tren cuando la suelte irá hacia atrás????

Pues la respuesa es fácil, la pelota hace un movimiento vertical 100% no le afecta NADA la velocidad a la que va el tren.... cómo es esto posible???? magia??? mae mía....


----------



## pelicano33 (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Mas aun? ahjajjaajaj



¿Me lo explicas?, ¿es que acaso has puesto el *libro de los Elementos de Euclides* donde se define la energía cinética y no lo he visto?, o quizá ¿ha sido ese *libro de Física* lo que has puesto y me lo he perdido? En fin, sigue mareando la perdiz, que es por lo visto para lo único que sirves.


----------



## TerenceHill (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Claaaaaro, si me pides que te busque algo y no te gusta, pues tu cambias la palabra y sale otra cosa aahjajajajajaj y como no, viertes tu verborrea en un sinfín de desvarios y que te contesten no? ahjajjaajjajajajj *



Ah, perdon, me equivoqué en la respuesta. Lo que busqué fue lo que dijiste tú "energía euclidiana". Si buscas en la Wikipedia "geometría euclidiana" sí que tiene su correspondiente artículo. Será porque geometría euclidiana no es un concepto inventado de los tuyos.

En el resto del mensaje, que te guardas bien de citar y lo resumes como verborrea, hago las correspondientes citas a la Wikipedia con las definiciones que resulta que contradicen todo lo que vienes diciendo, y dicen exactamente lo que estamos diciendo. Pero como eso no te da la razón, haces como que no lo ves y ya está.

Repito. Si buscas en la wikipedia por "energía euclidiana" no hay ningún artículo al respecto. Añado, si buscas lo mismo en Google tampoco encuentro yo nada sobre esa energía euclidiana que te has inventado. Sigues sin haber aportado absolutamente nada que respalde tus invenciones.

Vamos, que no es tan fácil engañarnos como dices, por más que lo intentes.


----------



## TerenceHill (1 Jul 2019)

Espectrum dijo:


> Estás mezclando velocidad con aceleración, esto es muy básico como para ponerte a decir que "lo has pensado". También te falta aplicar la relatividad. Estás siempre viendo desde un punto de vista externo a la naranja pero intentando calcular la fuerza centrífuga del giro de la tierra!!!
> 
> Vamos, tu estás girando a la misma velocidad que la tierra, por lo que tu y la naranja tenéis la misma aceleración . 0. Estás intentando abarcar demasiado para lo que pareces comprender.
> 
> ...



Llevamos ya 17 páginas intentando explicarle eso. Lo sabe de sobra pero hace como que no se entera de que ha metido la pata porque no tiene puta idea.


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

Todos tus multis/coleguitas tienen mas zanks que mensajes no? uuuuu eso denota mucha inseguridad y un ego infladísimo y frágil como una flor de higo,

Estabas negando el BOE y la GC, y demostrando que no sabes que significa euclidiano ni newtoniano, ni sabes trolear, ni creo que te encontraras el culo buscando con las dos manos, ahjajajajajajajaj


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

*Para los que si buscan, mecánica euclidiana es aquella que se basa y deriva en las únicas ciencias exactas, geometría y matemáticas creadas por Euclides, no que las hiciera el mismo. No tiene discusión por que parten de lo exacto.

De igual manera la mecánica newtoniana es aquella que deriva de las bases puestas por newton, magufo irreverente y reconocido, y como parten del pegote, hay que ir inventándose materias oscuras y agujeros negros, cosas que no se puedan ver ahjajajajaja *


----------



## TerenceHill (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Todos tus multis/coleguitas tienen mas zanks que mensajes no? uuuuu eso denota mucha inseguridad y un ego infladísimo y frágil como una flor de higo,
> 
> Estabas negando el BOE y la GC, y demostrando que no sabes que significa euclidiano ni newtoniano, ni sabes trolear, ni creo que te encontraras el culo buscando con las dos manos, ahjajajajajajajaj



Yo he dicho que las definiciones de física las hay que buscar en los manuales de física, no en los diccionarios de etimología, ni en el BOE ni en lo que diga la Guardia Civil. He aportado enlaces a la Wikipedia y escaneos de manuales de Física que confirman lo que te estoy diciendo. Tu no has aportado nada de eso, ni lo puedes aportar, claro, porque la bibliografía de cosas que te inventas me imagino que no será muy amplia.

En la Wikipedia no viene ninguna entrada sobre "energía euclidiana". Sin embargo, sí que diferencia entre los términos físicos de energía, fuerza y potencia, que son muy concretos y te los he citado.

No has aportado ningún texto científico que apoye tu versión, a mí me resulta muy fácil encontrar textos que corroboran la mía, y así lo expongo. Porque la ciencia no dice lo que tú dices que dice.

Y por otra parte, claro que la ciencia que te inventas no funciona. Estás diciendo que la fuerza centrífuga no depende del radio de curvatura de la trayectoria, y eso es una tontería.

Fíjate qué concreto estoy siendo en lo que digo. Quien anda con evasivas mareando la perdiz eres tú, desde la primera página de este hilo hasta ahora.

Añado: aquí el único que menciona zanks eres tú. Eso denota mucha inseguridad y ego inflado. A mí eso me la repanfinfla.


----------



## TerenceHill (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Para los que si buscan, mecánica euclidiana es aquella que se basa y deriva en las únicas ciencias exactas, geometría y matemáticas creadas por Euclides, no que las hiciera el mismo. No tiene discusión por que parten de lo exacto.
> 
> De igual manera la mecánica newtoniana es aquella que deriva de las bases puestas por newton, magufo irreverente y reconocido, y como parten del pegote, hay que ir inventándose materias oscuras y agujeros negros, cosas que no se puedan ver ahjajajajaja *



Yo lo he buscado, en la Wikipedia como indicabas tú, y no viene nada eso. Por eso no lo enlazas.

La fórmula de la energía cinética en la que basas tu "argumento" es newtoniana. Lo que pasa es que la usas mal, claro. Porque no tienes puta idea.


----------



## pelicano33 (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Para los que si buscan, mecánica euclidiana es aquella que se basa y deriva en las únicas ciencias exactas, geometría y matemáticas creadas por Euclides, no que las hiciera el mismo. No tiene discusión por que parten de lo exacto.
> 
> De igual manera la mecánica newtoniana es aquella que deriva de las bases puestas por newton, magufo irreverente y reconocido, y como parten del pegote, hay que ir inventándose materias oscuras y agujeros negros, cosas que no se puedan ver ahjajajajaja *



Esta bien que rectifiques, pero lo tienes que hacer en grande, para que se entere todo el mundo:


> *mecánica euclidiana es aquella que se basa y deriva en las únicas ciencias exactas, geometría y matemáticas creadas por Euclides*



si lo hubieras puesto así desde el principio me habría ahorrado preguntar por el libro de los Elementos de Euclídes en el que se define la energía cinética, porque recordarás que lo que pusiste fue esto:


BeKinGo dijo:


> *la fórmula de la Ec es euclidiana, miles de años antes del magufo de newton*



de modo que ni para rectificar sirves, pero vale, admitimos que nos has querido engañar diciendo que la formulación de la energía cinética es de Euclides, ya sólo te falta rectificar la otra parte, la de que fuerza y energía son lo mismo.


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Jul 2019)

ahjajajjaja ​


----------



## TerenceHill (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> ahjajajjaja ​



Salida por la tangente y vídeo chorras de Youtube. El argumento definitivo del terraplanismo.


----------



## pelicano33 (1 Jul 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> ahjajajjaja ​



¿Te faltan las palabras? No te preocupes, ya pongo yo por tí ese mensaje que no sabes como poner:

_Traté de engañaros al poner


BeKinGo dijo:



La única Física que existe es la euclidiana, Newton era un magufo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


porque lo que en realidad quería decir es que la *Física newtoniana*, al estar basada en la *Geometría Euclídea*, debería llamarse en realidad mecánica euclidiana y no mecánica newtoniana:


BeKinGo dijo:



mecánica euclidiana es aquella que se basa y deriva en las únicas ciencias exactas, geometría y matemáticas creadas por Euclides, no que las hiciera el mismo. No tiene discusión por que parten de lo exacto.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Y como esa mecánica (newtoniana) se basa en la Geometría Euclídea es exacta a la fuerza._

Y vale, aceptamos tu disculpa, aunque no la hayas pedido, porque tu soberbia te impide pedir perdón, de modo que vamos a centrarnos en lo que importa, ya sabes, si Fuerza y Energía son o no lo mismo, y *dado que ambos conceptos según tu derivan de la Geometría Euclídea, que es exacta, no debería ser difícil para ti encontrar la demostración de que son en realidad lo mismo.

Ah, y cuando digo demostración es demostración MATEMÁTICA, no etimológica, no olvidemos que estamos hablando de cosas que DERIVAN de la Geometría Euclídea.*


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (1 Jul 2019)

Pepeone dijo:


> No hace falta cortarlo y pegarlo de ningun sitio, en mi libro de fisica1 del primer año de carrera esta toda esta información y todos los argumentos y deducciones que llevan a cualquier formula a la que te has referido y que no sabes utilizar.



Es que nuestro amijo *@BeKinGo *no ha cogido un libro de física en su vida y si lo ha hecho ha sido para calzar una mesa que cojeaba...


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (1 Jul 2019)

Joer... Que la gravedad (ergo el peso) es diferente en los polos que en el Ecuador, se midió en el s. XVIII. Se necesita algún que otro instrumento, pero vamos, que con la tecnología de hace 200 y pico años ya se podía medir.

Y aquí terraplanistas diciendo que "no creen" que el peso de algo sea diferente en los polos y el Ecuador  .


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (1 Jul 2019)

Sheldon Cooper dijo:


> Joer... Que la gravedad (ergo el peso) es diferente en los polos que en el Ecuador, se midió en el s. XVIII. Se necesita algún que otro instrumento, pero vamos, que con la tecnología de hace 200 y pico años ya se podía medir.
> 
> Y aquí terraplanistas diciendo que "no creen" que el peso de algo sea diferente en los polos y el Ecuador  .



Lo cual viene a corroborar mi teoría de que los terraplanistas y similares no son más que indigentes mentales...


----------



## Sputnik (1 Jul 2019)

Vurvuja, el foro donde pegas una patada y salen minolles de cientificos doritocueveros. Semos la reserva moral e intelectual del atropellado Occidente

Y el axioma TDS PTS por supuesto sin refutacion posible

Adoro este foro


----------



## Pepeone (1 Jul 2019)

Espectrum dijo:


> Estás mezclando velocidad con aceleración, esto es muy básico como para ponerte a decir que "lo has pensado". También te falta aplicar la relatividad. Estás siempre viendo desde un punto de vista externo a la naranja pero intentando calcular la fuerza centrífuga del giro de la tierra!!!
> 
> Vamos, tu estás girando a la misma velocidad que la tierra, por lo que tu y la naranja tenéis la misma aceleración . 0. Estás intentando abarcar demasiado para lo que pareces comprender.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo, se me paso en el video. Dice que una naranja a 9.8m tarda un segundo en tocar el suelo. Pues no, segun la aceleración de la gravedad tardaría 1s en alcanzar una velocidad de 9,8m/s. Confunde, como dices, velocidad y aceleración. Pero bueno es una de tantas cosas que confunde este señor, no debe tener ni el graduado.


----------



## pelicano33 (8 Ago 2019)

Fe de erratas, hace unos cuantos post puse:


pelicano33 dijo:


> Ha sido un error, iba a responder, pero se me fue el ratón, y por eso te lo he quitado después, y sigo diciendo que tu física es inventada, porque hasta ahora no has encontrado ningún libro de *Física*, donde ponga que *FUERZA (que no POTENCIA) es lo mismo que ENERGÍA*, porque hasta donde yo se el BOE no es un libro de Física, y por tanto puede que la terminología que emplea no sea la adecuada, por ponerte un ejemplo, en los tiempos del Canon a los discos duros la ley decía algo así como que "estaban exentos los discos duros magnéticos maestros del sistema", es decir que los SSD, o los discos SATA (donde no hay maestros y esclavos) debían pagar canon sí o sí, porque el que redactó la ley no tenía ni puta idea de discos duros.



y me equivoqué, me fié de que el autor del vídeo habría consultado el BOE y habría empleado la terminología correcta, pero no es así, si debió consultar el BOE, pero no emplea la terminología del BOE, él mismo lo reconoce en el primer comentario:


> infotiroHace 9 años
> Efectivamente lo que se calcula es la energia cinetica y de hecho es como se refiere a ello el reglamento de armas, pero el termino "potencia" es lo que coloquialmente se usa para referirse a ello.



aunque el que se debería haber fijado fue el que trato de usar ese vídeo como "prueba", falsa, naturalmente.


----------



## pelicano33 (10 Ago 2019)

No se si el OP lo ha puesto en su vídeo, espero que sí, pero por si no lo ha hecho, lo pongo yo aquí, ahora la discusión del mismo ha decidido moverla a otro hilo, para que cuando me ningunea tenga más visibilidad:


BeKinGo dijo:


> Disculpo tu insistencia, me hago cargo de tu situación, pero para un rato que tengo, prefiero ningunearte en este que lo ve mas gente, te lo has ganado a pulso, no puedes negarlo.



Al hilo en cuestión se va pulsando en el enlace arriba de la cita.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Hola Burbujeros, ahora me toca a mí empezar a piar, *amarraros los machos* en 3...2...1...



Mal empezamos si planteas el hilo en clave de patriarcado excluyente machirulo.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mal empezamos si planteas el hilo en clave de patriarcado excluyente machirulo.



El chaval no da para más... pero es muy divertido ver como confunde el tocino con la velocidad y como mete la pata una y otra vez...


----------



## BeKinGo (10 Ago 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mal empezamos si planteas el hilo en clave de patriarcado excluyente machirulo.



Es un machirulismo sano, créeme, ademas se refiere a partes de un barco que están sueltas, no a foreros, machos machos quedamos pocos ya


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2019)

Resumen por favor, que hace calor y no estoy para leer


----------



## pelicano33 (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Resumen por favor, que hace calor y no estoy para leer



Hay dos opciones, o la Tierra no se mueve, o no existe la gravedad, y la demostracion se basa en las siguiente premisas:
1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y da una revolución cada 24h (en realidad son 23h 56m 4.1s).
2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
3. Un objeto de masa m sometido al campo gravitatorio terrestre sufre una fueza de atracción Fg=m*g, siendo g constante en todo el globo.
4. La fuerza centrífuga y la gravitatoria están equilibradas.
Razonamiento:
De 1 y 2 podemos calcular la Ec en el polo y en el ecuador para una naranja de 1Kg y quedan Ec(P)=0 (la velocidad es 0), Ec(E)=107000 julios
De 3 podemos deducir la fuerza gravitatoria en el ecuador y en el polo de esa misma naranja y queda Fg(E)=g=Fg(P), ya que g es constante.
De 4 podemos deducir que 0=Ec(P)=Fg(P)=g=Fg(E)=Ec(E)=107000 julios, y como 0 y 107000 no son el mismo número hemos llegado a una contradicción, de la que el OP deduce que sólo se puede salir con las dos opciones que puse al principio:
1. Fg no existe.
2. La tierra no gira.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Hay dos opciones, o la Tierra no se mueve, o no existe la gravedad, y la demostracion se basa en las siguiente premisas:
> 1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y da una revolución cada 24h (en realidad son 23h 56m 4.1s).
> 2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
> 3. Un objeto de masa m sometido al campo gravitatorio terrestre sufre una fueza de atracción Fg=m*g, siendo g constante en todo el globo.
> ...





¿Y la intención detrás es un mero divertimento o lo dice en plan serio?


----------



## pelicano33 (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y la intención detrás es un mero divertimento o lo dice en plan serio?



No lo se, preguntale a él.


----------



## BeKinGo (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Resumen por favor, que hace calor y no estoy para leer





Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y la intención detrás es un mero divertimento o lo dice en plan serio?



No hace falta leer, es un video de 8 mjn la mar de fresquito, y sacas tu opinión.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No hace falta leer, es un video de 8 mjn la mar de fresquito, y sacas tu opinión.



No, ya me ha quedado claro.
¿Crees realmente que la fuerza gravitatoria no existe, o que la tierra no gira?


----------



## BeKinGo (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> No, ya me ha quedado claro.
> ¿Crees realmente que la fuerza gravitatoria no existe, o que la tierra no gira?



No , no te ha quedado claro, lo de que niego la gravedad lo dice el peli no yo, no has visto el video...
Yo no niego la gravedad, la noto, solo niego que funcione como dice newton.
La tierra no rota, eso refuto en el video que no te has molestado en ver


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No , no te ha quedado claro, lo de que niego la gravedad lo dice el peli no yo, no has visto el video...
> Yo no niego la gravedad, la noto, solo niego que funcione como dice newton.
> La tierra no rota, eso refuto en el video que no te has molestado en ver





Ehh ehhh... suave "campeón"...

  

Vaya peta guapa me acabas de echar 

¿Eres profesor de secundaria catalán, o qué pollas te pasa?

Si pedía un resumen es porque no puedo escuchar vídeos ahora mismo, no por otra cosa, listo de los cojones.


----------



## BeKinGo (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ehh ehhh... suave "campeón"...
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya peta guapa me acabas de echar



Es que olías a prepotente de mierda antes de abrir las alas y no me pude contener,quizá me adelanté, cosas de listos de los cojones.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ago 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mal empezamos si planteas el hilo en clave de patriarcado excluyente machirulo.



weno, astrofísica o física lo son


----------



## Visilleras (10 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que olías a prepotente de mierda antes de abrir las alas y no me pude contener,quizá me adelanté, cosas de listos de los cojones.



Prepotente dice el cara-jaula


----------



## BeKinGo (10 Ago 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Prepotente dice el cara-jaula



...de mierda, dije prepotente de mierda, no te quites merito.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2019)

¿Ha resucitado Eugenio?


----------



## pelicano33 (10 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No , no te ha quedado claro, lo de que niego la gravedad lo dice el peli no yo, no has visto el video...
> Yo no niego la gravedad, la noto, solo niego que funcione como dice newton.
> La tierra no rota, eso refuto en el video que no te has molestado en ver



Esto es lo que dices textualmente en el vídeo:


> 04:37 queda bastante claro veo la gravedad es
> 04:39 mágica
> 04:41 o no hay fuerza centrífuga



no me lo he inventado yo.


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Esto es lo que dices textualmente en el vídeo:
> 
> no me lo he inventado yo.



Es que eso es un sarcasmo, de esos que no entiendes, y no digo que no exista, digo que debe ser mágica para compensar todo es


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que eso es un sarcasmo, de esos que no entiendes, y no digo que no exista, digo que debe ser mágica para compensar todo es



¿Para compensar qué exactamente?, veamos que compensas:


> 00:12 bueno para demostrar algo
> 00:13 científicamente tendremos que utilizar
> 00:15 algo científico por ejemplo
> 00:19 la vieja fórmula de la *energía cinética*
> ...



Tendrás que ponerte de acuerdo contigo mismo, y después elegir con cuál de las 3 se compensa la fuerza de gravedad:
- con la *energía cinética*, que se calcula con la fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
- con la *fuerza cinética*, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que es
- con la *fuerza centrífuga*, que se calcula con la fórmula Fc=m*v^2/R
y en esas estamos, esperando a que nos muestres un libro de Física en el que ponga que la primera y la última son lo mismo, ¿te acuerdas, no?

Ah, y en los escritos *científicos* no hay sarcasmo, al menos que yo sepa.


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Tendrás que ponerte de acuerdo contigo mismo, y después elegir con cuál de las 3 se compensa la fuerza de gravedad:
> - con la *energía cinética*, que se calcula con la fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
> - con la *fuerza cinética*, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que es
> - con la *fuerza centrífuga*, que se calcula con la fórmula Fc=m*v^2/R



No se compensa con ninguna, por que no hay movimiento, y por ende nada que compensar
Ya puedes intentar retorcer el tema como una pelea de culebras, la refutación está ahí grabada.



pelicano33 dijo:


> Ah, y en los escritos *científicos* no hay sarcasmo, al menos que yo sepa.



Y aunque los haya, si tu no pillas ni uno.....


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> No se compensa con ninguna, por que no hay movimiento, y por ende nada que compensar
> Ya puedes intentar retorcer el tema como una pelea de culebras, la refutación está ahí grabada.



Eso es lo que quieres demostrar, de modo que no puedes suponer que está demostrado, porque en ese caso te sobra el vídeo entero, con decir "no hay movimiento, lo digo yo" es suficiente. Yo que tu quitaba el vídeo con esa falsa demostración, y lo sustituía por uno de 5 segundos diciendo eso y listo.


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

Como el OP se ha empeñado en hablar de este vídeo en otro hilo, deja a los lectores de este sin las actualizaciones pertinentes, y parece que ya ha elegido:


BeKinGo dijo:


> Te das cuenta que lo primero que sale en el video es la fórmula de la Ec, y es la que uso? ya elegí tiempo ha



De modo que el "razonamiento" queda ahora:


> 00:12 bueno para demostrar algo
> 00:13 científicamente tendremos que utilizar
> 00:15 algo científico por ejemplo
> 00:19 la vieja fórmula de la *energía cinética*
> ...



De modo que ya no tiene excusa, le hace falta demostrar que fuerza y energía son lo mismo, cosa que se le pidió desde el segundo cero, y de la que ha huido una y otra vez, mientras no muestre una prueba de eso el vídeo es papel mojado.


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

Otra cosa más, como decía mensajes atrás las premisas son:


pelicano33 dijo:


> 1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y da una revolución cada 24h (en realidad son 23h 56m 4.1s).
> 2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
> 3. Un objeto de masa m sometido al campo gravitatorio terrestre sufre una fueza de atracción Fg=m*g, siendo g constante en todo el globo.
> 4. La fuerza centrífuga y la gravitatoria están equilibradas.



Y si aceptamos la conclusión de Bekingo, de que de la contradicción de usar esas 4 premisas se debe a que la Tierra no se mueve, es decir Ec=0 siempre, y si aceptamos que la premisa 4 no falla (la ha usado para llegar a la conclusión), también resultará que Fg=0, es decir que no existe gravedad, pero según él si existe:


BeKinGo dijo:


> Yo no niego la gravedad, la noto, solo niego que funcione como dice newton.



De modo que parece que la búsqueda del culpable está equivocada, a lo mejor el problema está en alguna otra de las otras premisas, por ejemplo en la 4.


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> también resultará que Fg=0, es decir que no existe gravedad, pero según él si existe:



*Te das cuenta donde has llegado? estás negando la fuerza de gravedad con tal de enmarañar? tu no la notas?
Yo lo que niego son las magufadas de newton y tus petimetradas.*


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

los astronautas de la iss en realidad no están en gravedad cero, están en el punto donde se equilibra la fuerza centrifuga de la nave y la gravedad.

mas bajos o mas despacio se caen; mas alto o mas rapido se dan con la luna.


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> los astronautas de la iss en realidad no están en gravedad cero, están en el punto donde se equilibra la fuerza centrifuga de la nave y la gravedad.
> 
> mas bajos o mas despacio se caen; mas alto o mas rapido se dan con la luna.



Te refieres al teatrillo este? me encanta cuando les preguntan si de verdad estan en el espacio y la astronautesa se señala el pelo indignada, como diciendo, que llevo dos horas de crepado y laca y tu no lo ves?


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

pero segun tu teoria se podrian reproducir condiciones de ingravided en la atmosfera y más alla o no?


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

​


pelicano33 dijo:


> Y si aceptamos la conclusión de Bekingo, de que de la contradicción de usar esas 4 premisas se debe a que la Tierra no se mueve, es decir Ec=0 siempre, y si aceptamos que la premisa 4 no falla (la ha usado para llegar a la conclusión), también resultará que Fg=0, es decir que no existe gravedad, pero según él si existe:



Explícame eso de que si aceptas mis conclusiones la gravedad no existe, como llegas ahí figura? cuéntame mas plis


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Te das cuenta donde has llegado? estás negando la fuerza de gravedad con tal de enmarañar? tu no la notas?
> Yo lo que niego son las magufadas de newton y tus petimetradas.*



No, has llegado tu, no yo, has partido de 4 premisas:


pelicano33 dijo:


> 1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y da una revolución cada 24h (en realidad son 23h 56m 4.1s).
> 2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
> 3. Un objeto de masa m sometido al campo gravitatorio terrestre sufre una fueza de atracción Fg=m*g, siendo g constante en todo el globo.
> 4. La fuerza centrífuga y la gravitatoria están equilibradas.



Ok, vamos a suponer por un momento que fueran ciertas, y razonemos:


pelicano33 dijo:


> De 1 y 2 podemos calcular la Ec en el polo y en el ecuador para una naranja de 1Kg y quedan Ec(P)=0 (la velocidad es 0), Ec(E)=107000 julios
> De 3 podemos deducir la fuerza gravitatoria en el ecuador y en el polo de esa misma naranja y queda Fg(E)=g=Fg(P), ya que g es constante.
> De 4 podemos deducir que 0=Ec(P)=Fg(P)=g=Fg(E)=Ec(E)=107000 julios, y como 0 y 107000 no son el mismo número hemos llegado a una contradicción.



Bien, si hay una contradicción es porque alguna de las premisas está mal, y tu elijes (porque te da la gana) que lo que falla es lo de la rotación en 24h, y que por tanto las premisas correctas son:
1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y no gira.
2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2
3. Un objeto de masa m sometido al campo gravitatorio terrestre sufre una fueza de atracción Fg=m*g, siendo g constante en todo el globo.
4. La fuerza centrífuga y la gravitatoria están equilibradas.
Volvamos a repetir el razonamiento:
De 1 y 2 podemos calcular la Ec en el polo y en el ecuador para una naranja de 1Kg y quedan Ec(P)=0=Ec(E) porque ahora la Tierra no gira.
De 3 podemos deducir la fuerza gravitatoria en el ecuador y en el polo de esa misma naranja y queda Fg(E)=g=Fg(P), ya que g es constante, esto se queda como estaba.
De 4 podemos deducir que 0=Ec(P)=Fg(P)=g, de hecho podríamos haber empezado por aquí y prescindir del resto, si se cumple la premisa 4, y la energía cinética en el polo es 0, forzosamente la gravedad en el polo también es 0, y como es constante (premisa 3), la gravedad no existe, pero según tu si existe, de modo que tu elección de que lo que falla es que la Tierra no gira es incorrecta, ahora te toca elegir otra premisa que sea la falsa, y si la 3 es cierta, obligatoriamente la 4 está mal, pero ojo, puede que haya más de una premisa que sea incorrecta.

¿Lo has entendido ya?


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero segun tu teoria se podrian reproducir condiciones de ingravided en la atmosfera y más alla o no?



Yo la ingravidez la noto en el mar, en el aire casi siempre me caigo, menos una vez que estaba pintando y me quede agarrado de la brocha.
Para ti un globo/satelite como este que cayo flota o está ingrávido?


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> ¿Lo has entendido ya?



A la primera



pelicano33 dijo:


> 1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y no gira.



Si mi conclusión es esa.... que no se mueve



pelicano33 dijo:


> 4. La fuerza centrífuga y la gravitatoria están equilibradas.



De donde sacas que mantengo esta premisa?.. ah claro de que no pillas los sarcasmos
y el resto pues pfff


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> De donde sacas que mantengo esta premisa?.. ah claro de que no pillas los sarcasmos
> y el resto pues pfff



Lo dices tu, no yo:


> 03:03 supongo que será una *compensación* de
> 03:05 fuerzas entre la *energía cinética* y la
> 03:07 *fuerza de la gravedad* o la constante
> 03:09 gravitatoria



y lo dices más que nada porque necesitas igualar la energía cinética del polo y del ecuador, y la única forma que se te ha ocurrido para hacerlo es pasar entre medias por la gravitación, que claro, además tiene que ser constante, de modo que si quieres prescindir de la gravitación, adelante, consigue probar que no hay movimiento con sólo estas dos premisas:


> 1. La Tierra es una esfera de 6371Km de radio y da una revolución cada 24h (en realidad son 23h 56m 4.1s).
> 2. Un objeto de masa m que se mueve a una velocidad v con movimiento circular tiene una fuerza centrifuga dada por la siguiente fórmula Ec=m*v^2/2


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Ago 2019)

Perfecto, ves ese trozo que has resaltado en rojo? ese es el sarcasmo, observa la caida de ojos..., el amago de risa...se nota el choteo, menos tu claro.

Cojones que tropa.....


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Perfecto, ves ese trozo que has resaltado en rojo? ese es el sarcasmo, observa la caida de ojos..., el amago de risa...se nota el choteo, menos tu claro.
> 
> Cojones que tropa.....



Vale, pues ahora repites el razonamiento sin sarcasmo, ¿como te las apañas, *sin sarcasmo*, para que los 0 julios del polo coincidan con los 107000 julios del ecuador? Espero sentado.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Vale, pues ahora repites el razonamiento sin sarcasmo, ¿como te las apañas, *sin sarcasmo*, para que los 0 julios del polo coincidan con los 107000 julios del ecuador? Espero sentado.



pues porque la tierra es plana, si fuera redonda habria mucha mas fuerza centrifuga en el ecuador, de hecho en los polos del eje saldrias disparado hacia el espacio.
que es eso de julios?


----------



## pelicano33 (11 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues porque la tierra es plana, si fuera redonda habria mucha mas fuerza centrifuga en el ecuador, de hecho en los polos del eje saldrias disparado hacia el espacio.
> que es eso de julios?



El julio es la unidad de medida de energía/trabajo en el Sistema Internacional:
Julio (unidad) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
sale en este tema porque el OP se ha empeñado en que la fuerza gravitatoria es equivalente a la energía cinética, aunque ahora dice que eso es sólo sarcasmo, después de que le dijimos cienes y cienes de veces que fuerza y energía eran cosas diferentes, y que ni siquiera se podían comparar, lo mismo que peras y manzanas, pero él repetía erre que erre que sí, que la wikipedia dice que la etimología de energía es "fuerza de trabajo", y cosas similares, con lo fácil que hubiera sido decir: "tontos, que sólo es sarcasmo", pero por lo visto no se le ocurrió.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues porque la tierra es plana, si fuera redonda habria mucha mas fuerza centrifuga en el ecuador, de hecho en los polos del eje saldrias disparado hacia el espacio.
> que es eso de julios?



Lo que viene despues de los Junios y antes de los Agostos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2019)

Youtuber sin negocio viene a burbuja a vender magufadas, llevaros el hilo a conspiraciones y demás, con los terraplanistas y demás.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Youtuber sin negocio viene a burbuja a vender magufadas, llevaros el hilo a conspiraciones y demás, con los terraplanistas y demás.



Mejor en la papelera, que con el nivelazo del OP es el mejor sitio.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

Prueba con el OP. Si le haces caso acabas con un gorro de papel albál...


----------



## Mineroblanco (12 Ago 2019)

La gente antes creía que lo que decían los curas era cierto (todavía hay gente que se lo cree), y ahora la mayoría cree que lo que dice la tele es verdad. Nos engañaron como a chinos.


----------



## BeKinGo (13 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Mejor en la papelera, que con el nivelazo del OP es el mejor sitio.



Tonces porque te pasas la vida detrás mio haciendo monerias ? uuuu



pelicano33 dijo:


> Vale, pues ahora repites el razonamiento sin sarcasmo, ¿como te las apañas, *sin sarcasmo*, para que los 0 julios del polo coincidan con los 107000 julios del ecuador? Espero sentado.



*Si aceptamos que el mundo es como nos engañan en el colegio, en el ecuador, un objeto en la superficie del planeta se mueve a 1669kmh, , así que la fórmula es la de la Ec, la de objetos en movimiento, dichos objetos no rotan, se supone que lo que rota es el planeta.*
* según la latitud, la velocidad va bajando hasta llegar a 0 kmh en el polo, esto es 107k julios x kilo en el ecuador descendiendo hasta llegar a 0 julios x kilo en el polo, para una persona de 70 kg es pasar de 7.490k julios a 0, siete millones y medio de julios para una persona, no pasarían desapercibidos, recuerdas los 555k julios un coche de tonelada a 120kmh?*
*Así que es evidente que no rota por la No presencia de la Ec que habría si lo hiciese.*



pelicano33 dijo:


> sale en este tema porque el OP se ha empeñado en que la fuerza gravitatoria es equivalente a la energía cinética,



*si menciono la constante gravitatoria, es porque de existir esa rotación y su consecuente Ec, se notaria precisamente ahí, y no *


----------



## pelicano33 (13 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Tonces porque te pasas la vida detrás mio haciendo monerias ? uuuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que te des cuenta de que es una locura debatir lo mismo en dos hilos, y que en consecuencia elijas uno para seguir el debate, eso sí si eres capaz de debatir sin cachondeo, mi contestación está en el otro, y no la voy a repetir.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (13 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Tonces porque te pasas la vida detrás mio haciendo monerias ? uuuu



¿Detrás tuyo? ... ... No te des tanta importancia, que me ría de ti, y de las tonterías que dices en los hilos que visito, no quiere decir que me importe lo más mínimo. Tan solo eres un clown, con la diferencia de que uno auténtico se puede sacar el maquillaje y ser una persona normal mientras que tu lo eres todo el tiempo, ya que te crees lo que dices...

Estudia un poco y deja ya de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## wwknude (13 Ago 2019)

Engañadisimos...


----------



## BeKinGo (17 Ago 2019)

La gravedad no puede retener un globo y separa la atmósfera del vacío? Una idea de la fuerza del vacío


----------



## frank rayan (17 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> La gravedad no puede retener un globo y separa la atmósfera del vacío? Una idea de la fuerza del vacío



Mongoloide eso que pasa en el vídeo , es por la presión atmosférica . Algo que sabrías, si tú nivel no fuese de egb ( analfabeto funcional)

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## BeKinGo (17 Ago 2019)

El vacío crea una succión demoledora capaz de arrugar un camión de acero, de levantar losas de marmol como si estuvieran pegadas



pero no puede llevarse el aire, además bien arriba, donde nos dicen que su cuento gravitatorio pierde potencia


----------



## frank rayan (17 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> El vacío crea una succión demoledora capaz de arrugar un camión de acero, de levantar losas de marmol como si estuvieran pegadas
> 
> 
> 
> pero no puede llevarse el aire, además bien arriba, donde nos dicen que su cuento gravitatorio pierde potencia



Mongoloide , la succión "demoledora" simple y llanamente es diferencia de presión. Algo que sabrías si tú nivel de egb no te hiciera un analfabeto funcional 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## BeKinGo (17 Ago 2019)

frank rayan dijo:


> Mongoloide , la succión "demoledora" simple y llanamente es diferencia de presión.



*una diferencia tan grande como entre la atmósfera y el supuesto vacío exterior de quintirrillones de , años luz de extensión?*
Por cierto a parserito y oda los mandé a la mierda por inútiles, vete con ellos, eso si, puedes volver por aquí a postear tus payasadas y subirme el hilo.


----------



## frank rayan (17 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *una diferencia tan grande como entre la atmósfera y el supuesto vacío exterior de quintirrillones de , años luz de extensión?*
> Por cierto a parserito y oda los mandé a la mierda por inútiles, vete con ellos, eso si, puedes volver por aquí a postear tus payasadas y subirme el hilo.



Mongoloide , la diferencia "tan grande" es de exactamente una (1) atmósfera . Algo que sabrías si tú nivel de egb no te hiciera un analfabeto funcional . 
Como te lavo la cara y demuestro ( en realidad lo demuestras tú) tu supina ignorancia , me pones en el ignore. Bien sigue así que nos reímos mucho con tus estupideces 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## KFJKLL (17 Ago 2019)

Entos, en que quedamos.


----------



## BeKinGo (18 Ago 2019)

*La conclusión de lo que te han engañado en el cole es:
que vives en una esfera rodeada de una atmósfera viajando por el vacío,
que este vacío no se lleva la atmósfera por que la gravedad la retiene, 
que la gravedad se reduce con la distancia, 
Pero tu ves que en la superficie, la gravedad al máximo no puede retener un globo de helio.
ves también la fuerza de succión enorme del vacío, en un camión, imagina que serian quintirrillones de años luz cúbicos de vacío.*​


----------



## TerenceHill (18 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *La conclusión de lo que te han engañado en el cole es:
> que vives en una esfera rodeada de una atmósfera viajando por el vacío,
> que este vacío no se lleva la atmósfera por que la gravedad la retiene,
> que la gravedad se reduce con la distancia,
> ...



La conclusión es que Bekingo no se enteraba de nada cuando iba al cole, y que se sigue sin enterar.

En el cole de explican que no es el vacío el que succiona, sino que es la presión del fluido la que empuja. De no ser así los barómetros de mercurio no podrían funcionar.

De acuerdo con la física bekingiana, la fuerza con la que la tierra atrae a los cuerpos no es proporcional a la masa, sino a la densidad. Con lo cual llegamos a la descacharrante conclusión de que pesa mucho más una pequeña canica de plomo que mil litros de agua.

En la física de verdad el peso es proporcional a la masa, que en el caso del globo de helio es bastante poca. Pero por estar el globo de helio sumergido en la atmósfera está sometido a su vez a otra fuerza, el empuje de Arquímedes, que en última instancia es debida al gradiente vertical de presión del fluído, que a su vez se explica por la existencia de un campo de fuerzas proporcional a las masas: la gravedad. 

Y es que en la ciencia de verdad todo está relacionado, mientras que en la ciencia bekingiana no tenemos más que ocurrencias.

La gravedad disminuye con la distancia, y también disminuye la presión atmosférica con la altura. Por eso el aire no es succionado a ningún sitio.

Ahora bien, sigo curioso por la teoría bekingiana de la electricidad y la conducción a través de metales, que tiene muy buena pinta. ¿Creerá Bekingo en los electrones o tampoco son como nos los han contado? Espero que no nos siga teniendo con la intriga.

Y sigue sin demostrar científicamente que seamos tan fáciles de engañar, por más que insista en intentarlo. Va a ser que no es tan fácil cuando no se es un ignorante voluntario.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (18 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> La gravedad no puede retener un globo y separa la atmósfera del vacío? Una idea de la fuerza del vacío





.... ME MEOOOOOOOO... 




PD: "Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro." (Albert Einstein)... Cuanta verdad hay en esta cita...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (18 Ago 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> La conclusión es que Bekingo no se enteraba de nada cuando iba al cole, y que se sigue sin enterar.
> 
> En el cole de explican que no es el vacío el que succiona, sino que es la presión del fluido la que empuja. De no ser así los barómetros de mercurio no podrían funcionar.
> 
> ...



Otro firme candidato al efecto Duning-Kruger, sin duda...


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Ago 2019)

TerenceHill dijo:


> En el cole de explican que no es el vacío el que succiona, sino que es la presión del fluido la que empuja.



*Mmm cuando levantan losas de mármol, que fluido empuja?*



TerenceHill dijo:


> De acuerdo con la física bekingiana, la fuerza con la que la tierra atrae a los cuerpos no es proporcional a la masa, sino a la densidad. Con lo cual llegamos a la descacharrante conclusión de que pesa mucho más una pequeña canica de plomo que mil litros de agua.



*Se que te cuesta entenderlo, pero usando tu ejemplo, cuantas veces te han caído canicas de plomo, y cuantas los mil litros de agua o más....*



TerenceHill dijo:


> La gravedad disminuye con la distancia, y también disminuye la presión atmosférica con la altura. Por eso el aire no es succionado a ningún sitio.



* Vamos que el aire con poca densidad y poca gravedad, se resiste al vacío por chulería innata.*

Semejante estupidez hace que entres en el club de los ineptos, junto con parserito, oda y frank , ya de paso llévate vuestro mono, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada y encima se ha meao.
Dile a parserito, el único que lloraba, que no estáis en ignore, es solo que paso de vuestro juego, yo tengo el mio...


----------



## frank rayan (19 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Mmm cuando levantan losas de mármol, que fluido empuja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mismo que te rodea y que respiras ( tú por lo que se ve , poco . Estas hipoxico) .
Las bombas de aspiración , funcionan por diferencia de presión 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Ago 2019)

*Como vemos, el concepto de gravedad , es como una cinta métrica de goma y se ajusta a lo que quieras.
Lo divertido es que esa teoría está refutada poco despues desde su inicio por el propio newton, pero solo podían comprenderlo 4 genios por la cantidad de cálculos necesarios, y hoy día con la capacidad de cálculo informática, lo demuestra el que quiera, os presento el irresoluble problema de los tres cuerpos, planteado por el mismo Isaac Newton  le hicieron caso a su teoría y no a su refutación? por el mismo autor?*



El problema de tres cuerpos

El problema de los tres cuerpos: cuando tres son multitud | Matemáticas y sus fronteras

*La conclusión es que alguien vio en la teoria de newton una herramienta, y a base de repetirlo como una campaña de Julito Iglesias , te has aprendido el estribillo y crees que es la canción del verano, pero no resiste el mínimo examen serio.*


----------



## frank rayan (19 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Como vemos, el concepto de gravedad , es como una cinta métrica de goma y se ajusta a lo que quieras.
> Lo divertido es que esa teoría está refutada poco despues desde su inicio por el propio newton, pero solo podían comprenderlo 4 genios por la cantidad de cálculos necesarios, y hoy día con la capacidad de cálculo informática, lo demuestra el que quiera, os presento el irresoluble problema de los tres cuerpos, planteado por el mismo Isaac Newton  le hicieron caso a su teoría y no a su refutación? por el mismo autor?*
> 
> 
> ...



Con tú nivel de egb ( analfabeto funcional ) pretendes sentar cátedra sobre los cálculos inerciales de los tres cuerpos. No entiendes el concepto de diferencia de presión . Sigue haciendo el ridículo , que así nos reímos de ti 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## TerenceHill (19 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Mmm cuando levantan losas de mármol, que fluido empuja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El fluido en el que están sumergidas las baldosas es la atmósfera. Es posible que en tu pueblo pongan las baldosas y los cráneos al vacío, pero en la.vida real no es así. ¿Cómo pueden dos barómetros distintos de mercurio, con distintos volúmenes de vacío, levantar la misma altura de mercurio (y por lo tanto ser útiles en la medida de la presión atmosférica) según la teoria bekingiana?

A mí no me han caído ni canicas de plomo ni mil litros de agua. Supongo que tú sí tendrás más experiencia en que te caigan cosas en la cabeza. Lo que sí tengo claro es que mil litros de agua pesan más que una pequeña canica de plomo, pese a que ésta última tenga mayor densidad. Porque el peso es proporcional a la masa y no a la densidad, como te han contado los terraplanistas y repites como un papagayo sin pararte a pensar.

La fuerza la produce no el vacío, sino la diferencia de presión, como te estoy demostrando con el ejemplo de los barómetros de los que no dices nada. Sí la presión tiende a cero con la altura, también lo hace la diferencia de presión con respecto al vacío y por lo tanto también lo hará la fuerza.

Lo que más me duele es que sigas sin dar a conocer la teoría bekingiana de conducción eléctrica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TerenceHill (19 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *Como vemos, el concepto de gravedad , es como una cinta métrica de goma y se ajusta a lo que quieras.
> Lo divertido es que esa teoría está refutada poco despues desde su inicio por el propio newton, pero solo podían comprenderlo 4 genios por la cantidad de cálculos necesarios, y hoy día con la capacidad de cálculo informática, lo demuestra el que quiera, os presento el irresoluble problema de los tres cuerpos, planteado por el mismo Isaac Newton  le hicieron caso a su teoría y no a su refutación? por el mismo autor?*
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de los tres cuerpos nos habla de la dificultad matemática de encontrar soluciones analíticas a la trayectoria de tres cuerpos con fuerzas entre sí. Sí te hubieras molestado en leer tus propios enlaces y tuvieras un mínimo de comprensión lectora te darías cuenta de que este problema es independiente de la naturaleza de las ligaduras. De hecho surgió naturalmente en el estudio de átomos multielectrónicos. ¿Quiere decir eso que tampoco crees en la ley de Coulomb de fuerzas entre cargas eléctricas?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2019)

Eugenio sigue en el foro,que bien:


----------



## BeKinGo (20 Ago 2019)

*De hecho, el tamaño tan enorme del engaño y de los medios que lo apoyan, les da confianza para reírse en nuestra cara con vídeos como este*


Pues si, esto es un trick y me lo he tragado por no revisar, no seré yo el de mantenella y no enmendalla.

Mi respeto a la verdad es total, mas cuando fallo yo.


----------



## frank rayan (20 Ago 2019)

BeKinGo dijo:


> *De hecho, el tamaño tan enorme del engaño y de los medios que lo apoyan, les da confianza para reírse en nuestra cara con vídeos como este*



Con permiso de oda ( copio la respuesta que te dio en el otro hilo ) 
Teniendo en cuenta que el vídeo solo está en páginas terraplanistas...

Y el tipo... no es astronauta, deberías saberlo, ya que has puesto el vídeo, es Lord British.

Y además le encanta hacer trucos de magia.

Ese fue muy simple: un hilo tirando hacia abajo de la carta.

Así que deja de hacer el ridículo, subnormal.

Richard Garriott’s “Pocket of Gravity” Magic Trick

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## JCtrucupey (28 Ago 2019)

Creo que la formula para calcular la fuerza centrifuga esta errada ya que no tiene en cuenta el radio de la tierra. la correcta formula es :

Fc=(m*v^2)/r. Puesto que el radio de la tierra en el ecuador es de 6378 km, la Fuerza centrifuga sobre la manzana de 1kg de peso da un valor mucho mas pequeño. Tu mismo podeis calcularlo.


----------



## pelicano33 (29 Ago 2019)

JCtrucupey dijo:


> Creo que la formula para calcular la fuerza centrifuga esta errada ya que no tiene en cuenta el radio de la tierra. la correcta formula es :
> 
> Fc=(m*v^2)/r. Puesto que el radio de la tierra en el ecuador es de 6378 km, la Fuerza centrifuga sobre la manzana de 1kg de peso da un valor mucho mas pequeño. Tu mismo podeis calcularlo.



Es un largo debate, se lo dijimos desde el segundo 0, pero el siguió erre que erre en que fuerza y energía eran lo mismo y en que la fuerza centrífuga se calculaba (en su Física) con la fórmula de la energía cinética (en la Física del resto de mortales), pero de lo que no se dio cuenta es que con su "razonamiento" no sólo la Tierra era estática, sino que no existía la gravedad:
Te voy a demostrar científicamente lo fácil que eres de engañar
y la solución que se le ocurrió para salir del lio fue decir que eso de que la fuerza y la energía se compensan era una broma, lo malo es que sin esa premisa se quedaba sin demostración, pero no ha rectificado el vídeo (supongo, no he ido a mirarlo), y por lo que nos contó en el hilo de la Tierra plana (III):
La tierra es plana (III)
la *nueva* demostración es que 107000 julios se tendrían que notar, lo que no ha explicado todavía es por qué.


----------



## parserito (6 Feb 2022)

TerenceHill dijo:


> A mí no me han caído ni canicas de plomo ni mil litros de agua. *Supongo que tú sí tendrás más experiencia en que te caigan cosas en la cabeza. *


----------



## celebro (6 Feb 2022)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Mira, no creo que haya esas pequeñas diferencias de peso, la tonelada pesa una tonelada en todas partes, y si nó preguntale al narco Pablo Escobar cuando desde Ecuador mandaba toneladas de su cocaína a todo el mundo. Nadie le llamaba advirtiéndole de que se comprase un gravímetro diferencial, que en el envío faltaban veinte gramos, y que ya estaban hartos que todos los envíos vinieran igual, o pregúntales también a los productores de azafrán cuya tonelada cuesta 10.000.000 de dolares, haber si tienen en su despacho un gravímetro diferencial en condiciones para que la tonelada de este producto pese una tonelada en su destino, o a los exportadores de oro, cuando hacen un lingote de un kilo, pesa un kilo en todos sitios. Igualmente te pongo el ejemplo del agua, un metro cubico de agua de mar pesa 1020 kilos en el meridiano del Ecuador y en el Polo Norte, y en ambos casos suponen 1000 litros de agua de mar. Pienso que tu afirmación respecto a las pequeñas diferencias de peso es matemática teórica y no está empíricamente demostrada.



Pues gracias a mis experiencias vendiendo chatarra puedo demostrar que las cosas pesan mas en Badalona o barna que en las chatarrerias de pueblo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Feb 2022)

¿Por qué un globo pesa menos que el aire.... 
si está lleno de aire? (más el peso dw la goma)


----------



## pelicano33 (6 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Por qué un globo pesa menos que el aire....
> si está lleno de aire? (más el peso dw la goma)



Los globos de aire están llenos de aire caliente, y el aire caliente pesa menos que el aire frío.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Feb 2022)

pelicano33 dijo:


> Los globos de aire están llenos de aire caliente, y el aire caliente pesa menos que el aire frío.



Muy amable, caballero.


----------

